# Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?



## System (22. September 2008)

*Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,660961


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2008)

> Für die Zukunft erwarten wir die Zunahme von Online-Aktivierungen, die teilweise auch das Herunterladen ganzer Spielpakete nach sich zieht. Und: Die Bedeutung eines guten Mehrspielermodus für die Verkaufszahlen ist eklatant - siehe Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare im Vergleich zu Crysis.



Ich hab auch das Gefühl, dass dahinter noch etwas anderes steckt: Stichwort: Download-Verkauf.
Da sie es auf normalem Wege anscheinend nicht schaffen, wollen sie uns auf Umwege dazu zwingen. Das fängt jetzt mit der Online-Aktivierung an. Wenn wir das erst mal gefressen haben, müssen wir irgendwann ganze Teile des Spieles laden, bis wir irgendwann die Spiele komplett runterladen müssen. Dann bekommen wir wohl irgendwann nur noch einen Key in einer Hülle, oder es gibt gar keine Ladenversionen mehr. Ein Alptraum für einen Spielesammler wie mich. Mir gefällt die Entwicklung ganz und gar nicht


----------



## patertom (22. September 2008)

ich mag das auch nicht, weil mein pc kein internt hadd


----------



## patertom (22. September 2008)

und weil es einfach beknackt iss, ich möcht wasd in der hand habn und nicht mir z.B. en key kaufen, mit dem man das spiel "FREISCHALTEN" kann. mega hässlich. wenn es so weita geht werde ich mir wahrscheinlich weniger bis keine spiele kaufen. ich liebe zwar das medium pc, aber irgendwann reicht. da sattle ich lieber auf ne anständige konsole um auf der ich z.B. auch schon blu-ray  hab und so auch schon ein bissl schpare. so. jetzt erst mal "ausgemotzt"


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Und bei uns in Deutschland geht es ja bei dem Thema noch relativ gesittet zu. Jemand aus meiner Familie hat mal Urlaub in der Türkei gemacht und da haben sie sogar in öffentlichen Läden Raubkopien für ein Apfel und ein Ei quasi verkauft. Da sind sogar Polizisten rumgelaufen und niemand hat das gejuckt. Echt krass, wäre so als würde bei uns der Media Markt raubkopien verkaufen  :-o


----------



## superdupernutzer (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ach ja die Monkey Island Codescheibe; das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Celica26 (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

In Polen gab es kurz nach der Wende eine Art "Computerbörse" oder so (völlig offiziell in einer Halle in fast allen Großstädten). Da konnte man damals noch mit seinen Disketten und später dann mit CD/DVD Rohlingen hingehen und die brannten einem für eine recht kleine Gebühr illegale Spiele da drauf. 

Als ich noch einen Amiga hatte war ich mal mit meinen Eltern in Warschau und bin da mal hingegangen mit so einigen Leerdisketten und wieder kam ich mit vollen Disketten  ...und das völlig ofiziell  Die Polizei hat das damals so um 1992/93 nicht interessiert.

Ich denke jetzt sieht es auch anders aus wegen EU. Ich denke diese Computerbörse gibt es nun auch nicht mehr in dieser krassen öffentlichen Form.

Ich glaube viele der Moralapostel hier in D haben einfach keine Ahnung wie es so in anderen Ländern aussieht bzw. aussah.


----------



## Burtchen (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Celica26 am 22.09.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube viele der Moralapostel hier in D haben einfach keine Ahnung wie es so in anderen Ländern aussieht bzw. aussah.


Naja... nur, weil es irgendwo quasi unbeachteten Rechtsbruch ist, heißt das ja nicht, dass man ihn in einer milderen Form hinnehmen muss


----------



## xclvoi (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich denke der Kopierschutz schadet mehr als er hilft. Ich hätte liebend gern Mass Effect, Crysis Warhead, Bioshock, CoH-OF gekauft und gezockt, aber der Kopiersschutz hats mir vermiest....also hab ich die Dinger im Regal stehen gelassen...


----------



## Peter23 (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.09.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > Für die Zukunft erwarten wir die Zunahme von Online-Aktivierungen, die teilweise auch das Herunterladen ganzer Spielpakete nach sich zieht. Und: Die Bedeutung eines guten Mehrspielermodus für die Verkaufszahlen ist eklatant - siehe Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare im Vergleich zu Crysis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine leere Hülle nur mir einem Key gab es vor schon  zwei Jahren mit den Battelfield Booster Packs.


----------



## Sprudelmax (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich versteh nicht wie ein Kopierschutz einem das Spiel so vermiesen kann, dass man es erst gar net kaufen will(auser man hat kein Internet und brauchts für ne Aktivierung).Bei mir hat bis jetzt immer alles funktioniert. Und wenn ma halt ne Internetaktivierung machen muss...da dauert dann halt die Installation ne Minute länger.


----------



## lenymo (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Peter23 am 22.09.2008 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine leere Hülle nur mir einem Key gab es vor schon  zwei Jahren mit den Battelfield Booster Packs.


Bei BF ist es eh egal das kann man eh nur als Original gebrau
chen kenne keinen der das offline spielt.


----------



## Ayn (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				xclvoi am 22.09.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke der Kopierschutz schadet mehr als er hilft. Ich hätte liebend gern Mass Effect, Crysis Warhead, Bioshock, CoH-OF gekauft und gezockt, aber der Kopiersschutz hats mir vermiest....also hab ich die Dinger im Regal stehen gelassen...



Zumindest im Fall Mass Effect kann ich dir nur eines sagen: Selber schuld!

OnTopic: Ich stehe der Entwicklung hin zum Online-Kopierschutz mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber. Da ich selber Anwendungen entwickle und weis, was das für ein Aufwand ist (Kosten für die Firma, Herzblut und Zeit jedes Einzelnen im Team), finde ich es absolut gerechtfertigt, dass die Hersteller von Spielen natürlich für Ihre Leistung entlohnt werden wollen.
Zum Anderen bin ich aber auch Konsument; grade und vor allem auch Teilnehmer unserer vier bis acht Mann privat-LAN. Für unser Netzwerk fände ich es nur fair seitens der Industrie, wie damals, mit einer originalen Version bis zu einer bestimmten Anzahl (aus meiner Sicht natürlich am liebsten acht) an Teilnehmer im Netzwerk versorgen zu können, Stichwort: Spawn-Installation.
Ich Kaufe mir kein Call of Duty 4 nur um es maximal drei vier Stunden auf der LAN mit Freunden zu spielen, wenn einer das Spiel (im Original) anschleppt. Ich wäre bereit mir das Spiel in der Videothek auszuleihen aber das geht bei einigen Titeln aufgrund ihrer Online-Aktivierung schon nicht mehr. So hätten wir gerne mal Half Life 2 ausprobiert, da wir damals begeisterte Half Life Deathmatch Spieler waren aber Steam schiebt da einen Riegel vor. Da, wo wir die LAN veranstalten, haben wir kein Internet und dank Steam steht das Spiel auch nicht in der örtlichen Videothek.
Auch sehe ich ein ganz großes Problem im modernen Online-DRM darin, dass die Server, die das Spiel / den Film / die Musik legitimieren von heute auf morgen offline gehen und damit das erworbene Produkt entwertet wird. Da sehe ich ehrlich gesagt hierzulande sogar ein rechtliches Problem, bin auf den Gebiet allerdings nicht bewandert, es ist nur mein persönliches Verständnis von Recht und Unrecht.
Beispiele dafür gab es in der Vergangenheit bereits, zum Beispiel hat / wird Yahoo seine DRM Server, die Musik legitimieren, abgeschaltet / abschalten. Ein Beispiel aus der Spielbranche wäre Hellgate London und die Flagship Studios bzw. Ping0. Wie geht es weiter mit den Spielservern? Wird das Spiel weiter entwickelt? Was ist mit den "Lifetime" Zugängen? Es gibt ja auch genug Entwickler, die kurz nach der Veröffentlichung des Spieles bankrott gehen, Troika Games zum Beispiel nach Vampire: Bloodlines. Das Spiel wäre beinahe auf normalen Wege unspielbar geworden, wenn nicht noch der letzte offizielle Patch einen Absturz an einer bestimmten Stelle im Spiel, die das weiterspielen verhinderte, entfernt hätte. Abgesehen davon ist die Community hinter dem Spiel auch sehr stark und hat den "Support" quasi in die eigene Hand genommen aber das ist eher die Ausnahme und darf auch keinesfalls die Regel werden; ich hab keine Lust das Spiel erst fertig zu programmieren, nachdem ich andere dafür bezahlt habe.

Man kann, meiner professionellen Meinung nach, die zukünftigen Kopierschutzmechanismen, die nur noch Online stattfinden, dahingehend ausreizen, dass ein benutzen kopierter Software nicht mehr möglich sein wird bzw. der Aufwand in keinerlei Verhältnis mehr stehen wird, bis hin zum programmieren eines eigenen Servers.

Es ist meiner Meinung nach keine Frage ob das kommen wird, sondern nur wann es kommt. Spätestens wenn jeder Mist bei uns (Blu-Ray machts vor. Buhja, mother...) bei uns eine Onlineverbindung haben will und diese auch bekommt. Uns Verbrauchern wird das dann als Mehrwert verkauft, Letztenendes wird es aber nur darauf hinauslaufen die Gewinnmaximierung einzelner Unternehmen zu untermauern. Teilweise gerechtfertigt, teilweise ungerechtfertigt, wenn man sich mal so anschaut, was für ein Müll teilweise auf den Markt geschmissen wird. 

Zusammenfassend: Onlinekopierschutz kommt, die ersten Zeichen dafür sind da, mal sehen, was wir dazu sagen, wenn die ersten Spiele deswegen nicht mehr lauffähig sein werden. Eventuell wird sich dann auch eine neue Bewegung gründen, die Spiele kostenlos und frei von jeglichen Schutz anbieten wird, Beispiel: Zak MacKracken 2. Bei Betriebssystemen klappt das ja auch. 

Grüße


----------



## Look (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sprudelmax am 22.09.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh nicht wie ein Kopierschutz einem das Spiel so vermiesen kann, dass man es erst gar net kaufen will(auser man hat kein Internet und brauchts für ne Aktivierung).Bei mir hat bis jetzt immer alles funktioniert. Und wenn ma halt ne Internetaktivierung machen muss...da dauert dann halt die Installation ne Minute länger.




Weil ich in 5+ Jahren vielleicht auch noch das Spiel zocken will und es ein große Rechtsunsicherheit gibt, ob dann noch die Aktivierungsserver Online sind - auf Versprechungen ala "das machen wir dann schon", kann man einen feuchten Dreck geben, das hat die Industrie schon so oft bewiesen, das man darauf nicht mal mehr eingehen muss.

Schon bei normalen KS ist man heute schon auf Kekse angewiesen, weil das Spiel eigentlich läuft, aber der KS auf neuem OS nicht.

Und Du fragst tatsächlich, was einen daran stören könnte? Prinzipientreue vs. Opportunismus, das unterscheidet uns.


Wo ist mein Recht verankert, die Pflichten und Verpflichtungen der Industrie? Momentan steckt immer nur der Käufer ein und soll dies, soll das, soll jenes in Kauf nehmen - jetzt ist man schon so weit, das der KS als Gebrauchtmarktbremse fungiert und es gibt immer noch welche, die die Zeichen der Zeit nicht kapieren?

Wer heute nicht verzichten kann, soll sich morgen nicht beschweren.


----------



## Loki2643 (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Mich würde interessieren, ob Spielehersteller die Spiele wirklich günstiger anbieten würden, wenn ohne Kopierschutz eine deutliche Steigerung der Käufer zu verzeichnen wäre... Ich denke, dass sie es nicht tun würden. "Gewinnmaximierung"... Der Kopierschutz - so wäre wohl deren Argument - fällt nicht so sehr ins (Preis-)Gewicht... oder so. :-\


----------



## bumi (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				xclvoi am 22.09.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke der Kopierschutz schadet mehr als er hilft. Ich hätte liebend gern Mass Effect, Crysis Warhead, Bioshock, CoH-OF gekauft und gezockt, aber der Kopiersschutz hats mir vermiest....also hab ich die Dinger im Regal stehen gelassen...


Bei Bioshock darfst du mittlerweile ruhig zugreifen. Zwar lässt sich Bioshock zum Anfang bloss 5x installieren, die Entwickler haben jedoch schon vor Monaten ein sogenanntes "Revoke-Tool" zur Verfügung gestellt, mit dessen Hilfe sich dies ganz einfach umgehen lässt. Das Spiel einfach nicht normal über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren, sondern das Revoke-Tool nutzen - und schon bleibt der Installationskey erhalten und man darf das Spiel so oft wieder installieren, wie man möchte  

Des weiteren ist das Spiel schon länger zum kleinen Preis erhältlich, also hält dich kaum mehr etwas vom Kauf ab


----------



## DocX (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Sprudelmax am 22.09.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich versteh nicht wie ein Kopierschutz einem das Spiel so vermiesen kann, dass man es erst gar net kaufen will(auser man hat kein Internet und brauchts für ne Aktivierung).Bei mir hat bis jetzt immer alles funktioniert. Und wenn ma halt ne Internetaktivierung machen muss...da dauert dann halt die Installation ne Minute länger.


Ich sehe das etwas weitreichender, da es aus meiner Sicht nicht nur um den Kopierschutz geht. Jeder Publisher weiß doch, dass jeder neue Kopierschutz meist nicht mal bis zum Release ungeknackt bleibt.
Erstens habe ich ein Problem damit, dass bei sogenannten Onlineaktivierungen nicht sicher ist, dass ich das Spiel noch in 5 oder 10 Jahren spielen kann. Meine DVDs kann ich ja auch jederzeit anschauen, warum muss ich bei PC Spielen darauf hoffen, dass die Aktivierungsserver noch online sind. Irgendwie kommt es mir da so vor, als ob mir an dem gekauften gar nichts gehört.

Außerdem sehe ich den neuen DRM Kopierschutz weniger als Maßnahme Raubkopien zu verhindern, als den Verleihmarkt auszutrocknen. Durch DRM kann ich das Spiel nicht ausleihen und anzocken (bzw. bei vielen heutigen Shootern am Wochenende durchzocken). Heißt, dass wenn der Publisher keine Demo veröfflicht, habe ich keine Chance, das Spiel anzutesten und wenn es mir gefällt kaufen. Internetforen mögen gut zur Meinungsbildung und bei bugverseuchten Spielen sein, aber es kann mir keiner sagen, ob mir das Spiel auch wirklich gefällt. Und heutzutage kaufe ich mir nur noch ganz selten Spiele ohne vorher die Demo gespielt zu haben (Meist aufgrund eines guten Vorgängers a Geheimakte Tunguska).

@Loki2643: Ich bezweifle, dass die Spiele günstiger werden würden, das sieht man ja schon daran, dass Spiele, die man sich online kauft und herunterlädt auch nicht wirklich billiger sind, obwohl Verpackung, Transport, etc. wegfällt.


----------



## MikeC (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Online Aktivierung ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Kopierschutz.
In der jetztigen Zeit hat wohl wirklich JEDER einen Internet anschluss, also sollte das nun kein Problem mehr darstellen.
Und so wie Valve das mit Half Life 2 gemacht hat, ist es meiner Meinung nach perfekt gelöst. Da gibt es keine Restriktionen, dass man das Spiel nur 3x Aktivieren kann o.ä.
Man schaltet es einmal für seinen STEAM-Account frei und gut ist.

@ PC GAMES: Mich würde die Entwicklung von Kopierschutzen interessieren und wie diese Funktionieren. Natürlich nur in solchem Masse, der für die Firmen vertretbar ist. Nicht das man mit dieser Serie zum "Proficracker" wird


----------



## stra (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MikeC am 22.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> In der jetztigen Zeit hat wohl wirklich JEDER einen Internet anschluss, also sollte das nun kein Problem mehr darstellen.



Um es kurz zu sagen - Nein es hat nicht jeder einen Inet-Anschluss.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Ayn am 22.09.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest im Fall Mass Effect kann ich dir nur eines sagen: Selber schuld!
> 
> OnTopic: Ich stehe der Entwicklung hin zum Online-Kopierschutz mit gemischten Gefühlen gegenüber. Da ich selber Anwendungen entwickle und weis, was das für ein Aufwand ist (Kosten für die Firma, Herzblut und Zeit jedes Einzelnen im Team), finde ich es absolut gerechtfertigt, dass die Hersteller von Spielen natürlich für Ihre Leistung entlohnt werden wollen.


 Absolut verständlich - naja bis auf den Teil mit Mass Effect 



			
				Ayn am 22.09.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Anderen bin ich aber auch Konsument; grade und vor allem auch Teilnehmer unserer vier bis acht Mann privat-LAN. Für unser Netzwerk fände ich es nur fair seitens der Industrie, wie damals, mit einer originalen Version bis zu einer bestimmten Anzahl (aus meiner Sicht natürlich am liebsten acht) an Teilnehmer im Netzwerk versorgen zu können, Stichwort: Spawn-Installation.


Hier sehen die Firmen in deinem Beispiel nur entgangene Verkäufe, anstatt kostenlose Werbung.





			
				Ayn am 22.09.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann, meiner professionellen Meinung nach, die zukünftigen Kopierschutzmechanismen, die nur noch Online stattfinden, dahingehend ausreizen, dass ein benutzen kopierter Software nicht mehr möglich sein wird bzw. der Aufwand in keinerlei Verhältnis mehr stehen wird, bis hin zum programmieren eines eigenen Servers.


 Die es ja schon gibt, freie Server für WoW, was auch kein kleiner Aufwand ist und trotzdem wirds gemacht. Aktivierungsserver für Windows Vista. Dann halt noch ein Aktivierungsserver für Securom, nur eine weitere Nummer auf der Liste die sich Leute saugen werden.



			
				Ayn am 22.09.2008 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist meiner Meinung nach keine Frage ob das kommen wird, sondern nur wann es kommt. Spätestens wenn jeder Mist bei uns (Blu-Ray machts vor. Buhja, mother...) bei uns eine Onlineverbindung haben will und diese auch bekommt. Uns Verbrauchern wird das dann als Mehrwert verkauft, Letztenendes wird es aber nur darauf hinauslaufen die Gewinnmaximierung einzelner Unternehmen zu untermauern. Teilweise gerechtfertigt, teilweise ungerechtfertigt, wenn man sich mal so anschaut, was für ein Müll teilweise auf den Markt geschmissen wird.
> 
> Zusammenfassend: Onlinekopierschutz kommt, die ersten Zeichen dafür sind da, mal sehen, was wir dazu sagen, wenn die ersten Spiele deswegen nicht mehr lauffähig sein werden. Eventuell wird sich dann auch eine neue Bewegung gründen, die Spiele kostenlos und frei von jeglichen Schutz anbieten wird, Beispiel: Zak MacKracken 2. Bei Betriebssystemen klappt das ja auch.
> 
> Grüße


[hass]Manchmal hoffe ich, die Raubkopierer werden bei den DRM-Nutzenden Firmen "erfolgreich" und diese Firmen gehen unter - das wäre der schnellste Weg das Problem loszuwerden. Und als erstes sterben hoffentlich die Major Labels.[/hass]
Aber zumindest ei GoG könntest du alte Spiele ohne DRM bekommen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MikeC am 22.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Online Aktivierung ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Kopierschutz.



Was es bringt, hat man ja bei Spore gesehen, dass innerhalb von 2 Wochen 500.000 mal runtergeladen wurde.  So viel wie noch kein anderes Spiel in der Zeit.


----------



## Burtchen (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.09.2008 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> MikeC am 22.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wobei ich persönlich vermute, dass das viele Leute einfach gemacht haben, um im Rahmen der Diskussion zu zeigen, dass es geht und "EA eins auszuwischen". Ich denke nicht, dass die Relation "Raubkopien : Entgangene Verkäufe" hier ähnlich ist wie etwa bei Crysis.


----------



## GeEyeX (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Was sind die Motive dieser Gruppe die Spiele Cracken und Online stellen? Spieleliebhaber können sie ja nicht sein, ihre arbeit ist schliesslich kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Celica26 (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				GeEyeX am 22.09.2008 19:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind die Motive dieser Gruppe die Spiele Cracken und Online stellen? Spieleliebhaber können sie ja nicht sein, ihre arbeit ist schliesslich kontraproduktiv.



Für die ist es eine Art "Sport" oder "Berufung" immer die neuesten Games so schnell wie es geht gecracked ins Netz zu stellen.


----------



## X-Cage (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Ich cracke auch meine gekauften Spiele schon weil mir das dauernde wechseln der DVD´s auf die Nerven geht vom rödeln des DVD Laufwerkes mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Prime85 (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



> Weil ich in 5+ Jahren vielleicht auch noch das Spiel zocken will und es ein große Rechtsunsicherheit gibt, ob dann noch die Aktivierungsserver Online sind - auf Versprechungen ala "das machen wir dann schon", kann man einen feuchten Dreck geben, das hat die Industrie schon so oft bewiesen, das man darauf nicht mal mehr eingehen muss.



Mir gefällt die Entwicklung hin zur Online-Aktivierung und zum endgültigen Ende des materiellen Spiels auch überhaupt nicht. Für mein Geld möchte ich nicht nur ein Haufen Software haben, sondern auch eine Verpackung, eine DVD und ein Handbuch. Ich möchte ein Spiel auch mehrmals und in ein paar Jahren wieder installieren und spielen. Was ist wenn meine Festplatte mich im Stich lässt und die Daten verloren sind? Ich hatte bis vor 2 Monaten auch kein Internet an meinem Spiele-PC und finde es eine Frechheit von den Publishern, dass die Gruppe ohne Internet-Anschluss einfach ignoriert wird. 
Und wenn man Internet hat, möchte man auch nicht unbedingt diesen Aktivierungszwang unterstützen. Es ist einfach nur gemein gegenüber dem Käufer, der sich das Spiel im Ladem kauft und zu Hause normal installieren will.
Wie gesagt muss ich auch keine DVD oder CD registrieren.


----------



## ToxicDude (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MikeC am 22.09.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so wie Valve das mit Half Life 2 gemacht hat, ist es meiner Meinung nach perfekt gelöst.



Ich mag diese Systeme Grundsätzlich nicht. Für mich ist das viel zu viel Kontrolle. Hab keine Lust mir eine Uncut Version zu kaufen, und die "ach so tollen Platformen" verbieten mir dann den Unzensierten Spielegenuss, weil meine IP aus Deutschland kommt... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Alles in allem sehe ich irgendwie Schwarz für die Zukunft. Irgendwann darf ich wohl alle Games mit diversen Platformen aus dem Netz ziehen und hoffen, dass besagter Publisher/Entwickler nicht Pleite geht, sonst ist neben dem Geld auch noch das Game futsch. Na ja, schön das man für Jahrelanges Originale-Kaufen heute so belohnt wird.... Mit mir nicht mehr !


----------



## DonBarcal (22. September 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ToxicDude am 22.09.2008 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keine Lust mir eine Uncut Version zu kaufen, und die "ach so tollen Platformen" verbieten mir dann den Unzensierten Spielegenuss, weil meine IP aus Deutschland kommt... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...



Wie war das noch gleich? Galt das bei HL2 für Käufe ab einem bestimmten Datum?


----------



## AurionKratos (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn du in Steam eine Uncut-Version registrierst, dann hast du auch eine Uncut. Es entscheidet der Key, nur bei einem Online-Einkauf bei Steam spielt deine IP eine Rolle.

Ich habe übrigens absolut nichts gegen Online-Aktivieren, das Steam-System finde ich sogar ziemlich praktisch. Mir geht nur auf den Keks, dass ich die neuen Spiele nicht unbegrenzt aktivieren darf...
Wieso richten die sich nicht nach Microsoft? Bei denen darf man 3 (?) mal pro Quartal aktivieren und zusätzlich ist die Servicenummer kostenlos und es funktioniert trotzdem ohne Probleme, sowohl für den Kunden als auch für Microsoft.


----------



## DonBarcal (22. September 2008)

*AW:*

Achso, ok.


----------



## scalelll (22. September 2008)

*Warum man DRM boykottieren sollte*

Hab gerade Zeit, installiere seit ca. 4 Stunden Windows XP neu und lade grad aktuelle Treiber runter. Maustreiber, 54 MB pah...

Wenn ich in ein paar Stunden fertig bin installier ich meine favorite Games. Sind so 10 Stück. Ich  kaufe  keine Games für mich oder meine drei Kinder (jedes hat nen eigenen PC) mit DRM Gängelung. Wenn ich mir vorstelle ich müsste bei jeder Installation dann noch Hotlines anrufen und um Aktivierungen betteln, alles nur um den Gebrauchthandel von Games zu verhindern. Nein Danke.

Und für die, die das gar nicht schlimm finden: ja, ich war auch mal jünger und sah alles mit anderen Augen.

Ach ja, ich installier grad neu weil mein TS Micro nicht mehr ging. Pinnacle Studio 11 war schuld. Deinstallieren lies es sich auch nicht, meinte ich müsste SP 2 installieren , wobei ich aber SP 3 drauf hab  
Ohja, liebe Hersteller von Software, ihr habt ein sehr geduldiges Publikum. Mal sehen wie lange noch wenn ihr so weitermacht. Hatte vor Sacred 2, RA 3 und Spore für die Kidds zu kaufen. Der Crysis Teil hatte mich auch interessiert. Hatte. Prima, 150 - 200  Euro gespart.


----------



## Calyptratus (22. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Also ich kann da keine Mißverständnisse erkennen: die Spielepublisher leben ihre Gier nach mehr Umsatz aus und verprellen ehrliche, treue Käufer. Hat die Musikindustrie auch gemacht und geht grade Pleite. ICH habe mir noch viele original CDs gekauft, aber bei dem Schund der in den letzten 10-15 Jahren auf den Markt kommt - nee Danke. Ausserdem erinnere mich noch gut an kopiergeschützte CDs, die nicht mehr auf jedem CD-Player liefen, schon gar nicht im Auto. Also: doch keine CDs mehr kaufen, keine Lust mehr auf den Ärger.

Die Spieleindustrie geht einen ähnlichen Weg: die Spiele massentauglich machen für mehr Umsatz, in oftmals schlechter Qualität veröffentlichen, treue und leidenschaftliche Spielesammler durch Einschränkungen verärgern und irgendwann pleite gehen weil jetzt ALLE runterladen und kopieren weil es eh allen egal ist was aus der Branche wird. Immer schön an dem Ast sägen auf dem man sitzt, wirklich sehr klug.

Die Erklärungsversuche der Industrie erninnern mich irgendwie an die Versuche der SPD die Agenda 2010 betreffend: "Wir wollen doch das beste für euch, wir haben es euch nur noch nicht gut genug erklärt. Deshalb versteht ihr es noch nicht." Ich verstehe schon sehr gut: Geld von unten nach oben verteilen. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu begreifen. Genauso gut verstehe ich die wahren Absichten der Spielepublisher: aus $ machen wir $$$. 

Gegenvorschlag: Macht euch mal Gedanken, wie ihr euch die Treue der leidenschaftlichen Spielesammler noch für viele Jahre erhalten könnt, damit habt ihr bisher auch ganz gut gelebt. Vielleicht kommen ja sogar ein paar dazu, wenn ihr euch geschickt anstellt und den Leuten tatsächlich Anreize bietet, zb. ein Spiel mit tollem Handbuch, Musik-Soundtrack usw. 
Beispiel: The Witcher Enhanced Edition. 

Lieber weiter regelmäßig Millionenumsätze, als kurzfristige Milliarden - und dann Pleite gehen (siehe aktuelle Finanzkrise der Banken). Ist das so schwer zu begreifen??
Aber ich befürchte, die Manager der Spielepublisher sind ähnlich Hirnlos wie in allen anderen Branchen und werden ihre Unternehmen in den gleichen Abgrund führen.


----------



## Pope (22. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich gebe Calyptratus in seinem obigen Post Recht. Diejenigen, die es darauf anlegen sich lauffähige Raubkopien zu beschaffen, kommen früher oder später ohnehin zu ihrem Ziel. Irgendein Anbieter wird die Files nebst Crack auf einem Rapid-Server anbieten. Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Das aber durch Kopierschutzmechanismen, die als Rootkits eingestuft werden, ehrliche Käufer verprellt werden, scheint die Marketing-Strategen wohl nicht zu interessieren.
Die Konsequenz die ich persönlich daraus gezogen habe ist, dass ich grundsätzlich keine Spiele mehr mit SecuRom kaufe und über diese Spiele in unserem Gamesforum auch keine Infos veröffentliche. Gleiches gilt auch in meinem nicht gerade kleinen Freundeskreis.
Da warte ich lieber eine ganze Weile ab, bis es das Spiel auf dem Grabbeltisch für wenig Geld gibt. Und bis dahin gibt es in der Regel dann auch jemanden der herausgefunden hat, wie man SecuRom aussen vor läßt.
Ich sehe selbstverständlich auch die Sorgen der Entwickler und Publisher, denn wenn ich etwas leiste, will ich auch mein Geld dafür haben. Allerdings halte ich den eingeschlagenen Weg mit immer schärferen Kopierschutzmechanismen für falsch.
Leider wird sich diese Entwicklung meines Erachtens jedoch fortsetzen, da es nicht wenige User gibt, die keine Ahnung haben und denen es völlig gleichgültig ist, was die Kopierschutzmechnismen mit ihrem System anstellen. Der Mensch ist einfach zu bequem. In jedem Fall werden die Käufer wie ich verloren gehen. Wenn diese Käuferschicht in der Minderheit sein und die zunehmende Verbreitung von SecuRom nicht verhindert werden sollte, suche ich mir einfach ein neues Hobby.
Die Verantwortlichen sollten sich jedoch darüber im Klaren sein, über den verlorenen und bestimmt nicht unerheblichen Umsatz, der von den Käufern geleistet wird, die sich meiner Meinung anschließen.


----------



## DaStash (22. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 22.09.2008 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann da keine Mißverständnisse erkennen: die Spielepublisher leben ihre Gier nach mehr Umsatz aus und verprellen ehrliche, treue Käufer. Hat die Musikindustrie auch gemacht und geht grade Pleite.


Wo kann man das nachlesen das die Musikindustrie pleite geht?


> ICH habe mir noch viele original CDs gekauft, aber bei dem Schund der in den letzten 10-15 Jahren auf den Markt kommt - nee Danke.


 Ja das stimmt es kommt viel "Schund" raus aber bei einem solchen Überangebot an Musik ist immer noch genug Gutes mit dabei.


> Die Spieleindustrie geht einen ähnlichen Weg: die Spiele massentauglich machen für mehr Umsatz, in oftmals schlechter Qualität veröffentlichen,


Ich behaupte das die "Spieleindustrie" nur das Verlangen des Marktes bedient. Wenn du damit nicht zufrieden bist, unterstütze doch einfach die weniger großen Entwickler. Es gibt einige gute Spieleentwickler die kein Casualgamer-Konzept verfolgen um die Wünsche des Massenmarktes zu bedienen.


> treue und leidenschaftliche Spielesammler durch Einschränkungen verärgern und irgendwann pleite gehen weil jetzt ALLE runterladen und kopieren weil es eh allen egal ist was aus der Branche wird. Immer schön an dem Ast sägen auf dem man sitzt, wirklich sehr klug.


Meiner Meinung nach sägen die die illegal runterladen an dem Ast auf dem sie sitzen und zusätzlich noch an dem Ast, auf dem die "ehrlichen Käufer" sitzen, da diese am stärksten unter dem Egoismuss jener zu leiden haben.


> Die Erklärungsversuche der Industrie erninnern mich irgendwie an die Versuche der SPD die Agenda 2010 betreffend: "Wir wollen doch das beste für euch, wir haben es euch nur noch nicht gut genug erklärt. Deshalb versteht ihr es noch nicht." Ich verstehe schon sehr gut: Geld von unten nach oben verteilen. Ist doch gar nicht so schwer zu begreifen. Genauso gut verstehe ich die wahren Absichten der Spielepublisher: aus $ machen wir $$$.


Toller Vergleich^^ Politische Handlungen, die noch darüber hinaus parteiübergreifend, in der Mehrheit ihrer einzelnen Punkte für gut geheißen wurden, mit dem "Verhalten" der Spieleindustrie zu vergleichen. Dies zeigt eher, dass bei Dir noch einige Erklärungsversuche angebracht wären. 


> Gegenvorschlag: Macht euch mal Gedanken, wie ihr euch die Treue der leidenschaftlichen Spielesammler noch für viele Jahre erhalten könnt, damit habt ihr bisher auch ganz gut gelebt. Vielleicht kommen ja sogar ein paar dazu, wenn ihr euch geschickt anstellt und den Leuten tatsächlich Anreize bietet, zb. ein Spiel mit tollem Handbuch, Musik-Soundtrack usw.
> Beispiel: The Witcher Enhanced Edition.


Ich weiß das schweift ein wenig ins gesellschaftliche ab aber ich finde man sollte vielleicht auch einmal versuchen, dass illegale Aneignen geistigen Eigentums Dritter, mehr zu verachten und weg von der Bagatellisierung hinzu kritischer Betrachtung dieses Handelns gehen. So lange das nicht geschieht, wird sich an der Mentalität, einfach wenn man etwas haben will es sich runterzuladen, auch nichts ändern. 



> Lieber weiter regelmäßig Millionenumsätze, als kurzfristige Milliarden - und dann Pleite gehen (siehe aktuelle Finanzkrise der Banken). Ist das so schwer zu begreifen??


Ja??!! Wie meinst du das genau, langfristig Millionen und kurzfristig Milliarden... ?


> Aber ich befürchte, die Manager der Spielepublisher sind ähnlich Hirnlos wie in allen anderen Branchen und werden ihre Unternehmen in den gleichen Abgrund führen.


Zum Glück pauschalisierst du nicht, so das man sofort und gut differenziert deinen Kritikansatz erkennen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Look (22. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 22.09.2008 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach sägen die die illegal runterladen an dem Ast auf dem sie sitzen und zusätzlich noch an dem Ast, auf dem die "ehrlichen Käufer" sitzen, da diese am stärksten unter dem Egoismuss jener zu leiden haben.
> 
> Ich weiß das schweift ein wenig ins gesellschaftliche ab aber ich finde man sollte vielleicht auch einmal versuchen, dass illegale Aneignen geistigen Eigentums Dritter, mehr zu verachten und weg von der Bagatellisierung hinzu kritischer Betrachtung dieses Handelns gehen. So lange das nicht geschieht, wird sich an der Mentalität, einfach wenn man etwas haben will es sich runterzuladen, auch nichts ändern.



Was interessieren mich die Leecher, warum sollte ich, der Käufer, für Dinge gerade stehen, oder für etwas eintreten, wen ich der Geschädigte bin und Schaden tun mir nicht die Leecher. Nein, es ist viel eher so, das man auf Dinge aus diesem Nutzerkreis angewiesen ist (immerhin kommen die Kekse von dort).

Es ist interessant, die Industrie pinkelt einem nun schon Jahrelang ans Bein und dafür soll der Kunde auch noch gesellschaftliche Pflichten übernehmen (immerhin trägt er ja Teilschuld nicht wahr)?


Man will mir was verkaufen, ich bin der zählt und zahlt, aber gleichzeitig tritt man mir nun immer kräftiger vors Schienbein? Aber nicht doch, ich habe es gerne streng, ja peitsch mich Meister, niemals würde sich das Vorgehen rächen - halt Stop, das hat auch die Musikindustrie gedacht.


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Pope am 22.09.2008 23:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider wird sich diese Entwicklung meines Erachtens jedoch fortsetzen, da es nicht wenige User gibt, die keine Ahnung haben und denen es völlig gleichgültig ist, was die Kopierschutzmechnismen mit ihrem System anstellen. Der Mensch ist einfach zu bequem.



Bin immer noch am installieren und konfigurieren.  4te Game grad...

Da hast du Recht. hab bisle im Sacred 2 Forum gelesen, da gibts auch so einen DRM erklär Thread. Da gibts doch tatsächlich Leute die finden das jetzt geil wie das bei Sacred 2 gemacht wird. Ich sag mir da nur immer, arme junge Jugend. Wehrt den Anfängen kennen die leider nicht. Und das beste ist halt noch das die Diskussionen zu 99% am Ziel vorbei gehen. Da wird alles auf den "Kopierschutz" geschoben und bejaht das man dann stärker (mit DRM) durchgreifen soll. Die findens geil, dass man die Spiel DVD nicht mehr einlegen muss. Das ist dann der Zeitpunkt wo sich bei mir die Zehennägel hochrollen.

Hoffe nur das alle die, die in allen möglichen Foren ihren Boykott angekündigt haben diesen auch durchziehen.  In Amiland rumorts ja auch mächtig. Gut so!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie viele Vorredner. Der Kopierschutz über Onlineaktivierung funktioniert ohnehin nicht. Spiele wie Mass-Effekt sind ziemlich schnell Gecrackt worden, trotz Online-Schutz.
Die Onlineaktivierung schadet also nur den Käufern, nicht den Saugern.
Einen wirksamen Schutz gibt es eigendlich nur bei Onlinespielen. 
"Die illegale Aneignung geistigen Eigentums durch dritte kritischer in unserer Gesellschaft zu betrachten"..."naja". Manche Leute haben nun mal weniger Gelt....
Übrigenz auch Leute die an Aids erkrankt sind und in ärmeren Regionen unserer durch Copywright durchsetzten Weltgemeinschaft leben. Ich würde dies nicht mit Spielcopywright gleichsetzen, aber wenn man von geistigem Eigentum redet, sollte man schon im Gesamtkontext betracht sehen, dass es durchaus zu hinterfragen ist.
Ansonsten ist es stark anzuzweifeln das die Spielebrange in letzter Zeit so stark "leidet".
"Computerspiele werden immer beliebter. Lag der Umsatz im Rekordjahr 2007 bei 2,3 Milliarden Euro, so wird er in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich um 300 Millionen Euro auf 2,6 Milliarden Euro ansteigen" ist unter:
http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/digitale/computer/604158/Rekordumsatz-erwartet.html zu lesen. Also bevor man vorm Untergang des geliebten PC-Spielens zittert also lieber Ruhe bewahren.
Möglicherweise würden Spiele sich ja (noch) besser verkaufen, wenn man die Energie für neue Kopierschutzmaßnahmen in Qualität und Spielinhalte investieren würde.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Was ich noch vergaß: Die Taktik der Publisher Spiele erst auf Konsolen und Monate oder Jahre später für den PC zu veröffentlichen und dann für ein eigendlich schon veraltetes Produkt, was aus Marketinggründen zurückgehalten wurde, den vollen Preis zu verlangen, ist auch eine ziemliche Frechheit....


----------



## SoSchautsAus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

DRM, Steam und dieser ganze Müll wird von mir boykottiert. Ganz einfach. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich mir als ehrlicher Käufer solche Einschränkungen auferlegen lassen muss. Von mir aus kann man solche strengen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die ersten Wochen nach Verkaufsstart anwenden. Ich kauf mir sowieso kaum noch Vollpreisspiele, schon gar nicht unmittelbar nach dem Release. Aber wenn nach Monaten immer noch eine Online-Aktivierung erforderlich ist, geschweige denn permanenter Plattformzwang wie bei Steam, dann ist das in meinen Augen nur noch Kopierschutz zum Selbstzweck. Dass sowas auf Dauer kontraproduktiv ist, können oder wollen die Publisher anscheinend nicht wahrhaben. Steam ist auch nur Opium fürs Volk. Wenn Valve nicht so gute Spiele machen würde, dann wäre Steam vermutlich ein Schuss in den Ofen geworden. Die zwei, drei Vorteile dieses Systems rechtfertigen für mich keinesfalls die damit verbundenen Einschränkungen. Nur verschliessen viele ihre Augen davor, weil sie halt auf Steam angewiesen sind. Dann wird das Ganze noch schöngeredet. Wenn man angekettet aber dafür regelmässig gefüttert wird, dann kann man sich entweder über das Futter freuen oder sich über die Kette ärgern. Ich tendiere zu letzterem. 

Vielleicht sollte PCG nochmal so eine Unterschriftenaktion starten und ein Schreiben aufsetzen, diesmal unter dem Titel "Ich kaufe keine DRM-Scheisse!" und an EA adressieren. Mit dem Finger auf die CSU zeigen kann jeder, aber EA ans Bein zu pinkeln, das wäre wirklich couragiert.  

SSA


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Hier noch mal ein ganz anderer Aspekt (bin bei Game 6):

Wir hier sind alles mehr oder weniger Spiele Profis. Setzt sich das DRM durch, was hat EA davon?  Das hier:

Die nicht wissenden füllen denen die Taschen über teure Hotline Nummern (der Balg plagt, für E-Mail keine Zeit, komt eh nix zurück unter Umständen, kennt man ja)

Die wissenden zucken mit den Schultern wenn sie nach 3-5 Jahren das Game zum wievielten mal? installieren (könnte ja sein das es nicht mehr aktivieren geht und der assel los geht), o graus lieber nicht installieren.

Genau das will EA: Ihr sollt ihre neuen Spiele kaufen und das alte Zeug wegschmeissen. Und wenn ihr es nicht wegschmeisst, dann machen die euch die Installation in 3-5 Jahren so asselig bis du frustriert aufgibst. Das alte Zeug das alte.... 

Den Gebrauchthandel haben sie schon kaputt gemacht. Das geht auch mit Account Bindung. Ich jedenfalls kann C&C 3 + Add-On nicht mehr verticken. Registriernummer ist an mein EA Konto gebunden und ohne das kann man nicht online zocken. Weiter geben is nicht, da ist Sims 2 auch schon druf registriert (ich Depp). Aber woher wissen.....

 Also ist der EINZIGE Grund dieser 3 - 5 mal Aktivierungsgeschichte das mittel bis langfristige VOLLKOMMENE entwerten der gekauften Software!


----------



## Atropa (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 23.09.2008 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> diesmal unter dem Titel "Ich kaufe keine DRM-Scheisse!" und an EA adressieren.



Du Naivchen, als ob man sowas jemals an EA schicken würde.  

Bei so einer Thematik darf man sich wohl nicht auf die Mags verlassen, da sind die Gamer wohl auf sich selber gestellt, die ihre Macht wohl nur durch Boykott ausdrücken können. Die Mags sind doch wegen ihrer "Weltexclusiven" "Sensationelle" "Exclusiven" Tests Marionetten der grossen Hersteller....auch wenn man das nie zugegeben würde.


----------



## Rabowke (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Es klingt vllt. ein wenig egoistisch, aber solange ich persönlich keine Probleme habe ist mir der verwendete Kopierschutz im Grunde *egal*.

Ich betreib mein 'Hobby' seit nunmehr fast 20 Jahren und hab, so denk ich, alle Arten von Kopierschutzmechanismen über mich ergehen lassen. Was soll ich sagen? Ich kann mich bis dato an kein Spiel erinnern, was ich mir gekauft habe und auf Grund eines KS nicht starten respektive spielen konnte.

Es gibt doch heute, in meinen Augen, fast überhaupt keine Blockbuster mehr bzw. Spiele, die ich mir unbedingt kaufen muss. Meine Prioritäten haben sich Richtung Konsole verschoben und dort ist man, vllt. auch nur im Moment, relativ sicher was das ganze "Steam muss laufen" oder "man darf nur x. aktivieren!" Zeug betrifft.

Mir fällt im Moment kein PC exklusiver Titel ein, den ich unbedingt haben müsste bzw. spielen wollen würde. Im Moment freu ich mich auf Street Fighter 4 & Sacred 2. Beides gibts für Konsole(n) und für den PC ... je nach Lust und Laune entscheide ich mich dann für eine Plattform.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Look am 22.09.2008 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Was interessieren mich die Leecher, warum sollte ich, der Käufer, für Dinge gerade stehen, oder für etwas eintreten, wen ich der Geschädigte bin und Schaden tun mir nicht die Leecher.



Das siehst du aber falsch. Die Leecher sind einer der Hauptgründe weshalb es solche überzogene Kopierschutzmechanismen und zunehmende Gängelei von den zahlenden Kunden gibt. Das sollte sollte Dich, wenn es Dich wirklich stört , auch interessieren.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> "Die illegale Aneignung geistigen Eigentums durch dritte kritischer in unserer Gesellschaft zu betrachten"..."naja". Manche Leute haben nun mal weniger Gelt....


Wenn ich für etwas kein Geld habe, dann kann ich es mir auch nicht leisten. PUNKT!


> Lag der Umsatz im Rekordjahr 2007 bei 2,3 Milliarden Euro, so wird er in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich um 300 Millionen Euro auf 2,6 Milliarden Euro ansteigen" ist unter:
> http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/digitale/computer/604158/Rekordumsatz-erwartet.html zu lesen. Also bevor man vorm Untergang des geliebten PC-Spielens zittert also lieber Ruhe bewahren.


Ich kenne die Statistik und die steigenden Zahlen resultieren aus dem zunehmenden Konsolenspielen.  Wir aber reden hier vom PC-SPIELEMARKT


> Möglicherweise würden Spiele sich ja (noch) besser verkaufen, wenn man die Energie für neue Kopierschutzmaßnahmen in Qualität und Spielinhalte investieren würde.



Lies Dir doch einfach mal die News durch. Das Beispiel Starcrcaft zeigt ganz gut auf, dass Spieleinhalt nicht mit guten Verkaufserlösen zusammenhängt.

MfG


----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza20000 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Also eigentlich vertsehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht, sicher, begrenzt startbare Spiele sind ein Unding, aber warum sich die halbe Welt damals wegen der Steam aktivirung so aufgeregt hat, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Ich finde, dass das System Steam eine durchaus gute Plattform ist, und wenn man dadurch der Raupkopiererei entgegenwirken kann, warum nciht, ist doch besser Als dreimal Bishock instalieren zu können und danach erstmal rumtelefoniern soll.
MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 23.09.2008 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> DRM, Steam und dieser ganze Müll wird von mir boykottiert. Ganz einfach. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich mir als ehrlicher Käufer solche Einschränkungen auferlegen lassen muss.



Ich persönlich finde solch eine Einstellung völlig ok und warscheinlich sogar der Problematik angemessen. Nur befürchte ich das viele nicht so heiß essen wie sie kochen^^
Das schlimme ist ,mMn., das ein Gros der "Boykottierenden" diese Problematik nur als Vorwand nehmen wird(gehäufte Aussagen in diversen Threads zu dem Thema), um sich das Spiel in kostenloser und gecrackter Form runterzuladen.

MfG


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Tiefkuehlpizza20000 am 23.09.2008 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also eigentlich vertsehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht, sicher, begrenzt startbare Spiele sind ein Unding, aber warum sich die halbe Welt damals wegen der Steam aktivirung so aufgeregt hat, ist mir ein Rätsel.
> Ich finde, dass das System Steam eine durchaus gute Plattform ist, und wenn man dadurch der Raupkopiererei entgegenwirken kann, warum nciht, ist doch besser Als dreimal Bishock instalieren zu können und danach erstmal rumtelefoniern soll.
> MfG




Wenn du die Aufregung nicht verstehst, empfiehlt es sich diesen Thread nochmal genauer zu studieren. Da steht alles wissenswerte drin.

Steam? Steam ist Teufelswerk und die Wurzel allen Übels. Damit fing die Enteignung an. Wie ein Kollege oben schon schreib, negatives sieht man bei Steam ungern oder ignoriert es weil ja ein paar vermeintlich tolle Sachen dabei sind. Ich erkenn da aber nichts tolles, nur das man mir die Kontrolle über diese Software KOMPLETT entzogen hat (ja ich hab HL2).  




Und wer sich auf die Konsole beruft und retten will sollte nicht so naiv sein und glauben das da nichts kommt wenn das am PC erst mal fett durchgedrückt ist.


----------



## Burtchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das ähnlich wie viele Vorredner. Der Kopierschutz über Onlineaktivierung funktioniert ohnehin nicht. Spiele wie Mass-Effekt sind ziemlich schnell Gecrackt worden, trotz Online-Schutz.
> Die Onlineaktivierung schadet also nur den Käufern, nicht den Saugern.
> Einen wirksamen Schutz gibt es eigendlich nur bei Onlinespielen.
> "Die illegale Aneignung geistigen Eigentums durch dritte kritischer in unserer Gesellschaft zu betrachten"..."naja". Manche Leute haben nun mal weniger Gelt....


Und? Dann verzichtet man eben. Ungenügende Finanzmittel zum legalen Erwerb sind keine Legitimation für Urheberrechtsbruch.


> Übrigenz auch Leute die an Aids erkrankt sind und in ärmeren Regionen unserer durch Copywright durchsetzten Weltgemeinschaft leben. Ich würde dies nicht mit Spielcopywright gleichsetzen, aber wenn man von geistigem Eigentum redet, sollte man schon im Gesamtkontext betracht sehen, dass es durchaus zu hinterfragen ist.


Ich habe den Absatz jetzt mehrfach gelesen und nicht verstanden. Deine Argumentation ist, wenn man arm ist oder AIDS hat, darf man Urheberrechte brechen? Inwiefern legitimiert eine ohne Zweifel tragische Krankheit ordnungs- bzw. rechtswidriges Verhalten?


----------



## BassiSchwarz (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit irgendeinem Kopierschutz und das ist für mich erstmal die Hauptsache.
Ich nehm es zwar mit Zähneknirschen zur Kenntnis was da an Kopierschutzmaßnahmen auf mich zukommt, aber bis jetzt hält mich das nicht vom Kauf ab.

Aber wenn dieser Trend zur Kundengängelung anhält werde ich in Zukunft natürluch sehr genau überlegen, ob ich dafür dann bereit bin zu zahlen.

Meine größte Sorge ist diesbezüglich, dass durch eine Umstellung auf eine exklusive Online-Distribution eine umfassende Kontrolle des Kunden möglich wird.
Als Beispiel sei genannt, dass man dem Kunden dann nur noch ermöglicht, eine länderspezifische Version runterzuladen und damit zu erwerben. D.h. wenn ich aus deutschland ein Spiel runterlade kriege ich automatisch die deutsche Version. 
Wenn es nicht mehr die Möglichkeit gibt, Spiele auf physischen datenträgern zu erwerben, würde ja auch die Möglichkeit des Imports entfallen. Und ob man zukünftige Onlinevertriebsplattformen per Proxy umschiffen könnte halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.

Aber dies wäre ja nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Wenn man Spiele, wie bei Steam an eine Onlineplattform bindet, kann man ja dem Kunden einiges auftischen.

Daher halte ich es für wichtig, dass Spiele weiterhina ls physische datenträger verkauft werden und auch ohne Internetzgang lauffähig sind. Sprich auch am Offline-PC sollten Spiele laufen. Eine einmalige Aktivierung ist eigentlich schon die Spitze des Erträglichen.

Aber ich denke, alles können sich die hersteller nicht erlauben. Auch als Kunde hat man ja Rechte, die man dann ja auch über den Rechtsweg geltend machen kann, wenn es die hersteller zu bunt treiben.


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				BassiSchwarz am 23.09.2008 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher halte ich es für wichtig, dass Spiele weiterhin als physische datenträger verkauft werden und auch ohne Internetzgang lauffähig sind. Sprich auch am Offline-PC sollten Spiele laufen. Eine einmalige Aktivierung ist eigentlich schon die Spitze des Erträglichen.



Da hab ich mal keine Angst. Solche Dinger wie EA dreht kann nicht jeder drehen. Oder würdest du ein Game kaufen das auf DRM beruht und von einem Newcomer gepublished wird? Ich nicht, absolutes NO GO. Man hört zu viel, dass der und jener den Bach runter gingen. Was dann? Spiel wertlos, von heut auf morgen. 

Und dann muss man das auch sehen: EA ist auf Output ausgelegt. Jedes Jahr eine neue Version. Das ist EA Strategie, sagen sie ja selber, ..solange die Leute kaufen.....
Das heist EA liegt viel dran, dass alte Games wegkommen. Wie denen wohl WoW stinkt, das hindert den Absatz gewaltig auf ihren x Aufguss, da der WoW Spieler sicher kein Kunde sein wird. Warum kaufen die sämtliche guten Studios? Ich denke um zu kontrollieren, zu kontrollieren wie und was wir spielen sollen und vor allem wie lange.

Andere, noch unabhängigerer Studios wie z.B. Egosoft supporten Ihre Games jahrelang. Bauen ihre Community ums Spiel auf. So richtig handfest. Dass, ist ein NO GO für EA. Alle Kunden die  lang ans Game gebundene sind, sind  verlorene Kunden für den nächsten Aufguß der gleich ins Regal kommt. Kauf oder stirb, und bist du nicht willig so nerven wir dich unsäglich mit "welchen  Kontonamen hatte ich?", "wie war das Passwort?", "Wo muss ich anrufen weil sich das Game nicht mehr aktivieren lässt?"


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Möchte noch auf einen inhaltlichen Fehler in dieser News hinweisen:



> Zudem werden die Studios - angestachelt von Hiobsbotschaften wie der Crysis-Kopierrate - weiterhin Energie darin investieren, einen Schutz wenigstens eine Woche lang "sicher" zu halten. Das etwa verhalf Assassin's Creed zu einem guten Verkaufsstart auf dem PC.



Das ist falsch, da Assasins Creed ganz und gar nicht "sicher" war.
Ubisoft hat die Produktionsfirma verklagt, die dafür verantwortlich war, dass Assassins Creed bereits 2 Monate vor Release im Netz war, siehe auch folgende PC-Games News: http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=654876

Wenn sich Assassins Creed dennoch sehr gut verkauft hat, könnte man also sagen dass es sich gut verkaufte OBWOHL es eine Raubkopie gab und nicht WEIL es Kopiergeschützt war.
Wenn sich Spiele gut verkaufen, obwohl es eine Raubkopie gibt und obwohl diese Tatsache allgemein bekannt ist (ging durch die Presse, ich habs in der Zeitung gelesen), muss es also Käufer geben, die sich das Spiel gar nicht runterladen wollen sondern gern bezahlen. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## Burtchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte noch auf einen inhaltlichen Fehler in dieser News hinweisen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Großer Unterschied: Die damals im Umlauf gebrachte Version war aber nicht die fertige Fassung, sondern eine Pre-Release-Version. Dazu Gamespot:


> In addition to lost sales as a direct result of piracy, the publisher also claimed its reputation was hurt by the leak as well. Ubisoft says that it included a bug in the prerelease Assassin's Creed for security reasons that would cause the game to crash partway through. The bug was supposedly removed from the retail edition, but a mix of negative reviews of the leaked, bug-equipped pirated version of the game and legitimate reviews of the retail edition created customer confusion and caused "irreparable harm" to its reputation, Ubisoft said.


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 23.09.2008 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 11:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein, aber das dürfte ein Nachteil sein, der allen Raubkopien anhaftet: man bekommt warscheinlich selten die aktuellste gepatchte Version. (Oder doch? Keine Ahnung, ich kaufe ja - schon aus Prinzip und weil ich grossen Respekt vor den Werken der Spieleentwickler habe und Spielen für mich eben NICHT nur "konsumierenundwegschmeissen" bedeutet.) 
Das müsste den Leuten die sich das downloaden also relativ egal sein - oder sie warten halt bis eine akutellere Version gecrackt ist. Oder laden sich solange was andres runter.

Mir gehts nur darum, dass gerade Assassins Creed beweist, dass ein Kopierschutz nicht verhindern kann, dass sogar vor dem Release Kopien im Netz sind - in welchem Zustand auch immer (übrigens ein Problem das auch Filme betrifft). Eine ungepatchte Version von Stalker Clear Sky möchte sicher auch niemand haben. Wer das Spiel nicht kaufen WILL, wird aber so oder so auf den Crack warten. Davon werden ihn alle Kopierschütze der Welt nicht abhalten.

Daraus folgt für mich - da diese Tatsache den Publishern bekannt sein dürfte - , dass mit den aktuellen Kopierschutzsystemen wie SecuROM nicht die Raubkopien eingeschränkt werden sollen, sondern der Gebrauchthandel unterbunden und die Kunden stärker kontrolliert und an den Publisher gebunden werden sollen. (Kundenbindung)
Sorry, aber ich komme immer wieder zum selben Ergebnis. Vielleicht, weil ich das gar nicht anders sehen will und jetzt stur bin - mag sein. Ich würds ja gerne anders sehen und wieder fröhlich ein Spiel nach dem andern kaufen


----------



## Burtchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



> Mag ja sein, aber das dürfte ein Nachteil sein, der allen Raubkopien anhaftet: man bekommt warscheinlich selten die aktuellste gepatchte Version. (Oder doch? Keine Ahnung, ich kaufe ja - schon aus Prinzip und weil ich grossen Respekt vor den Werken der Spieleentwickler habe und Spielen für mich eben NICHT nur "konsumierenundwegschmeissen" bedeutet.)
> Das müsste den Leuten die sich das downloaden also relativ egal sein - oder sie warten halt bis eine akutellere Version gecrackt ist. Oder laden sich solange was andres runter.
> 
> Mir gehts nur darum, dass gerade Assassins Creed beweist, dass ein Kopierschutz nicht verhindern kann, dass sogar vor dem Release Kopien im Netz sind - in welchem Zustand auch immer (übrigens ein Problem das auch Filme betrifft). Eine ungepatchte Version von Stalker Clear Sky möchte sicher auch niemand haben. Wer das Spiel nicht kaufen WILL, wird aber so oder so auf den Crack warten. Davon werden ihn alle Kopierschütze der Welt nicht abhalten.


Viele gecrackte Versionen sind ihren Kauf-Pendants ja inhaltlich absolut ebenbürtig respektive aus Komfortsicht überlegen, weil Knd Dantenträger-Checks bei Spielstart und -lauf entfallen. Diese Version dagegen war der Verkaufsverion qualitativ deulitch unterlegen. Ich denke schon, dass das - gerade für die erste Woche - einen signifikanten Schwung bewirkt hat.


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 23.09.2008 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> > Mag ja sein, aber das dürfte ein Nachteil sein, der allen Raubkopien anhaftet: man bekommt warscheinlich selten die aktuellste gepatchte Version. (Oder doch? Keine Ahnung, ich kaufe ja - schon aus Prinzip und weil ich grossen Respekt vor den Werken der Spieleentwickler habe und Spielen für mich eben NICHT nur "konsumierenundwegschmeissen" bedeutet.)
> > Das müsste den Leuten die sich das downloaden also relativ egal sein - oder sie warten halt bis eine akutellere Version gecrackt ist. Oder laden sich solange was andres runter.
> >
> > Mir gehts nur darum, dass gerade Assassins Creed beweist, dass ein Kopierschutz nicht verhindern kann, dass sogar vor dem Release Kopien im Netz sind - in welchem Zustand auch immer (übrigens ein Problem das auch Filme betrifft). Eine ungepatchte Version von Stalker Clear Sky möchte sicher auch niemand haben. Wer das Spiel nicht kaufen WILL, wird aber so oder so auf den Crack warten. Davon werden ihn alle Kopierschütze der Welt nicht abhalten.
> ...



Dann müsste es also 3 Spielergruppen geben: 
1. Spieler, die das Spiel grundsätzlich kaufen und nie runterladen
2. Spieler, die das Spiel grundsätzlich runterladen und nie kaufen
3. Spieler, die je nach Verfügbarkeit runterladen oder kaufen

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand der keine Skrupel hat sich Spiele runterzuladen wann und wie er Bock hat, nicht 1-2 Wochen warten kann (wenn ich das richtig verstehe geht es in etwa um diesen Zeitrahmen ab Veröffentlichung) sondern dann doch Geld ausgibt. Oder besser ausgedrückt: ich persönlich würde diese Gruppe für die kleinste der 3 Spielergruppen halten. Die meisten Menschen handeln meist nach relativ festen Prinzipien - aber vielleicht täusche ich mich, sind ja nur Vermutungen.
Interessant wäre, ob es da Untersuchungen zu gibt - denn das würde einen Kopierschutz tatsächlich rechtfertigen - oder eben nicht.


----------



## Saug0r (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 23.09.2008 12:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Probb wenn Publisher denken, sie könnten $$$ machen indem sie eine Idee aufgreifen, für die ich vor Jahren in einem andern Spiel Geld bezahlt habe und diese mit ein paar Mio $ füttern, damit dann ein passender Kassenschlager rauskommt, muss ich sagen gehör ich zu der 2. Sorte. Verarschen lass ich mich halt ungern.

Wenn das Spiel eine Neuentwicklung ist, es Langzeitmotivation vorhanden ist, dann geh ich in Laden wenn das Spiel erscheint und kauf es mir fertig aus wird nicht diskutiert.

Wenn der Publisher allerdings vorher Features verspricht, die dann nicht enthalten sind, dann teste ich erstmal das Game ausm Netz um mir eine Vorstellung davon zu machen.
Meistens wenn man ein Spiel mal 1-2 h gespielt hat weiss man ob es einem liegt oder nicht, ein Demolevel reicht da nicht, weil oft unterscheiden sich die Vollversionen von den Demos in grundsätzlichen features. 

Und bei der Bugfülle der Software in den letzten 5 Jahren, ist so ein Crack manchmal einzigste Möglichkeit ehrlich zu erfahren in welchem Stadium sich das Spiel befindet.

Der weitere Vorteil von Cracks sind, das sie CD abfragen und damit Lags ersparen, Morrowind bspw lief viel absturtzfreier mit Crack also ohne und wie mein  Vorredner benutze ich Cracks auch selbst, wenn ich das Spiel orginal habe(Was mein gutes Recht ist das ich mir von mir gekaufter Software eine brauchbare Kopie zu erstellen, das ewige DVD rein Raus gemache macht die DVD's zeitig kaputt und verhindert somit einen Weiterverkauf bzw ein späteres erneut installieren.

Und was das Thema Internetaktivirung anbelangt, da lach ich die Publisher nur noch aus.
Es dauert keinen Tag meist sogar schon bevor der neue Kopierschutz auf dem markt ist, ist der Crack dafür schon fertig, also die Publisher laufen dort gegen eine Gegnerfront an und je schneller sie laufen, desto mehr formt sich der Gegner, ein Kampf der nicht vom Publisher zu gewinnen ist.

Spiele sind zum spielen da, wenn jemand nicht will das man sein Produkt spielt, dann hätte er kein Spiel entwickeln sollen, das ist genauso hohl wie als wenn mir ein Musiker erklären will das ich gefälligst Geld bezahlen soll dafür das ich mir seine Musik anhören kann,  wofür hat er die Musik denn gemacht um ein grosses musikalisches Werk zu machen oder um Asche zu machen, der Unterschied ist meist in der Musik zu finden der Geldorientierte Interpret wird sicher lauter Dieb Dieb schreien als der Musiker aus Leidenschaft.
Angesichts der finanziellen Situation in Germany, ein leider nicht mehr tragbarer Zustand.
Wenn ich mir früher für 50 DM noch Spiele leisten konnte und 1500 DM vediente, sind es jetzt 50 € und 750 € verdienst, also ein faktum das nicht aufgeht.


Im Grunde genommen sind die grössten Diebe also die Publisher. 
Aber dank unseren fairen den armen humanoiden Bürger beschützenden Gesetzen kann man das in ganz anderem Licht wiederspiegeln.
Wer is schlimmer der von einem Dieb klaut oder der Dieb der klaut?


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 23.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Probb wenn Publisher denken, sie könnten $$$ machen indem sie eine Idee aufgreifen, für die ich vor Jahren in einem andern Spiel Geld bezahlt habe und diese mit ein paar Mio $ füttern, damit dann ein passender Kassenschlager rauskommt, muss ich sagen gehör ich zu der 2. Sorte. Verarschen lass ich mich halt ungern.
> 
> Wenn das Spiel eine Neuentwicklung ist, es Langzeitmotivation vorhanden ist, dann geh ich in Laden wenn das Spiel erscheint und kauf es mir fertig aus wird nicht diskutiert.
> 
> ...




Hier sind keine wie  lächerlich auch immer geratenen Begründungen für illegales Handeln erwünscht.
Raubkopieren ist verboten, respektiere das.
Betrachte dich damit als verwarnt.


----------



## Burtchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 23.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Spiele, die nicht als Freeware entwickelt werden, werden als Produkt angeboten. Sind von Produkten ist es, gegen monetären Gegenwert konsumiert zu werden.
2. Die Argumentation, ein Crack legitimiere bei mangelnder Qualität eines Produkt, fehlender Demo oder wasweißich: Falsch. Fehlerhafte Produktqualität legitimierte Nichtkonsum (=nicht kaufen, nicht spielen), nichts anderes.
3. Gemäß der Netiquette dulden wir keine Ausführungen / Prahlerein / wasauchimmer in dieser Richtung. Dementsprechend bist du *verwarnt*.

Edit: Mist, zu spät


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 23.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele sind zum spielen da, wenn jemand nicht will das man sein Produkt spielt, dann hätte er kein Spiel entwickeln sollen, das ist genauso hohl wie als wenn mir ein Musiker erklären will das ich gefälligst Geld bezahlen soll dafür das ich mir seine Musik anhören kann,  wofür hat er die Musik denn gemacht um ein grosses musikalisches Werk zu machen oder um Asche zu machen, der Unterschied ist meist in der Musik zu finden der Geldorientierte Interpret wird sicher lauter Dieb Dieb schreien als der Musiker aus Leidenschaft.
> Angesichts der finanziellen Situation in Germany, ein leider nicht mehr tragbarer Zustand.
> Wenn ich mir früher für 50 DM noch Spiele leisten konnte und 1500 DM vediente, sind es jetzt 50 € und 750 € verdienst, also ein faktum das nicht aufgeht.



Dazu möchte ich mich als Musiker (jawohl, ist mein Beruf seit über 20 Jahren) äussern: Diese Einstellung ist uns Künstlern gegenübern nur als absolut asozial zu bezeichnen. Gewiss ist der erste Antrieb eines kreativ schaffenden Menschen seine Arbeit - aber wenn er dafür nicht bezahlt wird kann er seine Proberaummiete nicht mehr bezahlen, ergo kann er auch keine Musik mehr machen. Ausserdem betrachtet man eine angemessene Bezahlung seiner kreativen Arbeit als Wertschätzung und Anerkennung einer wertwollen Leistung.
Deine Einstellung ist typisch für das weit verbreitete Konsumverhalten: möglichst umsonst möglichst gut unterhalten werden, den Bauch für wenig Geld vollschlagen und ansonsten - scheiss auf alle anderen.
Ich kenne kaum noch Kollegen, die vom spielen eigenständig kreativer Musik (also KEINE Covers oder Unterhaltungsmusik) leben können - dank solcher Typen wie dir. Wer noch Glück hat (wie ich) lebt immerhin vom Unterrichten - die anderen jobben beim Aldi oder sind Harz IV-ler. Da landet man also als leidenschaftlicher Musiker. Und das findest du wohl völlig in Ordnung, oder?
Übrigens betrachte ich die Spieleentwickler auch als Künstler, schon deshalb kommt downloaden von Cracks für mich nicht in Frage - eben weil ich die Arbeit respektiere und mir wie ein Verräter vorkäme wenn ich ihr Baby einfach klauen würde. Aber gut, wenn ich hier von Moral und Anstand rede oute ich mich wohl als konservativer alter Sack.


----------



## Look (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 22.09.2008 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, da ich zahle, zähle ich, ich bin der Wert, um den es geht, ich bin das goldene Kalb, um das getanzt wird, der Leecher ist kein Kunde. Insofern tritt nur mir die Industrie in die Weichteile - warum sie meint, das oder jenes tun zu müssen, interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, was ich bekomme sind die Tritte. Die Hand zu beißen, die einen füttert, war schon immer eine ganz schlechte Idee.


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Interessant wäre, ob es da Untersuchungen zu gibt - denn das würde einen Kopierschutz tatsächlich rechtfertigen - oder eben nicht.



Ich hör immer nur Kopierschutz. Sind hier tatsächlich so viele der Meinung EA macht das wegen dem Kopierschutz?  Ok, um etwas anderes zu sehen benötigt man natürlich auch den Blickwinkel aus Sicht von EA.  Also, was würdet ihr zur Gewinnmaximierung tun? Kommt jetzt ja nicht  mit qualitativ hochwertigen Games und gutem, langem Support. Das bewirkt bei EA genau das Gegenteil => Weniger verkäufe der neuen Games weil die Leutz noch an dem alten Kram rumhängen und sich freuen. Also was nun?


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne kaum noch Kollegen, die vom spielen eigenständig kreativer Musik (also KEINE Covers oder Unterhaltungsmusik) leben können - dank solcher Typen wie dir. Wer noch Glück hat (wie ich) lebt immerhin vom Unterrichten - die anderen jobben beim Aldi oder sind Harz IV-ler. Da landet man also als leidenschaftlicher Musiker. Und das findest du wohl völlig in Ordnung, oder?



Halt! Mal gaaanz langsam bitte. Du hast (fast) vollkommen recht. Nur bitte, pauschalisier das mal nicht so zwischen den Zeilen.
Wenn ich heute beschliesse Musiker zu werden um auch noch  davon zu leben, düfte das ohne besondere Connection genauso in die Hose gehen als wenn ich sage ich mache nen Internet Laden auf und verkaufe Homepages. Insofern werden hier Birnen mit Äpfeln gleichgesetzt.
Stars, die davon leben können "macht" die Musikindustrie selbst. Oder warum glaubst du gibt es nur noch Mainstream? Richtig, damit lässt sich richtig Asche machen. Also lass bitte dann die Hartz und Co. Geschichten weil die niemand zahlen will für Ihre Leistung. Die kommen nie hoch weil die nie gepushed werden. Soltest du als Musiker der Unterricht gibt anstatt Songs zu produzieren  eigentlich sehr gut wissen.


----------



## N-o-x (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 09:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 22.09.2008 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist einfach viel zu naiv und hast scheinbar auch keinen Sinn für die wirtschaftlichen Interessen, die hinter der Geschichte stecken. Auch bei EA weiß man, dass die Online Aktivierung keinen wirksamen Schutz bei der Gruppe der "Ich sauge eh alles"-Gruppe darstellt.

Man versucht stattdessen die Leute, die sowieso schon kaufen noch weiter abzuschröpfen, indem man ihnen die Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs, der Nutzungsmöglichkeit über Jahre und des Verteilens im eigenen Haushalt (Kinder...) nimmt. 

Außerdem wird so der Spieleverleih zerstört, aber nicht wie du jetzt wohl argumentieren würdest, weil ja soviele in Videotheken rennen und sich dann die Spiele kopieren. 

Nein sondern weil man zum einen so prima antesten und das Spiel dann im Zweifel nicht kaufen kann (es gibt heute nicht so wenig Demos, weil die so teuer sind, sondern weil Demos die Verkaufszahlen bei Hypetiteln eher senken als heben, da viele Leute vom Spiel potenziell enttäuscht werden) und zum anderen weil die meisten heutigen Spiele eine Nettospielzeit von 6-10 Stunden haben, sodass man so super Geld sparen kann, indem man sich ein Spiel über's Wochenende für 3,20 ausleiht und durchspielt.

EA verdient kein Geld an Gebrauchtspielen, EA verdient kein Geld wenn man in 5 Jahren nochmal Mass Effect spielen will und EA verdient kein Geld an Videotheken, aber EA verdient Geld an Leuten, die eine Online Aktivierung als tollen Kopierschutz ansehen, obwohl er nichtmal einer ist. 

Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen wie die Menschheit es geschafft hat eine Zivilisation aufzubauen.


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				N-o-x am 23.09.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Man versucht stattdessen die Leute, die sowieso schon kaufen noch weiter abzuschröpfen, indem man ihnen die Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs, der Nutzungsmöglichkeit über Jahre und des Verteilens im eigenen Haushalt (Kinder...) nimmt.



Naja wegnehmen tut er dir diese Möglichkeiten ja nicht, er erschwert sie dir höchstens.
Ist zwar auch nicht optimal, aber eben nicht so hart wie du schreibst.



> Außerdem wird so der Spieleverleh zerstört, aber nicht wie du jetzt wohl argumentieren würdest, weil ja soviele in Videotheken rennen und sich dann die Spiele kopieren.



Der spieleverleih verstößt eh schon in der Regel gegen die Lizenzauflagen, wenn da was gegen getan wird finde ich das absolut nicht schlimm.


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				N-o-x am 23.09.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist einfach viel zu naiv und hast scheinbar auch keinen Sinn für die wirtschaftlichen Interessen, die hinter der Geschichte stecken. Auch bei EA weiß man, dass die Online Aktivierung keinen wirksamen Schutz bei der Gruppe der "Ich sauge eh alles"-Gruppe darstellt.
> 
> Man versucht stattdessen die Leute, die sowieso schon kaufen noch weiter abzuschröpfen, indem man ihnen die Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs, der Nutzungsmöglichkeit über Jahre und des Verteilens im eigenen Haushalt (Kinder...) nimmt.
> 
> ...



Klasse und verständlich geschrieben! Mein Hochachtung.
Jetzt müsste das nur noch in alle Köpfe und DRM udn Steam kann sich gaaaanz warm anziehen. Das ist nehmlich auf alle anderen DRM Bereiche umlegbar.


----------



## ReBoot (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Onlineaktivierung ist ja schön und gut (ich kann mit Steam leben), aber welcher Teufel bringt EA auf den Gedanken, ein Spiel nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Male installieren zu können?


----------



## N-o-x (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Der spieleverleih verstößt eh schon in der Regel gegen die Lizenzauflagen, wenn da was gegen getan wird finde ich das absolut nicht schlimm.


Das kann ich sogar verstehen, andererseits ist der Verleih heute auch ein willkommenes Mittel beim Konsumenten, in Zeiten von nicht vorhandenen Demos, Release Patches und Hypespielen. Klar dass ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen sowas nicht grade toll findet, wenn man vorher den Kaufrausch mit Unsummen bei PCG und co. angeheizt hat.


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				N-o-x am 23.09.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich sogar verstehen, andererseits ist der Verleih heute auch ein willkommenes Mittel in Zeiten von nicht vorhandenen Demos, Release Patches und Hypespielen. Klar dass ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen sowas nicht grade toll findet, wenn man vorher den Kaufrausch mit Unsummen bei PCGH und co. angeheizt hat.



Unsummen? Was für Unsummen?


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

das problem ist das der kopierschutz eben doch teilweise die lauffähigkeit verhindert

Anno1602 lief damals bei mir nicht, nachdem es gecrackt wurde lief es problemlos, nach einigen wochen haben die ja damals einige CDs ausgetauscht und dann lief es auch, aber erst nach userprotesten, freiwillig hätten die das nie getan..

der DRM von Spore sorgt für das das system um 5-10% mehr ausgelastet wird, unter vista und unter XP.. toll..!

das sich Crysis nicht verkauft ist auch kein wunder, damals brauchte man schon einen 1000€ rechner damit das lief, und sowas haben eben die wenigsten, wie soll sich sowas dann bitte verkaufen?.. die meisten werden wohl erstmal geguckt haben ob das spiel läuft, was mangels demo eben nur per illegalem download ging..

das soll keine rechtfertigung sein, immerhin verkauf ich spiele, aber wenn es z.b. nicht mal ne Demoversion gibt, die dann nicht zufällig auch noch  4 wochen nachher erst verfügbar ist, wenn überhaupt, sollte man sich nicht wundern..

ein gutes spiel verkauft sich auch ohne Kopierschutz genug, ein schlechtes verkauft sich auch mit nicht.. sieht man doch an Sins of the Solar Empire, ich denk mal ein Spore ohne kopierschutz würd sich auch besser verkaufen als sowieso schon, früher haben wir für Rebell Assault sogar CD-Roms gekauft, das kam halt zum richtigen zeitpunkt. 

und Spiele onlinevertreiben bringt garnichts, alles was es bei Steam gibt gibt es auch als download, das wird dann komplett gezogen, gecrackt und fertig. HL2 war auch ein paar tage nach erscheinen steamfrei zu kriegen, zumal es noch viele leute gibt die für ihr geld was richtiges wollen, und nicht 50€ für ne datei ausgeben, immerhin spart der hersteller massivst kosten ein...

im übrigen will ich gerne mal wissen was die lizenz für securom so kostet, billig wird das nicht sein..


----------



## N-o-x (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsummen? Was für Unsummen?


Frag mal bei Crytek was die Werbung für Crysis gekostet hat. Und was kosten wohl die Messeauftritte, die Pressekonferenzen, die Einladungen zum Probespielen (die ja wenn man die Artikel dann liest auch nichts anderes als eine als "Vorschau" getarnte Werbung sind)...?


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ReBoot am 23.09.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Onlineaktivierung ist ja schön und gut (ich kann mit Steam leben), aber welcher Teufel bringt EA auf den Gedanken, ein Spiel nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Male installieren zu können?



Die Tatsache, das viele Menschen  faul  und bequem sind. (Bin ich teilweise auch, also keine Panik).  
x% tut sich nach abgelaufener Aktivierung in paar Jahren den  Assel an sich durchzuhangeln eine weitere Aktivierung zu bekommen. Mit Müh und Not klappt das wahrscheinlich auch. Wenn du dann ein halbes Jahr später wieder eine Aktivierung brauchst , wer tut sich das dann nochmal an? oder nochmal? Oder nochmal? Und genau da kommt die Faulheit und Bequemlichkeit die von EA auf gebauten Barrieren zu überwinden. DAS spielt  EA Geld in die Taschen.

Steam = Sehr bequem
Steam nicht mehr da = Arschkarte gezogen

So scheiss einfach ist das. Und wenn mir jetzt einer erzählen will das passiert nie, das Steam nicht mehr da ist, sollte mal Nachrichten gucken. Hat auch keiner geglaubt das es weltweit die größten Banken zerropft und der Steuerzahler mal wieder bluten muss. ganz nach dem Motto: Nichts ist unmöglich


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 23.09.2008 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 00:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei den Aids Erkrankten beziehe ich mich auf die Medikamenten Debatte die es dort wegen Copywrights der Pharmariesen gibt, wenn es darum geht, dass "dritte-Welt" Länder die Westpreise nicht zahlen können. Wer in einem solchen Fall, hier sein Geistiges Eigentum als wichtiger erachtet als das Leben Millionen von Menschen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Verbrecher, nicht umgekehrt. Ich hatte dieses Beispiel herangezogen um zu verdeutlichen, dass geistiges Eigentum ein umstrittenes Thema ist.
Wenn man Ordnung und Rechtswiedrigkeit nennt, dann sollte man immer bedenken, dass Gesetze nichts gegebenes sind, sondern von Menschen gemacht sind. 
Würdest Du denn auch anfangen Spieler zu verfluchen, die ein mögliches Killerspielverbot brechen würden? Oder aktuell Ordnungswiedrigkeit, indem sie eine englische Orginalversion spielen?
Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen: Ich bin zum Beispiel damit aufgewachsen, dass man in der Schule Floppydisks mit Spielen getauscht hat. Das finde ich auch heute noch voll in Ordnung. Natürlich ist es problematisch, dass das ganze durch das Massendownloaden heute aus dem Ruder läuft. Dennoch kriege ich nicht die Kriese wenn mal jemand was runterlädt.


----------



## NineEleven (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ja also Steam ist in jedem Fall eine gelungene Aktion zum Kampf gegen Raubkopierer!

Nur richtig, wenn es abgeschaltet wird, ist es aus! Allerdings denke ich, dass Valve genug Geld hat, es noch die nächsten ...genug...Jahre zu betreiben. Nur wenn das Internet kracht ist es aus.

Einziges Manko: Breitband Internetverbindung erforderlich. Aber was ist denn mit dem Offline Modus?

Und ausserdem scheint es so, dass Online-Gaming dem Singleplay gegenüber immer beliebter wird, so dass das System von Steam wohl bei so ziemlich jedem Spiel zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				N-o-x am 23.09.2008 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist einfach viel zu naiv und hast scheinbar auch keinen Sinn für die wirtschaftlichen Interessen, die hinter der Geschichte stecken. Auch bei EA weiß man, dass die Online Aktivierung keinen wirksamen Schutz bei der Gruppe der "Ich sauge eh alles"-Gruppe darstellt.


Was defakto falsch ist. Die wissen zwar das man kein dauerhaften Schutz haben kann aber dafür die ersten, relevanten Verkaufswochen i.d.R. besseren Umsatz macht, als ohne Kopierschutz. Das wurde ja mit dem Starcraftbeispiel in der News sehr gut erörtert. 


> Man versucht stattdessen die Leute, die sowieso schon kaufen noch weiter abzuschröpfen, indem man ihnen die Möglichkeit des Weiterverkaufs, der Nutzungsmöglichkeit über Jahre und des Verteilens im eigenen Haushalt (Kinder...) nimmt.


Nun, lies Dir mal die Linzensbedingungen durch. Dort wird die Verbreitung auch reglementiert. Was spricht nun dagegen, da du dem ja mit der Installation zustimmst, dass dies Softwareseitung nun umgesetzt wird?
Des Weiteren kannst du das SPiel auf mehreren Rechnern installieren. Wenn du es wieder deinstallierst, Onlinemodus vorausgesetzt - ansonsten per Telefon, dann bekommst du ja auch wieder eine Installation gutgeschrieben.



> weil ja soviele in Videotheken rennen und sich dann die Spiele kopieren.


Ist das etwa nicht so?


> es gibt heute nicht so wenig Demos, weil die so teuer sind, sondern weil Demos die Verkaufszahlen bei Hypetiteln eher senken als heben, da viele Leute vom Spiel potenziell enttäuscht werden


1.) Sind gerade Demos eine gute Möglichkeit, konzentriert dem Spieler ein Eindruck in die Spielewelt zu verschaffen, so das man dadurch über später auftretene Probleme hinwegtäuschen kann. Also warum, wenn nicht so wie von den Entwicklern beschrieben, sollten diese bitte sonst keine Demos rausbringen?
2.) Gibt es immer noch Spielezeitschriften und Onlinemags, wo man sich detailliert über eine evtl. Neuanschaffung informieren kann.


> und zum anderen weil die meisten heutigen Spiele eine Nettospielzeit von 6-10 Stunden haben, sodass man so super Geld sparen kann, indem man sich ein Spiel über's Wochenende für 3,20 ausleiht und durchspielt.


Es bleibt tzd. eine Entscheidung des Herstellers, wie er sein Spiel vertreibt. Und wenn ihm der Vertrieb in der Videothek nicht zusagt, dann ist das sein Bier. Du musst ein Spiel ja nicht kaufen, wenn dir 43€ für 8 Std. Spielspaß zu viel sind. Vergiss aber dabei bitte nicht, dass die reine Spielzeit keine Rückschlüsse auf den Produktions-/ und Kostenaufwand ziehen kann.


> EA verdient Geld an Leuten, die eine Online Aktivierung als tollen Kopierschutz ansehen, obwohl er nichtmal einer ist.


Wie verdienen die denn bitte bei der Onlineregistrierung??   


> Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen wie die Menschheit es geschafft hat eine Zivilisation aufzubauen.


Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was die durch Fortschritt von Wissenschaft und Technik geschaffenen Lebensbedingungen, mit dem Thema: "Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse" zu tun hat.  
Klär mich bitte auf, ich bin schon ganz gespannt   

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ReBoot am 23.09.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Onlineaktivierung ist ja schön und gut (ich kann mit Steam leben), aber welcher Teufel bringt EA auf den Gedanken, ein Spiel nur eine begrenzte Anzahl Male installieren zu können?



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Jedesmal wenn du es deinstallierst, musst dazu online sein, bekommst du eine Installgutschrift. Von daher kannst du es im Prinzip so oft wie du magst installieren. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				N-o-x am 23.09.2008 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.09.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und nun? Ist doch völlig normal das Firmen ihre Produkte bewerben.  

MfG


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				NineEleven am 23.09.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also Steam ist in jedem Fall eine gelungene Aktion zum Kampf gegen Raubkopierer!
> 
> Nur richtig, wenn es abgeschaltet wird, ist es aus! Allerdings denke ich, dass Valve genug Geld hat, es noch die nächsten ...genug...Jahre zu betreiben. Nur wenn das Internet kracht ist es aus.
> 
> ...



Vor 2 Jahren hätte ich das auch noch locker gesehen. Nur leider hat das Leben mich vielfältig eines anderen belehrt und mich nicht unbedingt umsonst etwas misstrauscher werden lassen.

Die Vorteile von Steam sind nicht zu bestreiten. Nur leider hört man in Debatten meistens nur die Vorteile und nie die Nachteile. Ist auch klar warum, schau dir mal in dem Beitrag:

http://www.guildmeets.de/index.php?threadid=149735_5&lskin=227

das rot markierte an, ist ein original EA Statement. Wenn du Dich dann noch wunderst, ich nicht mehr... Das genzt an Suggestion


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ReBoot am 23.09.2008 15:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber wenn du es schon berichtigen willst schreib dazu:

- Wenn Windows abkackt ist ne Installation verloren
- Wenn du Hardware tauschst und vorher nicht deine 27 Games mit DRM deinstalliert hast ist jeweils ne Aktivierung verloren
- Wenn du dir keine Sekretärin hertust, die dir deine Aktivierungen verwaltet, biste auch verloren   

Dann hat sich das mit "so oft du magst". Fazinierend wie das gelegte Ei aufgenommen und verbreitet wird....


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				NineEleven am 23.09.2008 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja also Steam ist in jedem Fall eine gelungene Aktion zum Kampf gegen Raubkopierer!


es gibt jedes steam spiel zum download, tolle gelungene aktion


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Aids Erkrankten beziehe ich mich auf die Medikamenten Debatte die es dort wegen Copywrights der Pharmariesen gibt, wenn es darum geht, dass "dritte-Welt" Länder die Westpreise nicht zahlen können. Wer in einem solchen Fall, hier sein Geistiges Eigentum als wichtiger erachtet als das Leben Millionen von Menschen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Verbrecher, nicht umgekehrt. Ich hatte dieses Beispiel herangezogen um zu verdeutlichen, dass geistiges Eigentum ein umstrittenes Thema ist.



In dem Fall mag es (zu recht) umstritten sein, aber das lässt sich doch rein gar nicht mit nicht gerade lebensnotwendigen Computerspielen vergleichen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es im Bezug auf geistiges Eigentum an Computerspielen Uneinigkeit gibt.



> Wenn man Ordnung und Rechtswiedrigkeit nennt, dann sollte man immer bedenken, dass Gesetze nichts gegebenes sind, sondern von Menschen gemacht sind.



Und diese Gesetze müssen eingehalten werden, oder man muss mit den Konsequenzen leben, sofern welche möglich sind.



> Oder aktuell Ordnungswiedrigkeit, indem sie eine englische Orginalversion spielen?
> Um aufs Thema zurückzukommen



Inwiefern ist es eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, eine Originalversion aus England zu spielen?



> Ich bin zum Beispiel damit aufgewachsen, dass man in der Schule Floppydisks mit Spielen getauscht hat. Das finde ich auch heute noch voll in Ordnung.



Schwierige Sache. Einerseits natürlich ein begrenztes Problem, weil man die Leute kennt könnte man denken
Andererseits wurde auch schon in zeiten des sehr begrenzten Internets ohne Massendownloads ein Spiel wie Starcraft ohne Ende kopiert. Die Schulhoftauscherei darf man also nicht verharmlosen. 
Ich sag mal so, nem Kumpel leihe ich selbstverständlich Spiele und ich leihe mir auch Spiele von ihm, aber eben nur leihen, nicht kopieren.



> Natürlich ist es problematisch, dass das ganze durch das Massendownloaden heute aus dem Ruder läuft. Dennoch kriege ich nicht die Kriese wenn mal jemand was runterlädt.



Halte dir einfach vor Augen wer dein Hobby kaputtmacht. Auch wenn hier immer mehr der Eindruck vermittelt werden soll es wären die Spielehersteller, es sind immer noch die Raubkopierer.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

also bitte

dieses "raubkopien führen zum untergang der spiele" gerede gibt es seit ähm 1980?

und was ist? es werden noch immer spiele produziert, mehr den je, und auch mehr umsatz den je..


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> also bitte
> 
> dieses "raubkopien führen zum untergang der spiele" gerede gibt es seit ähm 1980?
> 
> und was ist? es werden noch immer spiele produziert, mehr den je, und auch mehr umsatz den je..



Und meinst du nicht, dass Raubkopien mit für das eine oder andere Problem der Spiele industrie verantwortlich sind?
Natürlich gibt es nach wie vor Computerspiele, aber aus dem Bauch raus würde ich mal behaupten, die Zuspitzung auf Spitzenware (und massenware) a la CoD4 und das hintenrüberkippen von lediglich mittelmäßigen bis guten Produkten könnte auch damit zusammen hängen.
Nach dem Motto: Gekauft wird was genial ist und kopiert wird, was ganz ok ist, mal zum anschauen


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				scalelll am 23.09.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber wenn du es schon berichtigen willst schreib dazu:
> 
> - Wenn Windows abkackt ist ne Installation verloren
> - Wenn du Hardware tauschst und vorher nicht deine 27 Games mit DRM deinstalliert hast ist jeweils ne Aktivierung verloren
> ...



Naja, ganz so schlimm ist das nun nicht. Du kannst immernoch per E-Mail oder per Telefon neue Kontingente freischalten.
Ich finde diese Methode auch nicht so berauschend. Solange aber alles funktioniert ist es mir egal. Die Intension die dahinter steht, kann ich nachvollziehen, von daher bin ich halt etwas tolleranter mit dem Thema. 

p.s.: 





> Wenn du dir keine Sekretärin hertust, die dir deine Aktivierungen verwaltet, biste auch verloren


LOL 

MfG


----------



## Wallrider (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Zwar hat EA eine Stellungnahme veröffentlicht, die aber nicht! auf die Probleme der Spieler eingeht.
Was passiert nämlich, wenn EA die Aktivierungsserver in 4-5 Jahren einfach abstellt,
weil ja z.B. der Nachfolger erschienen ist;  wie dies beim Multiplayerpart von diversen Spielen schon geschehen ist:

Quelle: http://winfuture.de/news,33385.html
_"Kürzlich hat Electronic Arts nun wieder einmal die Abschaltung der Server für eine ganze Reihe von Titeln bekannt gegeben.
Zu den betroffenen Spielen gehören vor allem die älteren Ausgaben von Sportspielen wie FIFA, Madden, NHL, Nascar und Tiger Woods,
doch auch die früheren Ausgaben der beliebten Rennspielserie Need for Speed.
Abschaltung des Online-Betriebs am 1. November 2007:
•             Burnout Revenge für Xbox
•             Burnout Revenge für PlayStation 2v
•             Need for Speed Underground für PlayStation 2
•             Need for Speed Underground 2 für PC
•             Need for Speed Underground 2 für PlayStation 2
•             Need for Speed Most Wanted für PlayStation Portable
•             Need for Speed Most Wanted für Xbox etc."_

Dann habe ich ein Spiel gekauft, welches* nun nutzlos im Schrank verstaubt.*
Oder was passiert, wenn der Publisher Insolvenz anmelden muss?
Dann werden die Server zwangsläufig abgeschaltet und es wird sicherlich
keine Möglichkeit mehr geben, einen Patch zu programmieren. 

Außerdem wird durch den Kopierschutz der *Wiederverkauf* von Spielen
*eingeschränkt, bzw. total unmöglich* gemacht:
Hier ein Zitat von 4players:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/6851/1848353/Spore.html

_Die Kollegen von Civilized.de haben das gemacht, wofür sich viele Spieler wohl kaum die Zeit  nehmen werden:
Das Durchlesen der Endnutzerbestimmungen von Spore.
Dort fielen einige Passagen bzw. Maßnahmen auf, mit denen der  Hersteller in erster Linie nicht auf Raubkopierer abzielt,
sondern Leute, die ihr Spiele lieber gebraucht über Ebay & Co.  erwerben bzw. dort verkaufen wollen.
So heißt es hinsichtlich  der "Zugriffsbeschränkungs- und Kopierschutzmaßnahmen":
"Unsere Software verwendet Zugriffsbeschränkungs- und Kopierschutzmaßnahmen. Um die Software zu authentifizieren und deine Lizenz zu verifizieren,
benötigst du eine Internet-Verbindung. Solltest du über keine Internetverbindung verfügen, kannst du die Software nicht nutzen,
ehe du eine solche Verbindung eingerichtet und deine Lizenz verifiziert hast.
*Der erste Endbenutzer* dieser Lizenz kann die Software auf einer je nach Produkt unterschiedlichen Anzahl von Computern* installieren und authentifizieren.*"_

Ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich den* Vollpreis für ein Spiel bezahlen soll,
das ich eigentlich nur gemietet habe.*
*EA *antwortet auf normale E-mails nur mit der Standardantwort aus der Stellungnahme oder mit dem Hinweis, dass die Kritik an die zuständigen Stellen weitergeleitet wird.
Könnt Ihr da nicht mal nachhaken? In welcher Form sichergestellt ist,
dass das Spiel auch noch in 5 oder 10 Jahren noch installierbar ist?
Ob z.B. ein Patch geplant ist, der vielleicht nach einem Jahr nach Verkaufsstart,
wie dies bei Blizzardspielen erst wieder kürzlich passiert, den Kopierschutz entfernt.
Weil dann eh kaum jemand sich das Spiel noch kaufen wird.
Und selbst wenn das der Fall sein sollte,* habe ich keine Lust von jedem Spiel*, das ich gekauft habe *genau liste zu führen,* bei *welchem Spiel die Server noch online sind,* und bei welchem nicht, bzw. wo es denn vielleicht schon einen Patch gibt.

Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz werde ich mir jedenfalls nicht kaufen,
denn ich spiele gerne auch mal alte Klassiker wie „Monkey Island" oder "Baphoments Fluch 1“.
Wer sagt mir, dass ich das gleiche* in ein paar Jahren noch mit Mass Effect machen kann?*


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Man sollte Aktivierungsserver nicht mit Mp Servern vergleichen. Das der MP part von Underground nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit weiterläuft kommt doch nicht wirklich überraschend, oder doch?


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

das momentane konzentrieren auf Casual Games liegt wohl eher daran das sich das zeug gut verkauft

deswegen wird massenware hergestellt, das schlechte spiele keiner kauft ist klar, immerhin, leben wir in einer zeit wo das geld massiv knapp ist, selbst ich kauf deutlich weniger spiele als früher weil mir das einfach zu teuer wird.. die preise tendieren ja mittlerweile in richtung 60€.. eher statt nach 45€

und viele spiele gibts nach ein paar monaten bereits für 20€ oder gar noch weniger, warum also vollpreis spiele kaufen die einen zusätzlich noch mit nem kopierschutz auf die nerven gehen..

zudem entwickeln genug firmen völlig am user vorbei.. ein spiel dessen genre gerade nicht in ist wird sich höchstwarscheinlich nicht verkaufen

ein spiel das unendlich hardware power will wird sich nicht verkaufen (Crysis!)

das problem hatten wir schon in den 1990ern..


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Wallrider am 23.09.2008 16:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele mit diesem Kopierschutz werde ich mir jedenfalls nicht kaufen,
> denn ich spiele gerne auch mal alte Klassiker wie „Monkey Island" ...[/b]


Monkey Island hat do aber einen Kopierschutz??

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ja die drehscheibe, die war wenigstens lustig, was DRM nicht ist


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> das momentane konzentrieren auf Casual Games liegt wohl eher daran das sich das zeug gut verkauft



Und warum tut es das? Könnte mit der anderen Zielgruppe zusammenhängen, die vielleicht auch nicht so ganz firm im Kopieren ist.
Firmen konzentrieren sich immer mehr auf Konsolen (wo die Spiele übrigens nicht nur eingebildet um die 60€ kosten) und die verkaufen sich dennoch, warum ist das so?

Sicher, liegt nicht alles am Raubkopieren, aber ein gewisser trend sollte da nicht verkannt werden.


----------



## Ayn (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wallrider am 23.09.2008 16:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aber keinen, den der hersteller nach gut dünken abschalten kann.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

meine cousine kann spiele kopieren und die ist 11..

und wenn die zielgruppe das nicht kann kann es ein bekannter der zielgruppe, daran kann das kaum liegen.. das ist nunmal einfach so nen trend,d er scheinbar von Die Sims eingeleitet wurde, der geht auch vorbei, nach Doom war es trend ballerspiele zu spielen, nach C&C waren es strategiespiele etc etc.. von Moorhuhn muss ich jetzt nicht anfangen oder?..

Konsolenspiele kosten teilweise sogar schon mehr als 60€ Bad Company will EA für 75€ verkaufen und die gold für 85€ und da ist der EK preis schon so hoch das man das quasi muss

der hohe preis liegt schlicht daran das man Konsolenspiele etwas schwieriger kopieren kann, denn die brauchen nen Bootchip oder nen bootloader sonst gehts einfach nicht.. und XBL erkennt das und du wirst gebannt, ob das bei Sony auch ist weiss ich spontan nicht

das war damals bei PC Spielen auch, als die CD Rom kam gingen die preise hoch, als die brenner kamen wieder runter..   dabei wurde vorher noch versprochen "wird ja alles billiger" das war natürlich total gelogen.. 7th Guest hatte nen evk von 200 DM!, Rebell Assault lag teilweise auch bei 110 DM.. etc..


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> meine cousine kann spiele kopieren und die ist 11..



Meine Cousine ist 38 und die kann es nicht.

Was lernen wir daraus?  Deine Cousine und meine Cousine sind statistisch leider nicht relevant.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ja, aber das deine cousine sicher jemanden kennt der das kann und tut hast du vergessen


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, aber das deine cousine sicher jemanden kennt der das kann und tut hast du vergessen



Nicht jeder hat ein kriminelles Umfeld


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Langsam wirds abstrakt   

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

allerdings

so ne äusserung ist wirklich das letzte


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ganz so schlimm ist das nun nicht. Du kannst immernoch per E-Mail oder per Telefon neue Kontingente freischalten.


Will ich aber nicht, mir reichts das ich zum installieren von 10 Games 1 Tag brauch mit Settings einstellen. Kein Bock da den Aktivierungen noch nen weiteren Tag hinterher zu telefionieren, auf meine Rechnung!



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde diese Methode auch nicht so berauschend. Solange aber alles funktioniert ist es mir egal.


Wenns dann aber nicht mehr funktioniert bist du gearscht. Also, Widerstand bzw. Aufklärung ist JETZT angebracht! Wenns etabliert ist, kannst du nichts mehr ausrichten.


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings
> 
> so ne äusserung ist wirklich das letzte



Na sowas. Dann finde einen weniger plakativen Ausspruch dafür, der dich weniger aufregt.
Ist Raubkopieren nur ein Kavaliersdelikt?


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ja ist es defintiv

denn es entsteht kein messbarer schaden.. 

und bevor jetzt wieder kommt "das ist wie als wenn man ein spiel im laden klaut" nein ist es nicht, denn dabei entsteht schaden, wobei mir das lieber wär, wenn ich so einen erwische den könnte ich auf die finger hauen


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ist es defintiv
> 
> denn es entsteht kein messbarer schaden..
> 
> und bevor jetzt wieder kommt "das ist wie als wenn man ein spiel im laden klaut" nein ist es nicht, denn dabei entsteht schaden



na gut, dann ändere ich ab auf: Nicht jeder hat ein kavaliersdelikt ermöglichendes Umfeld.
Klingt zwar nicht so schön und bringt auch nicht ganz rüber, dass es eine Straftat ist, aber gut, bevor du dich zu sehr geärgert fühlst. Das ist es mir dann doch nicht wert.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

zudem egla wie du es drehst und wendest, so eine aussage ist schlicht unglaubwürdig, beinah jeder der nen CD/DVD brenner hat kann spiele kopieren

den schwer ist das wirklich nicht, nein, ich gebe keine tipps..


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




definitiv!!!!!!!!!!moralapostel


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				scalelll am 23.09.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenns dann aber nicht mehr funktioniert bist du gearscht. Also,


Sagt wer, bist du hellseher? Ich glaube es bringt gerade nicht all zu viel, über ungelegte Eier zu sprechen. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings
> 
> so ne äusserung ist wirklich das letzte



Ich meinte eigentlich die abstreifende Diskussion an sich, nicht nur den einen Comment.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ja ist es defintiv
> 
> denn es entsteht kein messbarer schaden..



Wenn du das wirklich glaubst, dann glaubst du auch das die Welt eine Scheibe ist^^
Das ist wirklich äußerst naiv davon auszugehen, dass durch Raubkopien "kein" Schaden entsteht.

MfG


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> definitiv!!!!!!!!!!moralapostel



Ja, so ist das heute wahrscheinlich, Wer sich schlicht an die Regeln hält wird hier schon als Moralapostel beschimpft.
ich hoffe sehr für dich, dass das keine indirekte Billigung von Raubkopiererei sein sollte, da sind wir hier etwas empfindlich (alles Moralapostel musst du wissen)
Und noch ein Hinweis, der exzessive Gebrauch von Satzzeichen ersetzt keinen Inhalt.


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> scalelll am 23.09.2008 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaja ich bin´s wieder die böse Person 

Es entsteht ein "theoretischer" Schaden, da ich normalerweise um diese Game zu spielen ins Geschäft gehen müsste um es käuflich zu erwerben. Dieser Schaden ist aber wie Huskyboy erwähnte weder messbar, noch irgendwie beweisbar oder erfassbar. Er ist auch für den Hersteller und den Spielehändler nicht direkt fühlbar.

Der selbe "Schaden" würde theoretisch auch entstehen wenn ich meiner Freundin oder einem Kumpel von mir ein Spiel ausleihen würde und die es durchspielen. Denn diese Personen aus meinem Umfeld hätten es sich ja theoretisch kaufen müssen um es zu spielen. Meiner Meinung nach etwas absurd.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				scalelll am 23.09.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, ich hab dann mal deinen Quote korrigiert. 
Kannst du bitte nochmal aber auf deutsch antworten, so das ich Dir inhaltlich folgen kann  

MfG


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es gibt sicherlich spiele wie bioshock cod4 etc die ich auf jeden fall haben will,,und mir dann natürlich auch kaufen tue,,,wenn ich jetzt,was ich natürlich nicht mache,fifa oder sonst was aus dem netz ziehn würde,,,welcher schaden entsteht dann bitte,,,ich hätts ja sowieso nie gekauft,,,außerdem is der schaden wie gesagt nicht greifbar,,,,,


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich ist dieses gerede von milliardenschäden absolut absurd..


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt sicherlich spiele wie bioshock cod4 etc die ich auf jeden fall haben will,,und mir dann natürlich auch kaufen tue,,,wenn ich jetzt,was ich natürlich nicht mache,fifa oder sonst was aus dem netz ziehn würde,,,welcher schaden entsteht dann bitte,,,ich hätts ja sowieso nie gekauft,,,außerdem is der schaden wie gesagt nicht greifbar,,,,,



Der Unterschied ist, dass du in dem moment zwar sagst, dass du es dir niemals kaufen würdest, du aber nicht weißt was passieren würde, wenn du das Copyright einfach respektieren würdest.
Möglicherweise würde das Spiel später doch in deinem Regal landen. Möglicherweise würdest du bereits nach einer Woche doch unbedingt wissen wollen wie die Geschichte ausgeht oder wie sich das Spiel spielt.
Alles Szenarien, die sich dann aufgrund der Raubkopie niemals bewahrheiten könnten. 

ich (du weißt schon, der Moralapostel) hab mehr als ein Spiel im regal, was ich mir eigentlich niemals kaufen wollte.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





stimmt genau so scheint" das heut zu sein,,,ich hab selber den ganzen schrank voll originalgames,,,und nach deiner meinung nach müsste mein ganzer freundeskreis nur aus kriminellen bestehn,was er definitiv nicht tut,,,,,so lang es so leicht ist die spiele auf diese weise zu beziehn,so lange sollte man die ganzen leute nich gleich über einen kamm scheren mit schwerverbrechern,,,ich meine man muss dazu nich der krasseste hacker sein,nur um ein spiel zu knacken das kann ja wohl mitlerweile jeder,,,ich unterstütze das auch nich,da ich meine spiele kaufe,und dafür auch arbeiten gehe,,nur verurteile ich die jenigen auch nich so schroff


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Es entsteht ein "theoretischer" Schaden, da ich normalerweise um diese Game zu spielen ins Geschäft gehen müsste um es käuflich zu erwerben.


Der Schaden ist nicht theoretisch, sondern praktisch, denn es entsteht ein Schaden!
Schwierig wird es nur, die genaue Höhe zu bestimmen. Das aber einer besteht, ist unbestritten.
Man kann sicherlich nicht genau bestimmen wie hoch der eigentliche Schaden ist, wenn man sich jedoch mal die News hier durchgelesen hat und das Beispiel mit Starcraft und Anno nimmt, so kann man doch den Unterschied der Verkaufszahlen sehr gut feststellen.
Man muss halt davon ausgehen das es bei anderen Spielen genauso ist. Gerade weil eben Starcraft, trotz seiner sehr hohen Beliebtheit, diese Probleme hatte. 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ich würde mir jedes spiel kaufen.. wenn ich könnte


----------



## Burtchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 17:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zwischen "kein messbarer Schaden" und "Milliardenschäden" ist aber nach meinem Zahlen- und Wirtschaftsverständnis ein gewisser Unterschied. Ich habe ja nicht umsonst das Beispiel Starcraft im Vergleich zum "kopiergeschützten" Anno 1602 anführt. Es lässt sich auch kein alternativer "Grund" ("Aber die Hardwareanforderungen von...") finden, weswegen ich den Vergleich für empirisch gültig halte. Und ich wage die kühne Behauptung, dass Blizzard/Vivendi damals in Deutschland Schäden im siebenstelligen DMark entstanden sind, die bei einem "Kopierschutz" (bissl schlechter packen, bissl größerer Rohling) nicht vorhanden wären.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich ist dieses gerede von milliardenschäden absolut absurd..



Mag sein das es absurd ist davon auszugehen das der Schaden so hoch ist. Es ist jedoch, auf Grund mangelnder Gegenbeweise, genauso absurd davon "nicht" auszugehen.
Du sagst es ja selber das es schwer messbar ist. Demnach, laut deiner Theorie, besteht genauso die Möglichkeit das der Schaden so hoch wie angegeben ist.

MfG


----------



## Burtchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mir jedes spiel kaufen.. wenn ich könnte


Und auf die anderen einfach verzichten?  :-o


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nur verurteile ich die jenigen auch nich so schroff



Tja, da hat wohl jeder ne andere Toleranzgrenze.
Und mit schwerverbrechern hab ich die gleich gar nicht gleichgesetzt, das ist wohl deiner Phantasie entsprungen.
Der Auspruch mit dem kriminellen Umfeld war, wie ich bereits klargestellt habe, lediglich so plakativ und "brutal" um klarzustellen, dass Raubkopieren illegal sind.
Darauf muss man (leider) immer weider hinweisen, denn das Unrechtsbewusstsein in dem bereich ist ja bekanntlich nicht sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mir jedes spiel kaufen.. wenn ich könnte



Ich auch definitiv. 

Ich denke auch es gibt auf der Welt keinen der viel Geld hat und Raubkopiert als Hobby das würde echt nicht normal sein. Ach da wären wir ja wieder bei den Spielepreisen...

Und ich habe auch einige Originale im Schrank stehen (bevor ich wieder der hemmungslosen Raubkopiererei beschuldigt werde  ) . Und das nächste wird definitiv GTA 4 werden.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr gut erklärt   
Und selbst wenn es so ist, wie er es beschreibt, so ist das tzd. Diebstahl am Geistigen Eigentum Dritter, wogegen sich die Hersteller, zu Recht, auch mit Hilfe solcher Kopierschutzmechanismen, wehren dürfen.

MfG


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke jeder Raubkopierer weiss genau was er da macht. Aber solange es so einfach ist und in Zeiten von One Klick Hostern auch so sicher und ungefährlich ist Spiele zu saugen wird das Unrechte halt immer verdrängt werden durch den Gedanken an das "gesparte" Geld.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ich muss schon auf genug spiele verzichten, aber zuerst verzichte ich auf die mit Kopierschutz..


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 23.09.2008 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwischen "kein messbarer Schaden" und "Milliardenschäden" ist aber nach meinem Zahlen- und Wirtschaftsverständnis ein gewisser Unterschied.  Ich habe ja nicht umsonst das Beispiel Starcraft im Vergleich zum "kopiergeschützten" Anno 1602 anführt. Es lässt sich auch kein alternativer "Grund" ("Aber die Hardwareanforderungen von...") finden, weswegen ich den Vergleich für empirisch gültig halte. Und ich wage die kühne Behauptung, dass Blizzard/Vivendi damals in Deutschland Schäden im siebenstelligen DMark entstanden sind, die bei einem "Kopierschutz" (bissl schlechter packen, bissl größerer Rohling) nicht vorhanden wären.



Das ist wirklich ein ganz wichtiger Punkt in der News der sehr gut aufzeigt, dass, entgegen vieler Meinungen hier, *selbst bei Spielen mit hohem Beliebtheitsgrad* ein Weglassen des Kopierschutzes sich negativ auf den Erlös auswirkt.
Aus dem Grunde habe ich mir erlaubt, den Passus noch einmal hervorzuheben. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke jeder Raubkopierer weiss genau was er da macht. Aber solange es so einfach ist und in Zeiten von One Klick Hostern auch so sicher und ungefährlich ist Spiele zu saugen wird das Unrechte halt immer verdrängt werden durch den Gedanken an das "gesparte" Geld.



Und ist dann nicht das Handeln des Herstellers nachvollziehbar, sich gegen diesen Zustand schützen zu wollen?

MfG


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.09.2008 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau das meine ich,,,,ich glaube ich kann sagen das warscheinlich niemand von uns mehr im geld schwimmt,,und deswegen überlegen sich halt viele leute drei mal ob sie sich n spiel kaufen oder vieleicht doch lieber was zu essen,,,und wenn der staat mit dem euro(mein gehalt wurde zb genau halbiert,seltsamer weise kostet alles andere genau wie vorher nur in euro) sein übriges tut muss er sich auch nich wundern das bestimmte leute sich ihren teil zb auf diese weise zurück holen,,,


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 17:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch ist es, aber eben nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt...eben dem Punkt wo man den ehrlichen Käufer anfängt massiv zu verärgern bzw. die Absatzzahlen sogar zurückgehen weil viele das Spiel aufgrund des Kopierschutzes nicht kaufen. Aber natürlich wird ja da dann weiter auf die Raubkopierer geschimpft ohne ein bisschen Selbstkritik.

Die Hersteller müssen einsehen daß es schon immer Raubkopien gab und wahrscheinlich immer geben wird. Digitale Inhalte kann man nun mal nicht einschliessen wie Geld in einen Safe.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

meint ihr nicht das EA weiss das dieser kopierschutz nicht gegen illegale kopien nutzt, sondenr nur das verleihgeschäft unterbindet, was EA ja eh vorhatte


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 23.09.2008 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du den ursächlichen Zusammenhang - Spiele mit hohem Beliebheitsgrad verkaufen sich besser mit Kopierschutz - irgendwie  (zb. mit nachweisbaren, also nicht vom Publisher getürkten Statistiken) beweisen, oder ist das eine Vermutung?


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 18:01 schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr nicht das EA weiss das dieser kopierschutz nicht gegen illegale kopien nutzt, sondenr nur das verleihgeschäft unterbindet, was EA ja eh vorhatte



Wenn ja dann ist das ein untolerierbares Eingreifen in das Grundrecht eines jeden Kunden...nämlich seine Ware privat weiterverkaufen zu können.


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



> genau das meine ich,,,,ich glaube ich kann sagen das warscheinlich niemand von uns mehr im geld schwimmt,,und deswegen überlegen sich halt viele leute drei mal ob sie sich n spiel kaufen oder vieleicht doch lieber was zu essen,,,und wenn der staat mit dem euro(mein gehalt wurde zb genau halbiert,seltsamer weise kostet alles andere genau wie vorher nur in euro) sein übriges tut muss er sich auch nich wundern das bestimmte leute sich ihren teil zb auf diese weise zurück holen,,,



Ganz genau so isses leider. Für viele ist es auch eben "Normal" geworden das man Musik, Filme und Games aus dem Netz oder aus der Videothek kopiert für lau bekommt. Die können es sich einfach auch nicht mehr vorstellen was dafür bezahlen zu müssen (was natürlich ein Unding ist aber ich kenne bspw. 1-2 Leute die so denken). Und das liegt meiner Meinung nach zum größten Teil am knappen Budget welches die meisten in der heutigen Zeit haben. 

Wie gesagt ich denke niemand der zumindest gut verdient (ab 2000€ netto monatlich) bezieht illegal Spiele.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> > genau das meine ich,,,,ich glaube ich kann sagen das warscheinlich niemand von uns mehr im geld schwimmt,,und deswegen überlegen sich halt viele leute drei mal ob sie sich n spiel kaufen oder vieleicht doch lieber was zu essen,,,und wenn der staat mit dem euro(mein gehalt wurde zb genau halbiert,seltsamer weise kostet alles andere genau wie vorher nur in euro) sein übriges tut muss er sich auch nich wundern das bestimmte leute sich ihren teil zb auf diese weise zurück holen,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau so ist es!!


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich denke es ist inzwischen klar, dass es unterschiedliche Haltungen zum Thema des Kopierens von Spielen gibt.
Auch ist es vermutlich für fast jeden verständlich, dass die Hersteller Kopierschütze einbauen.
Aber es ist nicht logisch den Kunden mit Onlinekopierschutz zu nerfen, da dieser Schutz ebenso geknackt werden kann wie ein herkömmlicher auf der CD/DVD (Siehe Mass-Effekt)
Warum belässt man es also nicht beim herkömmlichen CD/DVD-Schutz?
Was soll denn die Onlineaktivierung bringen, außer einen möglichen Weiterverkauf oder das Ausleihen zu unterbinden, was hier eigendlich jeder OK findet?


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke es ist inzwischen klar, dass es unterschiedliche Haltungen zum Thema des Kopierens von Spielen gibt.
> Auch ist es vermutlich für fast jeden verständlich, dass die Hersteller Kopierschütze einbauen.



nein, denn spiele ohne kopierschutz verkaufen sich sehr gut..


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Grundkopierschutz der 1:1 Kopien verhindert MUSS sein und mehr sollte oder dürfte sogar nicht sein. Ich denke das die Qualität des Spiels immer noch den größeren Beweggrund bei den Verkaufszahlen darstellt als der Kopierschutz...denn gecrackt wird das Spiel eh.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so siehts,,aus in den meisten fällen gibts den crack schon bevor das spiel überhaupt erschienen ist


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 18:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





und wenn wir schon dabei sind,,wenn raubkopieren so kriminell is,,was es ja zweifelsohne auch is,was is dann damit ein komplett bezahltes produkt auf eine bestimmte anzahl von installationen zu beschrenken,,das ist auf jeden fall auch hart an der grenze wenn nich schon drüber,,,meiner meinung nach wird es das in der form auch nicht mehr lange so geben,,,bis die ersten sammelklagen ins haus flattern..


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 18:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sowas existiert nicht


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 18:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich gab es so was nur wird es heutzutage nicht mehr verwendet weil es für die Hersteller als nicht ausreichend und von daher eh als zwecklos empfunden wird.
 Zu den Anfangszeiten der CD und DVD Spiele beispielsweise gab es extra Defekte Sektoren oder falsche Inhaltstabellen die aus einer CD einen 2 GB Datenträger angezeigt haben. Dies hatte das Ziel dem 08/15 Durchschnittsanwender es unmöglich zu machen einfach mit Nero das Spiel "Vom Original Datenträger auf den Rohling" brennen zu lassen.


----------



## Stevy7030 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 18:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig, die defekte sektoren u.s.w. kenne ich auch, aber das hält ja heutzutage keinen mehr auf


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Stevy7030 am 23.09.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




super stevy7030... los gehts lol


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

die kann mittlerweile jedes brennprogramm, sogar NERO ohne zu mäkeln brennen, das hatte damals schon eine funktion für illegalen TOC, oder war das WinOnCD, eines von beiden jedenfalls, früher konnten die die fehlersektoren nur nicht zurückschreiben, das steht sogar im artikel..

übrigens, jedes spiel das noch auf CD kommt hat diesen kopierschutz mit defekten sektoren, bzw fast jedes, selbst DVDs haben den teilweise, selbst Legends of Might and Magic, was man online registrieren muss weils nen online spiel ist, völliger blödsinn

obwohl das doch weniger wird weil hersteller genau wissen das der weniger als nichts bringt, der verhindert ja auch das verleihen und gebraucht verkaufen nicht


----------



## Look (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Was mir bisher in diesem ganzen Diskussionsstrang völlig fehlt ist die Tatsache, das hier noch niemand auf Pflichten und Verpflichtungen seitens der Publisher/Entwickler/Plattformanbieter gekommen ist, wen diese schon KS Systeme einsetzen.

Und damit meine ich keine halbgaren Versprechungen, oder Verlautbahrungen ala "ja, machen wir schon dann", sondern tatsächliche rechtlich einforderbare Sachen.


Ich hatte das erst vor kurzem mal aufgedrüselt (ging eigentlich darum, wie ich mir ein KS vorstelle, den man als Kunde akzeptieren könnte), um Zeit zu sparen:

http://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=6792264&postcount=181


Hier werden sich zum 1337ten male die köpfe eingeschlagen, über das für und wider und um die "Verluste", blablabla, aber niemand kommt auf die Idee auch mal dem verdammten Kunden mehr Rechte zuzugestehen.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Look am 23.09.2008 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir bisher in diesem ganzen Diskussionsstrang völlig fehlt ist die Tatsache, das hier noch niemand auf Pflichten und Verpflichtungen seitens der Publisher/Entwickler/Plattformanbieter gekommen ist, wen diese schon KS Systeme einsetzen.
> 
> Und damit meine ich keine halbgaren Versprechungen, oder Verlautbahrungen ala "ja, machen wir schon dann", sondern tatsächliche rechtlich einforderbare Sachen.
> 
> ...




stimmt schon änliches hab ich auch grad gesagt,,,wie kann es denn sein das ich ein produkt komplett bezahle,es demnach also mir gehört,,ich es aber nur begrenzt installieren kann,,oder nicht weiter verkaufen kann was mein gutes recht ist......


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt schon änliches hab ich auch grad gesagt,,,wie kann es denn sein das ich ein produkt komplett bezahle,es demnach also mir gehört,,ich es aber nur begrenzt installieren kann,,oder nicht weiter verkaufen kann was mein gutes recht ist......



So wie ich das mitbekommen habe hast du das recht per EULA nicht. Du klickst auf "zustimmen" vor der Installation. Genauso stehen da Sachen wie "dir gehört die Plastikscheibe" aber nicht das Programm bzw. Online Server können jederzeit abgeschaltet werden. Hat sich nur noch niemand aufgeregt drüber weils bis jetzt nicht nötig war.

Aber ich bin kein Jurist....leider


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Wer sich jetzt angepisst bzw. angesprochen fühlt, das erklärt sich dann von selbst...:

Ihr seid alle sowas von dämlich:

Kopierschutz: Das Wort erklärt sich von selbst.

Individuelle Schutzsysteme sind vollkommen normal. Egal welches Schutzsystem - alle funktionieren sie wie sie funktionieren sollen.

Wenn PCs manche originalen Spiele nicht starten können, so liegt das DEFINITIV am User selbst:

Meistens ist der nämlich nicht in der Lage sein Windows-System in Ordnung zu halten:

Vom Windows start der ca. 5 Minuten dauert, bis zum veralteten System oder jede Menge SCHROTT auf dem Rechner welches installiert (oder virusverseucht ist) - da kommt ja fast alles vor.

Also keiner kann mir erzählen dass sein PC Spiel nicht auf seinem Rechner läuft wegen dem Kopierschutz.

Aufregung über die Anzahl der Aktivierungen oder, dass man bei der Hotline anrufen muss um "freizuschalten" sind völlig normale Dinge.

Wer das nicht kapiert soll sich doch bitte Konsolen kaufen und Konsolenspiele zocken.

Problem umgangen - und die Leute die immernoch motzen müssen ja nie wieder PC Spiele kaufen.


----------



## Look (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

EULAS sind vor dem Kauf nicht einsehbar (im Handbuch z.B.), da erst mit der Installation man zustimmen, oder ablehnen kann und sind somit nach deutschem Recht unwirksam.

@ fluffy,

du hast mir einfach zu viel Ahnung von der Materie, da komme ich echt nicht mit - danke das Du uns mal sagst, was für arme Würstchen wir alle sind. Was schon so spät, Sandmännchen ist doch schon längst vorbei, müsstest Du nicht schon längst im Bett liegen?


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 23.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich jetzt angepisst bzw. angesprochen fühlt, das erklärt sich dann von selbst...:
> 
> Ihr seid alle sowas von dämlich:
> 
> ...




das gute ist,man brauch sie ja zum glück nicht kaufen    
und überleg dir in welchem ton du hier sprichst...


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 23.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn PCs manche originalen Spiele nicht starten können, so liegt das DEFINITIV am User selbst:



achja, und warum sagt mir das DVD laufwerk hier z.b. bei Tiberium sun bitte "OriginalCD einlegen" obwohl diese drin liegt, und Windows 100% korrekt antwort

wie sagte Dieter Nuhr noch.. wenn man keine ahnung hat..

das liegt nämlich nicht am Windows sondern das diverse laufwerke damit massive probleme haben, auch absolut neue..

ich musste dafür auf nem anderen rechner nen image erstellen, das rüberkopieren und dann konnte ich spielen, sonst hätte ich es cracken müssen..


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 23.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich jetzt angepisst bzw. angesprochen fühlt, das erklärt sich dann von selbst...:
> 
> Ihr seid alle sowas von dämlich:
> 
> ...



genau einfach mal die.......... halten


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

auch Crysis Warhead meckert hier auf dem laufwerk übrigens das keine original drin liegt, auf dem anderen rechner (und da ist windows richtig im hintern, denn das ist mein experimentierrechner) läuft es ohne murren, leider ist der zu langsam.. tja.. also wieder image erstellen, 8 GB..


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> auch Crysis Warhead meckert hier auf dem laufwerk übrigens das keine original drin liegt, auf dem anderen rechner (und da ist windows richtig im hintern, denn das ist mein experimentierrechner) läuft es ohne murren, leider ist der zu langsam.. tja.. also wieder image erstellen, 8 GB..




das selbe hatte ich damals bei age of empire3,,das lief,obwohl nagel neu,,,auch nur mit crack.....sehr lustig


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

da kann man jetzt so einige aufzählen, das fing schon mit dem ersten (anno 1602 an).. das zieht sich bish jetzt, und wird auch in zukunft so sein das man als originalkäufer mehr probleme hat .. und so will man illegale kopien verhindern, glauben die an den nikolaus


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> da kann man jetzt so einige aufzählen, das fing schon mit dem ersten (anno 1602 an).. das zieht sich bish jetzt, und wird auch in zukunft so sein das man als originalkäufer mehr probleme hat .. und so will man illegale kopien verhindern, glauben die an den nikolaus




oder mercenaries2,,was ich da rum experimentiert hab,,nix ging,keine antwort vom support hotline dauer besetzt,,,,bis der crack kam,,,dann liefs


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

*Wichtig* Wer hier welchen Crack für welches Spiel nutzt wollen wir in diesem Forum nicht lesen. Haltet euch an diese Regelung


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wichtig* Wer hier welchen Crack für welches Spiel nutzt wollen wir in diesem Forum nicht lesen. Haltet euch an diese Regelung





wenn ich das spiel orginal kaufe und sogar schon einmal umgetauscht habe mit dem selben ergebniss,mir weder beim support noch bei irgend ner hotline geholfen wird,,dann is das mein gutes recht,,,weil zurück nehmen wollten sie auch nich


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

die antworten vom support kann man wie folgt zusammenfassen

"Das liegt an ihnen"
"Das liegt an ihrer software"
"Warten sie auf einen Patch"
"Das ist dann ihr problem"...


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.09.2008 19:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, es ist und bleibt illegal, dein gutes Recht ist es nicht.
Ob das jetzt in so einem Fall gerechtfertigt ist oder verständlich ist unerheblich, keine Posts zu den Themen Raubkopien oder Cracks etc. 
Danke


----------



## Gomorra10 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Hm, versucht EA via PC Games über die Kunden zu kommunizieren? Naja, EA ist auf der Blacklist. Sollen die ruhig selber ihre Spiele kaufen 

Stimmt, Cracks sind in Deutschland verboten. Musste halt nach Amerika gehen, da ist es glaube ich erlaubt, solange du das Original hast. Oder halt ein Land was solche Gesetze nicht hat


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich wusste nicht das der Boesor zu einem Administrator aufgestiegen ist 
 

Wenn man bei seinem Original Game den Kopierschutz aufhebt weil das Spiel sonst nicht läuft, sehe ich da auch nichts verwerfliches dran.


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Fluffybaerchen am 23.09.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sich jetzt angepisst bzw. angesprochen fühlt, das erklärt sich dann von selbst...:
> 
> Ihr seid alle sowas von dämlich:
> 
> ...




Was hast den du geraucht?


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> die antworten vom support kann man wie folgt zusammenfassen
> 
> "Das liegt an ihnen"
> "Das liegt an ihrer software"
> ...




du hast wenigstens ne antwort bekommen,,auch wenn die an frecheit grenzen,,ich war aus spaß eben mal im supportcenter von EA und du wirst es kaum glauben,,,immernoch keine antwort,seit 3 wochen jetzt    sowas is zum beispiel kriminell,,ein spiel zu verkaufen was von vornherein garnicht funktioniert,sich nichmal starten läst,,und nich nur bei mir........


----------



## Boesor (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste nicht das der Boesor zu einem Administrator aufgestiegen ist



Keine Angst, für solche Ankündigungen reicht es völlig CC zu sein. ich denke das ist dir auch bewusst und falls du ein wenig provozieren willst wüsste ich da weitaus geeignetere Personen für dich.
Wie wäre es mit deinem neuen Freund Bonkic?


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit aber was ist ein CC?

Provozieren? Dann hätte ich den Zwinkersmiley sicherlich nicht dahinter gesetzt.


----------



## Gomorra10 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Zu C-64 Zeiten haben es alle gemacht. Heutzutage werden solche und Finanzdelikte härter geahndet als Gewaltverbrechen.
Sollte man sich mal am Kopf fassen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau, "friss oder stirb", das gesetz steht über allem, vor allem über gesundem menschenverstand.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.09.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jetzt sag mir doch mal bitte wie du dich verhalten würdest,,das würd mich jetzt mal interessieren,,,wenn niemand antwortet,,,die hotline scheinbar garnicht aktiv ist,,((da war sogar außerhalb der öffnungszeiten besetzt sehr lustig  )und sich niemand auch nur annähernd verantwortlich fühlt,,,da fühlt man sich richtig gut als erlicher kunde ,,und fängt an gewisse dinge langsam anders zu sehn,,,,,


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.09.2008 17:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sind Äußerungen die hier im Forum gefordert wurden, von wegen man kann den Kopierschutz weglassen und statt dessen sich mehr auf den Inhalt des Spiels konzentrieren und anschliessend sollen die Spiele weggehen wie warme Semmeln.
Das Starcraftbeispiel beweist jedoch genau das es eben so nicht geht.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nenne mal mehr als fünf Beispiele, wo sich Spiele ohne Kopierschutz gut verkaufen.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Gomorra10 am 23.09.2008 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu C-64 Zeiten haben es alle gemacht. Heutzutage werden solche und Finanzdelikte härter geahndet als Gewaltverbrechen.
> Sollte man sich mal am Kopf fassen.



Pure Behauptung deiner seits. Zeig doch mal bitte wo man das in Gesetzestexten nachlesen kann?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.09.2008 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hat doch damit nichts zu tun ob man das persönlich anders sieht oder nicht. Es ist ein FAKT, dass es illegal ist und vor Allem, dass dies hier in der Form so nicht diskutiert werden soll. Was gibts denn da nicht zu verstehen????   

MfG


----------



## AurionKratos (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Diablo II
Diablo II LOD
Warcraft III
Warcraft III Frozen Throne
World of Warcraft
Guild Wars
...


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




arbeitest du zufällig für EA???


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich wäre (als freischaffender Musiker) verdammt froh, 2000 Netto zu verdienen, da kann ich nur von träumen... Was mir unterm Strich bleibt bewegt sich eher knapp über Harz IV Niveau. Trotzdem kaufe ich mir die Spiele und lade sie nicht runter, gespart wird eben an anderer Stelle (zb. keine teuren Frauen   ). Wenn möglich als Bugdetversion, manchmal aber auch zum Vollpreis am Releasetag (man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...). Und hier kommen wir wieder zum Thema Kopierschutz: wenn mein Geld schon knapp ist, lass ich Spiele, die irgendeinen erkennbaren Nachteil mit sich bringen könnten, erstmal liegen... zb. Spiele mit SecuROM.
Ausserdem wäre ich nicht so sicher, dass Gutverdiener nicht illegal runterladen, diese Spezies ist oft sehr geizig und dreht jeden Cent dreimal um und spart wo geht.
Meine Theorie ist ja, dass illegal Downloaden oder Kaufen eher eine Frage der persönlichen Haltung ist: also ob man den Wert "geistiges Eigentum" also das Copyright ernst nimmt oder nicht. Ich denke viele machen sich einfach keine Gedanken, weil sie null Bezug zu diesem Thema haben oder es ihnen schlicht egal ist.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich hab ja auch erwähnt das ich nur original spiele kaufen tue,,,,ich sehs aber auch in meinem umfeld die die richtig arbeiten und einigermaßen verdienen,die kaufen sich die games auch,,klar ziehn die auch ab und zu was,,aber eher musik etc,,,aber die die nix haben,weder geld noch arbeit,,,die ziehn alles,da sie sich sonst nix leisten könnten,,,was wie gesagt meiner meinung nach mit der euroumstellung zu tun hat,,früher hab ich mir im mon 3 games leisten können,,,jetzt überleg ich mir ob ich mir überhaupt eins hole


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 18:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist noch kein Beweis für einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang.
Dafür ob ein Spiel sich gut verkauft oder nicht kann es viele Ursachen geben. zb. kann der mäßige Absatz von Crysis am Kopierschutz liegen. KANN, aber MUSS nicht: Vielleicht hatten einfach zu viele Leute Angst, dass Crysis auf ihrem System als Diashow abläuft, selbst in aktuellen Benchmarktests mit neuesten Grafikkarten hat Crysis die geringsten Frameraten von allen Referenzspielen - das kann also auch die Ursache sein.  Vielleicht haben sich viele die Demo geladen und keine ordentliche Framerate hinbekommen. Ist schon seltsam, dass für Warhead diesmal KEINE Demo vor dem Release kam, wie bei Crysis. Könnte es dafür evtl. taktische Gründe geben?
Wie willst du jetzt eindeutig beweisen, was nun wirklich der ausschlaggebende Grund war, um damit einen Kopierschutz wie SecuROM zu rechtfertigen?

Wie dem auch sei, wir werden ja sehen - ob sich EA mit  SecuROM durchsetzt und die Verkäufe jetzt in astronomische Höhen steigen.


----------



## crackajack (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:17 schrieb:
			
		

> was wie gesagt meiner meinung nach mit der euroumstellung zu tun hat,,früher hab ich mir im mon 3 games leisten können,,,jetzt überleg ich mir ob ich mir überhaupt eins hole


Spiele waren früher teurer. Wurde schon x-mal in diversen Threads gezeigt.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> arbeitest du zufällig für EA???


Jep. Ich arbeite dort in der Propagandabteilung für Kopierschutzmechanismen 
Kurz: PfK


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				crackajack am 23.09.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





es geht nich darum das spiele früher teurer warn,,früher hatt ich bei gleichem job,auch doppelt so viel gehalt,,und da hatt ne tafel schokolade nich 90ct gekostet sondern 99pfennig


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				crackajack am 23.09.2008 21:27 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber dafür war die Kaufkraft dank der DM damals viel stärker. Mittlerweile hat der Euro und die immer schlechter werdende wirtschaftliche Situation dazu beigetragen dass originale Games, Filme und Musik mit ihren Preisen von bis zu 50€ zu einem Luxusgut geworden sind, den sich immer weniger Leute leisten können.

Verhältmäßig waren Spiele also damals gefühlt und kaufkraftmäßig günstiger als heute.


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich versuchte ja schon Früher verständlich zu machen, dass die Sache nicht so Einseitig zu betrachten ist. Jeder der sich schon einmal mit Rechtswissenschaften auseinandergesetzt hat dürfte eigendlich wissen, dass es eigendlich immer 2 Streitparteien gibt. Soviel zu den "Fakten". Im oben genannten Fall ging es um einen Käufer, der sein Produkt aufgrund von Fehlern seitens des Herstellers nicht nutzen konnte. Nun hätte er vor Gericht ziehn können, aber wer will das schon bei einem Streitwert von 45 Euro? Und ist es solchen Ärger wert? Wohl kaum. Welches Gesetz sieht den bitte vor, dass der Spielehersteller seinen Leistungen nicht nachkommen muss? ich verstehe nicht so ganz wieso hier so einseitig argumentiert wird, was ist denn daran nicht zu verstehen????+?


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du wirst lachen,,aber das glaub ich dir glatt!


----------



## Calyptratus (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! genau das dachte ich mir schon !!!


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Calyptratus am 23.09.2008 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, das ist noch kein Beweis für einen ursächlichen Zusammenhang.
> Dafür ob ein Spiel sich gut verkauft oder nicht kann es viele Ursachen geben. zb. kann der mäßige Absatz von Crysis am Kopierschutz liegen. KANN, aber MUSS nicht: Vielleicht hatten einfach zu viele Leute Angst, dass Crysis auf ihrem System als Diashow abläuft, selbst in aktuellen Benchmarktests mit neuesten Grafikkarten hat Crysis die geringsten Frameraten von allen Referenzspielen - das kann also auch die Ursache sein.  Vielleicht haben sich viele die Demo geladen und keine ordentliche Framerate hinbekommen. Ist schon seltsam, dass für Warhead diesmal KEINE Demo vor dem Release kam, wie bei Crysis. Könnte es dafür evtl. taktische Gründe geben?
> Wie willst du jetzt eindeutig beweisen, was nun wirklich der ausschlaggebende Grund war, um damit einen Kopierschutz wie SecuROM zu rechtfertigen?
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, wir werden ja sehen - ob sich EA mit  SecuROM durchsetzt und die Verkäufe jetzt in astronomische Höhen steigen.



Schön wie du jetzt das Spiel Crysis aufführst. Ich jedoch bezog mich auf die News, genauer gesagt auf den Absatz mit Starcraft und Anno.  Anhand des Beispiels kann man sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass die Hersteller mit allen Mitteln versuchen, ihre Werke vor dem illegalen Gebrauch zu schützen. 

MfG


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




genau so siehts aus,es wird immer alles auf dem rücken der erlichen käufer abgewälzt,und die die die dafür verantwortlich sind werden nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen....wenn ich mir ein neues auto kaufe geht das auch,,und wenn nich dann gehts zurück,punkt,,,und da wird mir nich gesagt das das an meiner handhabung oder fahrweise liegt,,,,,ich warte schon darauf das die ersten aktivierungsserver dicht machen und die ersten sammelklagen eingehn wegen nicht möglicher  nutzung meines bezahlten progukts


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Celica26 am 23.09.2008 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dafür war die Kaufkraft dank der DM damals viel stärker. Mittlerweile hat der Euro und die immer schlechter werdende wirtschaftliche Situation dazu beigetragen dass originale Games, Filme und Musik mit ihren Preisen von bis zu 50€ zu einem Luxusgut geworden sind, den sich immer weniger Leute leisten können.



Diese Produkte waren aber auch schon damals Luxusgüter, da sie per Definition nicht lebensnotwändig sind. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet^^ *seufz*

MfG


----------



## scalelll (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				AurionKratos am 23.09.2008 21:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Diablo II
> Diablo II LOD
> Warcraft III
> Warcraft III Frozen Throne
> ...



Diablo II LOD => Keine Ahnung
Warcraft III => Kanste abziehen, wurde zig Jahre nach Rel. später rausgepatched
Warcraft III Frozen Throne => dito
World of Warcraft => Das Game hat nen Account als Kopierschutz
Guild Wars => dito


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Celica26 am 23.09.2008 21:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mir kommt es langsam so vor als willst du garnich verstehn,,,,,man konnte sich definitiv mehr leisten,,luxus hin oder her


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> genau so siehts aus,es wird immer alles auf dem rücken der erlichen käufer abgewälzt,und die die die dafür verantwortlich sind werden nicht zur rechenschaft gezogen....


Aber so ist es nun einmal, siehe aktuelle Spielekillerdebatte. Nur weil da jemand durchgedreht ist, müssen jetzt alle anderen Computerspieler mit den härteren Maßnahmen zurechtkommen. Warum also den Herstellern die Schuld geben, wenn doch einer der Hauptursachen für solche Kopierschutzmechanismen das Raubkopieren ist?

MfG


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wilst du wissen ob du mit dem Geschriebenen richtig liegst oder willst du lieber im Glauben bleiben, Recht zu haben? Ist deine Entscheidung aber sag mir bitte bescheid, dass ich die folgenden Post darauf abstimmen kann.   
Wenn du nun einmal schreibst das sie heute Luxusgüter sind und damals nicht, dann ist das eben eine falsche Aussage.

MfG


----------



## Celica26 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Argument, daß Spiele heute billiger wären ist einfach völlig falsch da man immer alles relativ zum ganzen sehen muss.

Wenn die wirtschaftliche Situation schlechter wird, steigen auch automatisch Dinge wie Raubkopiererei. Die Menschen versuchen halt zu sparen wo sie können. Und auch wenn diese Art zu "sparen" nun wirklich nicht die feine Art ist, werde ich solche Menschen nicht an den Pranger stellen und ganz sicher nicht als Verbrecher bezeichnen.


----------



## stawacz79 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

  ich rede davon das es nicht rechtens ist,,nicht funktionstüchtige spiele auf den markt zu werfen,,und danach zu sagen wir wissen von nix wir sind nicht zuständig,,,das hat nix mit dem KS zu tun,eher mit dem support und der verpflichtung der publisher seinen kunden gegenüber(siehe fall mercenaries 2)


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich rede davon das es nicht rechtens ist,,nicht funktionstüchtige spiele auf den markt zu werfen,,und danach zu sagen wir wissen von nix wir sind nicht zuständig,,,das hat nix mit dem KS zu tun,eher mit dem support und der verpflichtung der publisher seinen kunden gegenüber(siehe fall mercenaries 2)



Entschuldige bitte. Ich dachte wir reden hier über Kopierschutz und dessen Geschichte.

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

spiele waren früher nur zu bestimmten zeiten teurer, nämlich als sie nicht kopierbar waren..

das war 1993-1995 so, danach fielen die preise wieder

momentan sind ie vorallem bei konsolen wieder massiv! am steigen, ratet mal wer vorreiter ist, tipp die firma benutzt Securom und hat die buchstaben A und E im namen..

ihr könnt gerne das Spiel "Mag!!" als referenz nehmen, die EVK preise dadrin stimmen


----------



## ichmusssagen (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 23.09.2008 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigendlich wurde ja in der bisherigen Diskussion schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass sich die neuen Onlineaktivierungen in erster Linie für Käufer negativ auswirken, und nicht für die Raubkopierer, also wem sollte man sonst die schuld geben, wenn nicht den Herstellern.
1. Wenn es keine Raubkopierer gäbe, bräuchte man keinen Kopierschutz.
Am Kopierschutz an sich ist also der Raubkopierer schuld
2. Online-Aktivierung richtet sich gegen Weiterverkauf und Leihen von Spielen, nicht gegen Raubkopierer, die Cracken den Online-Schutz genauso wie den Herkömmlichen. An dieser Gängelung der Käufer ist der Hersteller schuld.

man sollte stets differenzieren, wenn es nötig ist, dann kann man platte Meinungen vermeiden.


----------



## DaStash (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 21:57 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Wenn es keine Raubkopierer gäbe, bräuchte man keinen Kopierschutz.
> Am Kopierschutz an sich ist also der Raubkopierer schuld


signed


> 2. Online-Aktivierung richtet sich gegen Weiterverkauf und Leihen von Spielen, nicht gegen Raubkopierer, die Cracken den Online-Schutz genauso wie den Herkömmlichen. An dieser Gängelung der Käufer ist der Hersteller schuld.


Differenziert gesehen, trifft das aber nur auf Singleplaerspiele zu. Und da gibts noch, zum Glück, nicht so viele, die das voraussetzen. Bei Onlinespielen jedoch funktioniert der Schutz prima, da du eben nur mit einer Originalversion spielen kannst.

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ähm wo lebt ihr? es gibt genug server wo man gecrackte spiele spielen kann und die sind so ziemlich voll

das ist ein mythos..

lustig war, ich hab mein StarCraft neu gekauft, was meldet mir battlenet "CD key vergeben"

bei blizzard gemeldet, die wollten ne quittung oder ähnliches per mail und schon konnte ich den Key benutzen, das war service


----------



## Karan (23. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.09.2008 22:21 schrieb:
			
		

> lustig war, ich hab mein StarCraft neu gekauft, was meldet mir battlenet "CD key vergeben"
> 
> bei blizzard gemeldet, die wollten ne quittung oder ähnliches per mail und schon konnte ich den Key benutzen, das war service



So solls auch sein und von Blizzard ist man imo auch nichts anderes gewohnt


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> genau, "friss oder stirb", das gesetz steht über allem, vor allem über gesundem menschenverstand.



Beschwere dich bei Computec, es gibt gewisse regeln für dieses Forum, diese gehört dazu, wer damit nicht klarkommt weiß sicherlich was er zu tun hat.


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt sag mir doch mal bitte wie du dich verhalten würdest,,das würd mich jetzt mal interessieren,,,wenn niemand antwortet,,,die hotline scheinbar garnicht aktiv ist,,((da war sogar außerhalb der öffnungszeiten besetzt sehr lustig  )und sich niemand auch nur annähernd verantwortlich fühlt,,,da fühlt man sich richtig gut als erlicher kunde ,,und fängt an gewisse dinge langsam anders zu sehn,,,,,



Darum geht es aber nicht, über illegale Dinnge wird hier nunmal nicht gesprochen, ob die nun verständlich sind oder nicht.
Eine Regel, die dir vielleicht zu radikal vorkommen mag, aufgrund der Vergangenheit im Bezug auf Raubkopien etc, aber sicherlich gerechtfertigt ist.
Also wäre es nett, wenn wir uns alle daran halten, unabhängig davon, ob wir das anders sehen, oder nicht


----------



## ichmusssagen (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 24.09.2008 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 20:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Der Nutzer verpflichtet sich zu einer rechtmäßigen Benutzung der Dienste der Websites der COMPUTEC MEDIA AG.
3.2   	Er versichert, im Rahmen der Benutzung keine strafrechtlich relevanten Inhalte zu verbreiten sowie gegen sonstige Rechte Dritter (insbesondere gewerbliche Schutzrechte, das Wettbewerbsrecht und das allgemeine Persönlichkeitsrecht) zu verstoßen.
Vor allem ist die Verbreitung von jugendgefährdenden, kinderpornografischen, extremistischen und rassistischen Inhalten untersagt.
3.3   	Zudem sind Forenbeiträge, Organizermails oder Äußerungen im Chat, die nicht auf den privaten, individuellen Meinungsaustausch gerichtet sind, wie z.B. kommerzielle Werbung für eigene Zwecke oder für Dritte, gebührenpflichtige Service-Telefonnummern, Junk-Mails, Spam, Kettenbriefe und Schneeballsystem-Mails, untersagt."

Also ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, wo eine Äußerung von Privatmeinungen zu diesem Thema verboten wird. Das war der Teil den ich gefunden habe. Hier hat keiner illegale Inhalte verbreitet, für Straftaten geworben oder sonstiges. Es gab weder einen Verstoß gegen  gewerbliche Schutzrechte, noch einen aufruf hierzu, sondern lediglich eine von dritter Seite losgetretene Diskussion um eine gesellschaftliche Bagatellisierung, wofür es für und wieder Redner gab.
Der Fall den du als illegal bezeichnetest, dürfte ungefähr hierrauf zutreffen, da die Person das Produkt gekauft hatte:

"Hier zitiere ich mal die Chip (09/2004):
"PC-Spiele kennt das Gesetz gar nicht, sie gelten als Software. Deren Kopierschutz für eine Sicherheitskopie zu knacken ist erlaubt - vorausgesetzt, Sie sind der Eigentümer des Originals. Die Kopie düfen sie getrennt vom Original nicht weitergeben. Problematisch sind Spiele mit urheberrechtlich geschützten Musik- oder Filmstücken. Ob Sie auch diese kopieren dürfen, ist selbst unter Juristen strittig. Das Kopieren von Spielen ist also erlaubt, aber anderen sagen, wie es geht, darf man nicht."" Quelle:http://forum.chip.de/brennen-authoring/kopieren-legal-illegal-578195.html.

Bisher dachte ich immer das wäre der aktuelle Gesetztestand, wenn der sich geändert hat bitte ich um Aufklärung.

Und deine Posts waren kaum als Mahnungen aufgrund von Forenregeln zu deuten, sondern als Meinungen, die recht patzig klangen.
Wenn man sich über einen Artikel über Kopierschutz unterhält ist das Thema wohl kaum zu vermeiden. Abgesehen wäre es eine Frechheit Diskussionen über Gesetzesinhalte zu verbieten, solange sie sich im Rahmen hält. Wer von seiten einer Zeitung oder welcher Mediengesellschaft auch immer eine solche Zensur fordert untergräbt Presse und Meinungsfreiheit! Was du übrigents versuchst... 
Illegale Inhalte zu posten bedeutet, dass man jemanden anleitet, wie er Straftaten begehen kann, ich kann in diesen Diskussionsbeiträgen keinerlei Inhalte in diese Richtung finden.


----------



## DaStash (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 24.09.2008 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> "PC-Spiele kennt das Gesetz gar nicht, sie gelten als Software. Deren Kopierschutz für eine Sicherheitskopie zu knacken ist erlaubt - vorausgesetzt, Sie sind der Eigentümer des Originals. Die Kopie düfen sie getrennt vom Original nicht weitergeben.


Was du da schreibst kann eigentlich nicht stimmen. Kannst du bitte mal die Quelle verlinken?
Seit 2003 wird nämlich das umgehen eines Kopierschutzes bei "Software" uhrheberechtlich untersagt. Auch nicht zur Erstellung einer Sicherungskopie ist das erlaubt. Die darfst du legal nur noch dann machen, wenn´du ein Spiel ohne Kopierschutz hast oder wenn du eine Einverständniserklärung seitens des Rechteinhabers hast.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopierschutz



> Wer von seiten einer Zeitung oder welcher Mediengesellschaft auch immer eine solche Zensur fordert untergräbt Presse und Meinungsfreiheit! Was du übrigents versuchst...


Naja. Meinungsfreiheit wird hier definitiv nicht untersagt. Im laufe des Threads sind hier zu genüge eindeutige Statements bezüglich des Umgehens eines Kopierschutzes, mit Hilfe von Cracks etc. gefallen. Das waren keine Meinungen mehr, wie vielleicht bei Dir, sondern ganz klare Ansagen. Und dies ist nun einmal hier nicht erlaubt und deshalb musste boesor den Verlauf der Diskussion  dahingehend einschränken. Nimm es einfach nicht persönlich.

MfG


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 24.09.2008 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, wo eine Äußerung von Privatmeinungen zu diesem Thema verboten wird.



Nettiquette:
Pornographische Inhalte, rassistisches Gedankengut, Volksverhetzung, Aufruf zu gesetzwidrigen Handlungen (insbesondere zu Verstößen gegen das Urheberrechtsgesetz) und beleidigende Aussagen sind in unserer Gemeinschaft äußerst unerwünscht und führen gegebenenfalls zum Ausschluss aus der Community

Ja, jetzt könnte man sicherlich wieder trefflich diskutieren ob das  jetzt ein Aufruf zum Nutzen von Cracks bei Nicht funktionieren des Originals war oder nicht, aber da kein bedarf an ständigen Diskussionen darüber oder Grauzonen etc. besteht wird das hier einfach mal so restriktiv gehandhabt.
ich hoffe das Thema ist damit durch!


----------



## crackajack (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 24.09.2008 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Grauzonen


gutes Stichwort:


			
				Markus_Wollny am 29.11.2004 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir möchten hier jedoch keine Plattform für solche juristische Seiltänzerei ohne Netz und doppelten Boden bieten


----------



## stawacz79 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ich dachte eigendlich immer das in deutschland meinungsfreiheit herscht,,wen hier alle die gleiche meinung zu dem thema hätten,bräuchten wir uns garnicht darüber zu unterhalten,,,also hätte ich deiner meinung nach auf meinem nichtfunktionstüchtigen und vollbezahlten game sitzen bleiben sollen,und mir sagen sollen,naja hab ich halt pech gehabt,vieleicht funktioniert ja das nächste,,,ich hab es auch satt das man hier nich seine erliche meinung sagen darf,,ich bin absolut der meinung das,mindestens 70 prozent aller user hier egal in welcher form und menge,,musik games filme tools etc schon mal auf ihrem rechner gezogen haben,,,wenn alle die selbe meinung hier vertreten sollen,dann wers ja auch keine diskusion mehr


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 24.09.2008 13:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte eigendlich immer das in deutschland meinungsfreiheit herscht,,wen hier alle die gleiche meinung zu dem thema hätten,bräuchten wir uns garnicht darüber zu unterhalten,,,



Hihi, na klar haben wir in Deutschland Meinungsfreiheit, wenn auch nicht ganz so absolut wie du es dir vielleicht vorstellst. Hier sind wir aber nicht in Deutschland, sondern im "Computecland", hier hast du nur die Meinungsfreiheit, die dir der "Hausherr", also Computec, einräumt. Und von der Meinungsfreiheit ausgenommen sind Äußerungen über illegale Handlungen wie Raubkopien oder Nutzung von Cracks.



> also hätte ich deiner meinung nach auf meinem nichtfunktionstüchtigen und vollbezahlten game sitzen bleiben sollen,und mir sagen sollen,naja hab ich halt pech gehabt,vieleicht funktioniert ja das nächste,,,ich hab es auch satt das man hier nich seine erliche meinung sagen darf,,



Wäre ich fies könnte ich dir eine gewisse Lernresistenz bescheinigen, aber ich nenne dich mal hartnäckig. Daher nochmal: Was meine Meinung in diesem Fall ist ist völlig irrelevant.
Ich weise nur auf die Hausregeln hin und würde sie bei Bedarf mit Hilfe der Co´s auch durchsetzen. Und wenn du im RL die Meinung vertreten würdest, z.B. Günther Beckstein ist n dummes   würde dir das im Zweifelsfall ein Richter auch verbieten, selbst wenn er die gleiche Meinung hätte.


----------



## Raptor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Meiner Meinung nach hat stawacz79 hier nicht zum cracken aufgerufen. Er hat von seiner Situation berichtet und dass im als Ausweg nur noch ein Crack blieb. Er hat aber nicht andere dazu aufgeforder einen Crack zu benutzen. Er hat nicht gesagt "xxx benutze ein Crack oder leute benutzt Cracks". Somit ist es Haarspalterei ihm vorzuwerfen das er gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen hat, außerdem ist das ja eher die Aufgabe der Admins hier.


----------



## Burtchen (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Raptor am 24.09.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem ist das ja eher die Aufgabe der Admins hier.


Nein, Administration und Moderation sind getrennt.


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Raptor am 24.09.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach hat stawacz79 hier nicht zum cracken aufgerufen. Er hat von seiner Situation berichtet und dass im als Ausweg nur noch ein Crack blieb. Er hat aber nicht andere dazu aufgeforder einen Crack zu benutzen. Er hat nicht gesagt "xxx benutze ein Crack oder leute benutzt Cracks". Somit ist es Haarspalterei ihm vorzuwerfen das er gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen hat, außerdem ist das ja eher die Aufgabe der Admins hier.



Wenigstens brauche ich mich nur selbst zu zitieren, dann spare ich zeit:

"Ja, jetzt könnte man sicherlich wieder trefflich diskutieren ob das jetzt ein Aufruf zum Nutzen von Cracks bei Nicht funktionieren des Originals war oder nicht, aber da kein bedarf an ständigen Diskussionen darüber oder Grauzonen etc. besteht wird das hier einfach mal so restriktiv gehandhabt.
ich hoffe das Thema ist damit durch!"


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Raptor am 24.09.2008 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Somit ist es Haarspalterei ihm vorzuwerfen das er gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen hat, außerdem ist das ja eher die Aufgabe der Admins hier.



Neee, das ist Aufgabe der Moderatoren

Edith: Mist, diesmal war ich zu spät


----------



## stawacz79 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ich find auch lustig das hier scheinbar mit zweierlei maß gemessen wird,,ich werd hier fast verwarntweil ich erzähle das ich mir für meine gekaufte nicht funktionierende version ne starthilfe" besorgt hab,,und in dem DRM sacred2 thread neben an,,wird so unferfroren über cracks und spiele saugen gesprochen,,und da passiert nichts,,,schon seltsam


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 24.09.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ich find auch lustig das hier scheinbar mit zweierlei maß gemessen wird,,ich werd hier fast verwarntweil ich erzähle das ich mir für meine gekaufte nicht funktionierende version ne starthilfe" besorgt hab,,und in dem DRM sacred2 thread neben an,,wird so unferfroren über cracks und spiele saugen gesprochen,,und da passiert nichts,,,schon seltsam



Wir können nicht überall sein, aber sachdienliche Hinweise (  ) nimmt jeder CC oder CO (besser) unter seiner O-Mail entgegen.
Und nur damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, das gefällt uns bei dir nicht, bei anderen aber auch nicht.


----------



## Burtchen (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 24.09.2008 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 24.09.2008 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exakt. Darüber ist jetzt aber wirklich alles gesagt worden. Dementsprechend alles weitere bitte per O-Mail, wenn Handlungs- oder Kommunikationsbedarf ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

kommt da noch nen teil 2?

interessant wär wenn man dafür leute von EA kriegt, und welche von den machern von z.b. Sins of the Solar Empire und die mal über sinn und unsinn diskutieren lässt

darauf wird sich EA aber mit sicherheit nicht einlassen


----------



## stawacz79 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.09.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> kommt da noch nen teil 2?
> 
> interessant wär wenn man dafür leute von EA kriegt, und welche von den machern von z.b. Sins of the Solar Empire und die mal über sinn und unsinn diskutieren lässt
> 
> darauf wird sich EA aber mit sicherheit nicht einlassen




ich würd mich mitlerweile ganz gern mal von angesicht zu angesicht mit einem herren von EA unterhalten.....


----------



## Look (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich will euch ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber eine Kopierschutzdiskussion ohne den damit eng verbundenen Unterbereich Crack/Keks what ever, kann man auch gleich wieder vergessen - das Wasser ist nass, der Himmel ist blau, Eis ist kalt, für Spieler (das RRRR ist dabei von Bedeutung) gibt es Cracks.

Gerade wen es darum geht, was veraltete Techniken auf neuen Betriebssystemen so für Probleme bereiten können und das zur Abhilfe manchmal nur ein solcher herhält - von den mieseren Budgettiteln nicht anzufangen, die nicht hochgepatcht sind, es für diese Version auch keinen Patch gibt und somit nur der Keks bleibt, wen man auf dem letzten Patchlevel spielen will (den auch da gilt, der KS sperrt).

Und ihr wollt tatsächlich bei solch einer Thematik, das man nicht darüber redet und damit nun mal einher gehend auch Erfahrungen preis gibt?


----------



## Huskyboy (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

um es mal so auszudrücken, es gibt kein spiel was nicht spätestens 2 tage nach verkaufsstart gecrackt war..


----------



## stawacz79 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Look am 24.09.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will euch ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber eine Kopierschutzdiskussion ohne den damit eng verbundenen Unterbereich Crack/Keks what ever, kann man auch gleich wieder vergessen - das Wasser ist nass, der Himmel ist blau, Eis ist kalt, für Spieler (das RRRR ist dabei von Bedeutung) gibt es Cracks.
> 
> Gerade wen es darum geht, was veraltete Techniken auf neuen Betriebssystemen so für Probleme bereiten können und das zur Abhilfe manchmal nur ein solcher herhält - von den mieseren Budgettiteln nicht anzufangen, die nicht hochgepatcht sind, es für diese Version auch keinen Patch gibt und somit nur der Keks bleibt, wen man auf dem letzten Patchlevel spielen will (den auch da gilt, der KS sperrt).
> 
> Und ihr wollt tatsächlich bei solch einer Thematik, das man nicht darüber redet und damit nun mal einher gehend auch Erfahrungen preis gibt?




genau,,,das wollen DIE hier nich.........


----------



## Boesor (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.09.2008 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> um es mal so auszudrücken, es gibt kein spiel was nicht spätestens 2 tage nach verkaufsstart gecrackt war..



Hat es nicht bei Bioshock länger gedauert, sehr viel länger sogar


----------



## Huskyboy (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ähm wenn du 3-4 tage vor dem release als länger ansiehst bitte..


----------



## stawacz79 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.09.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm wenn du 3-4 tage vor dem release als länger ansiehst bitte..




,,ich glaub bei clear sky,hat es sogar 2 tage gedauert,,wow


----------



## Huskyboy (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

auch ClearSky war ein paar tage vor dem release im netz verfügbar.. nicht im P2P, aber auf FTPs, das dauert immer ein paar tage bis sich das entsprechend verbreitet das es im P2P landet

händler haben die spiele ja nunmal auch 1-5 tage früher und einige verkaufen die dann schon

oder es kommt direkt ausm presswerk


----------



## stawacz79 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.09.2008 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> auch ClearSky war ein paar tage vor dem release im netz verfügbar.. nicht im P2P, aber auf FTPs, das dauert immer ein paar tage bis sich das entsprechend verbreitet das es im P2P landet
> 
> händler haben die spiele ja nunmal auch 1-5 tage früher und einige verkaufen die dann schon
> 
> oder es kommt direkt ausm presswerk




ja wie gesagt ich bin ja ganz deiner meinung,,,,,,,


----------



## Huskyboy (24. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

gab sogar fälle da kommen die "illegalen versionen" direkt aus der firma selbst.. entlassener angestellter, miese laune, spiel released..

viele "verteiler" sitzen auch z.b. direkt in den vertrieben.. 

ich hab teilweise auch originalspiele bis zu 5 tage früher in der Hand als Spieler.. weil die halt früher geliefert werden, zusammen mit dem werbekrempel den eh keiner aufstellt


----------



## ichmusssagen (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 23.09.2008 00:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten ist es stark anzuzweifeln das die Spielebrange in letzter Zeit so stark "leidet".
> "Computerspiele werden immer beliebter. Lag der Umsatz im Rekordjahr 2007 bei 2,3 Milliarden Euro, so wird er in diesem Jahr voraussichtlich um 300 Millionen Euro auf 2,6 Milliarden Euro ansteigen" ist unter:
> http://www.rp-online.de/public/article/digitale/computer/604158/Rekordumsatz-erwartet.html zu lesen. Also bevor man vorm Untergang des geliebten PC-Spielens zittert also lieber Ruhe bewahren.
> Möglicherweise würden Spiele sich ja (noch) besser verkaufen, wenn man die Energie für neue Kopierschutzmaßnahmen in Qualität und Spielinhalte investieren würde.




Um mich selbst zu korrigieren dieser Link: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/wirtschaft/PC-Spiele-Spielemarkt;art271,2359061

Laut Studie werden 1,5 Milliarden Dollar pro Jahr in Europa mit Komputerspielen umgesetzt, bei Konsoletiteln sind es 5,3 Milliarden.
Hierbei sollen PC-Spiele gleichbleibend bleiben, und Konsoletitel im Umsatz steigen..

Jaja, Konsolespieler scheinen ein konsumfreudiges Volk zu sein. Mich persönlich reizen Konsoletitel ja kaum, die nach meiner erfahrung zu großen Teilen zu Ihaltslosigkeit und Arcadelastigkeit tendieren. Eigendlich ein Skandal, das Firmen wie BioWare da eingestiegen sind und nun ihre Spielinhalte verflachen um es der breiten Masse recht zu machen. Aber die gehörn ja nun eh zu EA. Einem wird schon einiges an Opportunismus abverlangt wenn man das Hobby PC-spiele nicht aufgeben will.


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 25.09.2008 06:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigendlich ein Skandal, das Firmen wie BioWare da eingestiegen sind und nun ihre Spielinhalte verflachen um es der breiten Masse recht zu machen.


Welch eine Skandal, dass sich ein Unternehmen, gewinnbringend, auf dem Spiele-Markt positioniert.   

MfG


----------



## Pope (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



> ...Ich persönlich finde solch eine Einstellung völlig ok und warscheinlich sogar der Problematik angemessen. Nur befürchte ich das viele nicht so heiß essen wie sie kochen^^
> Das schlimme ist ,mMn., das ein Gros der "Boykottierenden" diese Problematik nur als Vorwand nehmen wird(gehäufte Aussagen in diversen Threads zu dem Thema), um sich das Spiel in kostenloser und gecrackter Form runterzuladen.MfG



Viel schlimmer finde ich, das ehrliche Käufer möglicherweise zu Raubkopierern werden, da sie die Kopierschutzmechnismen ablehnen und sich die Spiele "kopierschutzbefreit" von irgendwelchen Servern ziehen.


----------



## ichmusssagen (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 25.09.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 25.09.2008 06:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



leute mit einem gewissen anspruch an sich selbst sollten es sich zumindest überlegen.....
für leute die profitmaximierung als lebensziel betrachten natürlich nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar eine kritikische haltung demgegenüber. 
wer als künstler (also auch spieledesigner) qualität vermindert um den absatz zu steigern verrät nicht nur die kunst, sondern auch sich selbst -- "aber der markt rechtfertigt schließlich alles, wozu daran also kritik üben, was sich gut verkauft muss ja gut sein"


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Pope am 25.09.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel schlimmer finde ich, das ehrliche Käufer möglicherweise zu Raubkopierern werden, da sie die Kopierschutzmechnismen ablehnen und sich die Spiele "kopierschutzbefreit" von irgendwelchen Servern ziehen.



Das Wiederspricht sich. Ehrliche  "Käufer"  werden wohl kaum Raubkopieren. 

MfG


----------



## DaStash (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 25.09.2008 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> leute mit einem gewissen anspruch an sich selbst sollten es sich zumindest überlegen.....
> für leute die profitmaximierung als lebensziel betrachten natürlich nicht unbedingt nachvollziehbar eine kritikische haltung demgegenüber.
> wer als künstler (also auch spieledesigner) qualität vermindert um den absatz zu steigern verrät nicht nur die kunst, sondern auch sich selbst --



Da hast du wohl Recht. Aber bezugnehmend deines Kommentars bezüglich Bioware, kann ich dem nur bedingt beipflichten. Heut zu Tage ist ja nicht nur das Gewinnmaximieren eine Maxime von Unternehmen, sondern auch das Überleben auf dem hart umkämpften Markt. Von daher sollte man bei einer solchen Betrachtung immer die zwei Punkte vor Augen halten und nicht nur den reißerischsten.



> "aber der markt rechtfertigt schließlich alles, wozu daran also kritik üben, was sich gut verkauft muss ja gut sein"


Der Markt von dem du sprichst, sind aber WIR, die Spieler. Uns wird nicht diktiert was wir kaufen sollen, sondern wir entscheiden das indirekt durch unser Kaufverhalten. Wenn also scheinbar zur Zeit  viel Bedarf an Casualgames, mit wenig Inhalt, kurzer Spielzeit aber dafür guter Grafik besteht, so ist das nicht etwa ein Produkt der "bösen" Publisher oder Entwickler, sondern von UNS, den Spielern. 

MfG


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

oh dann ist Spore ja kein casual game, das sieht nämlich auch noch scheisse aus

und wieviele meiner kunden mir sagen das sie EA kram nurnoch runterladen, das geht schon in den 30 leute bereich.. und das schlimme ist, ich kann sie auch noch verstehen

würd ich den kram nicht hier einfach auf dem firmenrechner installieren können und das gebrauche spiel an den vertrieb (der das einfach an EA zurückgibt) zurückgeben, ich wüsste auch was ich machen würde

ich muss den krempel ja spielen, muss ja wissen was ich verkaufe..


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> und wieviele meiner kunden mir sagen das sie EA kram nurnoch runterladen, das geht schon in den 30 leute bereich.. und das schlimme ist, ich kann sie auch noch verstehen



Das finde ich auch schlimm.
Bzgl. Wiederverkauf, inwiefern ist der eigentlich unmöglich?
Ist das mehr ne theoretische Unmöglichkeit, oder schon eine praktische? Bzw. kommt uns das nur unverkäuflich vor?


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ganz einfach

ich kann einem securom spiel mit installationsbeschränkung nicht ansehen ob es richtig deinstalliert wurde, sprich im falle Spore nicht einfach 3x installiert wurde und dann verkauft wird

was meinst du was der nächste kunde mit mir macht in dem fall?, der knallt mir das ding auf die theke, will sein geld wieder und kommt nicht wieder

genau das scheint EA nämlich verhindern zu wollen, gebrauchthandel und verleihhandel.. das die damit illegale kopien nicht verhindern wissen die unter garantie


----------



## Raptor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 25.09.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß ist die Aktivierung, bzw. weiter Aktivierungen die über die begrenzte Aktivierungsanzahl hinaus geht, an den ersten Käufer geknüpft. Das heißt das ein Spieler der sich ein Spiel mit dem Kopierschutz kauft nicht weiß, ob er es überhaupt noch aktivieren kann. Wenn er keinen Crack verwenden will kauft er die Katze im Sack. Niemand kann dem Käufer dann versichern, dass er das Spiel noch spielen kann. Dies ist eine Hürde die von einem weiterverkauf abschreckt. Als Käufer von einem gebrauchten Spiel mit so einem Kopierschutz kann man sich dann nur sicher sein das es auch läuft, wenn man einen Crack verwendet.


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ganz einfach
> 
> ich kann einem securom spiel mit installationsbeschränkung nicht ansehen ob es richtig deinstalliert wurde, sprich im falle Spore nicht einfach 3x installiert wurde und dann verkauft wird



D.H. von einer vertrauenswürdigen Quelle könnte ich es doch kaufen


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

rein rechtlich dürfte ich den Crack sogar dabei packen, nur benutzen darf ihn der Kunde nicht

laut unserem Anwalt jedenfalls

aber das kannste auch nicht tun, bekommt nämlich eine große firma das mit haste ne hausdurchsuchung am hals, oder schlimmeres..

folglich, kein ankauf von Securom spielen, wenns nach mir ginge auch kein verkauf, aber dann rennen deine kunden zum MediaMarkt..

ja könntest du, aber der meiste gebrauchthandel findet übr ebay und an/verkauf läden statt und nicht privat unter bekannten denen man die dose an den kopf werfen kann.. und diesen gebrauchthandel will EA unterbinden..


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ja könntest du, aber der meiste gebrauchthandel findet übr ebay und an/verkauf läden statt und nicht privat unter bekannten denen man die dose an den kopf werfen kann.. und diesen gebrauchthandel will EA unterbinden..



Ja gut, ich persönlich denke mal ob mit oder ohne Securom ist ein handel über E-Bay immer ein Risiko, aber sonst haste natürlich recht


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

jeder handel ist ein risiko, aber er hält sich bei ebay relativ im grenzen

bei securom spielen fällt man da aber deutlich schneller auf die nase, und das will Ea ja anscheinend, vom verleihgeschäft ganz zu schweigen

und jetzt rate mal warum es demnächst sicher keine Demos mehr von EA spielen gibt,,


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt rate mal warum es demnächst sicher keine Demos mehr von EA spielen gibt,,



da würden mir mehrere Gründe einfallen, aber bestimmt nicht der vielzitierte "Der Kunde soll die Katze im Sack kaufen"


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

doch genau das ist er..

die wenigsten lesen sich nämlich testberichte vorher durch, denn oftmals liegt der erstverkaufstag früher als das erscheinen des heftes, gibt es dann vorher auch keine demo, UND kein verleih ..

dazu kommt, deutsche "Fachzeitschriften" werten oftmals viel viel zu hoch, wenn ich da schon an 94% für Crysis wieder denke was gerade mal nen durchschnittsspiel ist, ich hab immer das gefühl mal will sich mit den firmen nicht auf kriegsfuß stellen weil nachher die konkurenz mehr exklusivmaterial bekommt als man selbst

sprich gibts keine möglichkeit mal was selbst anzutesten anhand einer Demo oder Verleihversion wird oft zur katze im sack gegriffen

als beispiel kann hier das total verbuggte Gothic 3 herhalten, wo  erst die textberichte die darauf hinwiesen (und immer noch mit guten wertungen um sich schmissen) das es verbuggt³ ist, dummerweise erschienen die testberichte erst nach release..

ich weiss garnicht mehr wieviele verärgerte kunden ich da hatte aber es waren ne menge, quasi jeder der es gekauft hatte!...


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Tut mir leid, aber das überzeugt mich nicht, die Begründungen sind doch arg schwammig und beliebig (Zeitschriften testen zu hoch, kaum meiner liest vorher Tests) 

Wer willens ist kann sich auch ohne Demo einen guten Eindruck holen und wenn ich mal an die Demo zu Empire at war denke (und an die Reaktionen darauf) kann eine Demo auch mal mehr kaputt machen als nutzen.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

der beste eindruck entsteht nunmal durch das selbst anspielen, auf Gameplayvideos oder testberichte kann man da wenig geben

EA gehts ja unter anderem auch daraum das verleihgeschäft zu zerstören weil die meisten "ausleiher" das spiel dann zwar spielen aber entweder erkennen das es absoluter müll ist, oder es in 5 stunden durch ist und der wiederspielwert bei 0 ist, die wenigstens kaufen es dann zum vollpreis

gut für mich, denn die videotheken verkaufen das dann günstig

und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "aber am verleih gehen die spielefirmen kaputt" Videotheken gibts seit den frühen 80ern und es werden immer noch filme gedreht..!


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit "aber am verleih gehen die spielefirmen kaputt" Videotheken gibts seit den frühen 80ern und es werden immer noch filme gedreht..!



Das mit den Äpfeln und Birnen ist dir aber ein Begriff?


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ich seh zwischen verleihDVDs der filmindustrie und zwischen PC Spielen der Spieleindustrie keinen unterschied.. nicht mehr..


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ich seh zwischen verleihDVDs der filmindustrie und zwischen PC Spielen der Spieleindustrie keinen unterschied.. nicht mehr..



Ich sehe da einige Unetrschiede:
1. Den Preis: Offiziell zum Verleih freigegebene DVD´s sind verdammt teuer, bei Spielen hingegen werden diese Lizenzbestimmungen häufig umgangen (Kauf auf Probe, kein verleih)
2. Obwohl das Kino natürlich unter den immer schneller in den verleih kommenden DVD´s leidet hat es noch Vorteile, z.B. den früheren Termin, oder auch das durch Kinoleinwand und Sound andere Erlebnis.

Ich gehe zwar auch nicht davon aus, dass das nicht genehmigte Verleihen von PC Spielen die Industrie zerstört, aber wenn dagegegen vorgegangen wird kann es zumindest mir nur Recht sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

tja, es hindert hersteller keinen dran auch verleihversionen anzubieten, sowas gabe es defintiv mal kurze zeit, ich hab zumindestens 1 spiel wo ich eine verleihversion von habe.. steht hinten drauf wie auf den videotheken DVDs..


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, es hindert hersteller keinen dran auch verleihversionen anzubieten, sowas gabe es defintiv mal kurze zeit, ich hab zumindestens 1 spiel wo ich eine verleihversion von habe.. steht hinten drauf wie auf den videotheken DVDs..



Nur wenn es keine Vidoethek in ihr Sortiment aufnimmt, weil kauf auf Probe sehr viel mehr gewinn verspricht?


----------



## Huskyboy (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

die videotheken wissen das sie sich in einer absoluten grauzone befinden, was meinste warum das wohl so getrickst wird, da braucht nur ein urteil von so einen blödelrichter zu kommen und die sehen ganz alt aus..

würden hersteller richtige verleihversionen anbieten hätte man das ganze nicht, und die würden auch nicht ein spiel weniger verkaufen


----------



## ichmusssagen (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 25.09.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche mehreren gründe fallen dir den ein?
also mir fällt auch nur die "katze im sack ein"


----------



## ichmusssagen (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

und ohne das es persönlich gemeint ist, was findest du eigendlich an ea so toll?
irgendwie glaube ich bemerkt zu haben, dass du ea nicht nur in diesem forum, egal worums geht händeringend verteidigst.
vielleicht war das aber auch jemand anderes aus dieser diskussionsrunde, dann fühl dich bitte nicht zu unrecht angesprochen.


----------



## Boesor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 25.09.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> und ohne das es persönlich gemeint ist, was findest du eigendlich an ea so toll?
> irgendwie glaube ich bemerkt zu haben, dass du ea nicht nur in diesem forum, egal worums geht händeringend verteidigst.
> vielleicht war das aber auch jemand anderes aus dieser diskussionsrunde, dann fühl dich bitte nicht zu unrecht angesprochen.



Nee, damit meinst du wohl mich, allerdings versuche ich die Dinge immer möglichst sachlich zu betrachten, was in einem Forum wie diesem natürlich zwangsweise so aussehen muss, als würde ich EA verteidigen......was übrigens einiges über das Forum aussagt.


----------



## Look (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Nein eigentlich nicht, da es sich nicht auf dieses Forum beschränkt, sondern auch in weit aus technischeren Foren zu finden ist, ergo sagt es nicht viel über das Forum aus, oder über die Mitgliedern, sondern über das Unternehmen (und dessen Ruf, welchen man sich hart erarbeiten muss, um ihn aufrecht zu erhalten)...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Was mir dazu noch einfällt, ist, dass es auch immer weniger Anspielmöglichkeiten von Spielen gibt. Erschienen früher zu fast allen Spielen Demos schon vor dem Erscheinungsdatum, gibt es heute ja bei vielen Spielen erst gar keine Demos mehr. D.h. der Spieler hat gar keine Möglichkeit mehr, vorher zu testen, ob ihm das Spiel überhaupt gefällt oder wie es auf seinem System läuft, sondern muss immer mehr die Katze im Sack kaufen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (25. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 25.09.2008 23:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mir dazu noch einfällt, ist, dass es auch immer weniger Anspielmöglichkeiten von Spielen gibt. Erschienen früher zu fast allen Spielen Demos schon vor dem Erscheinungsdatum, gibt es heute ja bei vielen Spielen erst gar keine Demos mehr. D.h. der Spieler hat gar keine Möglichkeit mehr, vorher zu testen, ob ihm das Spiel überhaupt gefällt oder wie es auf seinem System läuft, sondern muss immer mehr die Katze im Sack kaufen.


Natürlich. Warum sollten die Entwickler/Publisher den zusätzlichen Aufwand für eine Demoversion und den gegebenenfalls damit verbundenen Imageverlust (wenn das Spiel einfach nur grottig ist) auf sich nehmen, wenn dadurch kein Verkaufsmehrwert entsteht (oder sogar das Gegenteil eintritt)?

In Kombination mit diesen "tollen" DRM Geschichten welche den Weiter-/Wiederverkauf des Spiels de facto unmöglich machen, ist das praktisch eine "Win-Win Situation" für den Publisher. Die Käufer haben vor Release so gut wie keine Möglichkeit festzustellen ob das Spiel überhaupt was taugt, und danach sitzen sie drauf fest.


----------



## Burtchen (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Look am 25.09.2008 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein eigentlich nicht, da es sich nicht auf dieses Forum beschränkt, sondern auch in weit aus technischeren Foren zu finden ist, ergo sagt es nicht viel über das Forum aus, oder über die Mitgliedern, sondern über das Unternehmen (und dessen Ruf, welchen man sich hart erarbeiten muss, um ihn aufrecht zu erhalten)...


Um einen schlechten Ruf aufrecht zu erhalten, muss man nichts mehr tun, sobald er in ein festes Vorurteil gewachsen ist - wie bei EA ja schon längst geschehen. EA könnte Vollpreisspiele auch für 10 Euro anbieten, trotzdem würden Leute einen Weg finden (wollen), dass als bösen Plan darzustellen.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

dagegen hätte selbst ich nichts, und so würde EA auch die illegale kopiererei auf beinah 0 drücken, allerdings muss da schon ein gedrucktes handbuch bei liegen   

wie wärs wenn mal wer rausfindet was so ein Kopierschutz kostet, darüber wird sich nämlich komplett ausgeschwiegen, von seiten der publisher und den produzenden dieser "Spielschütze"...


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 26.09.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 25.09.2008 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und hinter jedem festen Vorurteil steckt mindestens immer ein bisschen Wahrheit   

Ich kenn EA ja noch von den Anfangszeiten, da haben sie auf dem PC wirklich gute und innovative Spiele rausgebracht und waren auch noch ganz anders zu ihren Spielern. Seit dem sie aber zu so einem riesigen Unternehmen wurden, hab ich einfach das Gefühl, dass sie am durchdrehen sind. Irgendwie sind sie seit dem unheimlich überheblich und kundenunfreundlich geworden.
Das fängt schon damit an das EA Spiele meistens am teuersten sind und selbst manchmal nach 2 Jahren noch den Vollpreis kosten. Zusätzlich ist ein Support quasi nicht vorhanden, nach dem Motto "Wir haben eure 45 Euro und dann ist uns alles wurscht!" Oder Probleme bei Spielen werden nicht gelöst. Siehe C & C 3 Addon. Bei vielen Spielern ist es so, dass jedes 3. Spiel entweder asynchron abläuft oder komplett abbricht. Erst nach Monaten kam ein Patch der trotzdem nichts half, seit dem nichts mehr. Und jetzt wollen sie auch mit DRM noch immer mehr Kontrolle über den Spielern gewinnen und setzen ein dermaßen kundenunfreundlichen Kopierschutz ein, der sich so tief ins System einfrisst, der das Betriebssystem instabil machen kann und so schwer wieder wegzubekommen ist, dass es jemand ohne erweiterte Computerkenntnisse gar nicht schafft, diesen zu entfernen.
So könnte ich noch stundenlang weiterschreiben....also sehe ich die Kritik da absolut gerechtfertigt. Ich würde auch gerne mal ein Loblied auf EA singen, nur ist da leider nichts da.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 26.09.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Um einen schlechten Ruf aufrecht zu erhalten, muss man nichts mehr tun, sobald er in ein festes Vorurteil gewachsen ist - wie bei EA ja schon längst geschehen. EA könnte Vollpreisspiele auch für 10 Euro anbieten, trotzdem würden Leute einen Weg finden (wollen), dass als bösen Plan darzustellen.


Da muss ich Shadow_Man zustimmen. Natürlich ist das schlechte Image von EA zu einem gewissen Teil Vorurteilen zu verdanken. Einen viel größeren Anteil daran hat allerdings die Firmenpolitik von EA, welche Shadow_Man schon angesprochen hat. Und solange sich daran nichts ändert, wird sich EA seinen - mehr oder weniger verdienten - schlechten Ruf bewahren.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

oja. früher hat EA tolle spiele gemacht... und vertrieben, Interplay wurde früher von EA vertrieben, nur mal als beispiel..

aber alleine wenn man sich den chef anguckt, wo war der vorher Pepsi, dann bei EA, dann bei nem Uhrenhersteller dann bei EA.. der hat nicht ein bisschen erfahrung mit Computerspielen, der weiss nicht was es bedeutet ein spiel zu entwickeln (hat er ja nicht gemacht)

der kennt sich nur mit bilanzen aus, und da wundert man sich das von da sowas wie DRM kommt?


----------



## crackajack (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.09.2008 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> ....


hmm... du nennst das kundenunfreundlich, man kann es aber auch kommerziell ausgerichtet nennen. So wie (fast) jedes Unternehmen arbeitet.
Und schlimm ist doch dann wohl nur das "der" Kunde bereit ist alles von EA zu schlucken. Oder ist das vielleicht alles gar nicht so wie du es darstellst und die meisten EA-Kunden kaufen auch eine zweites, drittes mal bei EA und sind trotzdem weiterhin zufrieden? hmmm....
Mag sein, dass EA mit anderen Grundsätzen sogar erfolgreicher wäre, weil sie eben nicht diesen Ruf hätten, der vielleicht einige abschreckt, nicht zum Kauf der Addons oder Folgetitel animiert.
Aber EA ist nicht umsonst einer der größten Pulisher. Irgendwas dürften sie richtig gemacht haben? So blöd ist die Kundschaft wohl auch nicht, dass sie ein Unternehmen aufpäppeln, das sooo unglaublich kundenunfreundlich wäre wie einige immer tun.


----------



## Look (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 26.09.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Look am 25.09.2008 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Das mit dem schlechten Ruf kam von dir, ich würde ihn als mies bezeichnen, nicht als schlecht.

2. EA hat jahrelang, nach dem Motto agiert, ist der Ruf erst mal ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.

3. Daraus ist kein Vorurteil gewachsen, ein Vorurteil bedingt eine falsche Annahme, über einen jetzigen Zustand, reflektiert von einem ehemaligen Zustand. Nur zeigen sie mit dem nun eingeführten DRM System, das sie ihren Ruf durchaus zu recht inne haben und kein deut besser wurden.

4. Ja, um aus diesen Loch wieder raus zukommen, bedarf es einiger Anstrengungen und beim besten Willen, die sehe ich nicht, was Support & Co. anbelangt. Das sie von ihrem Ruf des cashcow melkens runter müssen, ist eine rein wirtschaftliche Entscheidung gewesen, keine die von der "nörgelnden" Community angestoßen wurde.


----------



## ichmusssagen (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				crackajack am 26.09.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 26.09.2008 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ea macht schon lange eine menge geld mit lizenzen. (zum Beispiel). sie sind gut darin ihre konkurrenten vom markt zu drängen. sie verkaufen leicht aufgepäppelte spiele jedes jahr zum vollpreis, (welcher konsolenteenie stört sich daran, wenn papa zahlt, hauptsache die sportlernahmen stimmen).
gerade erfolgreiche unternehmen sind oft die fragwürdigsten. das man durch grandiose erfindungen zum marktführer wird ist ein aberglaube. sportartikelriese nike zum beispiel ist bekannt für unverantwortliche herstellungsbedingungen (für welche sie ja nichts können, d sie ja alles outsourcen und mit der produktion ja nichts mehr zu tun haben). von ölfirmen will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. pharmariesen lassen leute lieber sterben die es sich nicht leisten können um ihre patente zu schützen. und grundsätzlich gilt: um so stärker an monopolstellungen gefeilt wird, umso mehr köpfe rollen (damit ist auch EA gemeint).
mit dieser meinung will ich gar nicht abstreiten, dass EA gute spiele machen kann, oder dass da nicht viele designer was auf dem kasten hätten. aber vielleicht hat auch ein NIKE- designer was auf dem kasten und ihm ist es trotzdem egal das kinder für seine designschuhe ausgebeutet werden.
man kann eine firma nicht daran messen, ob sie gute produkte auf den markt bringt, sondern  man muss berücksichtigen wie und warum. und ehe nun wieder jemand seiert, dass es "normal" sei sich am markt zu positionieren, kann ich dazu nur sagen, das erfolg an sich etwas föllig wertneutrales ist. erfolg kann positiv oder negativ sein. eine errungenschaft der forschung wird für den forscher ein erfolg sein, ob es eine atombombe ist oder ein krebsheilmittel ist hierbei das entscheidende, also was für auswirkungen es auf die welt hat, positiv oder negativ.
für EA heißt das: Wirtschaftlicher Erfolg ist keine Rechtfertigung für gar nichts, sondern stets Wertneutral zu betrachten. Man sollte es auch nicht negativ werten oder neiden. Wirtschaftlichen Erfolg einer einzelnen Firma kann man wohl kaum empirisch mit allen positiven oder negativen Auswirkungen für die Welt abschätzen, weswegen man es nicht als wertgebend in eien überlegung einbeziehen darf.
wenn also EA stärker als andere hersteller negative aktionen begeht (andere firmen ausbooten, monopolisierung, schlechte kundenbetreuung, einschränkung von käuferrechten, marketing vor inhalt und qualität), dann ist der erfolg als neutrales element nicht zu beachten, und so kommt ein negative wertung der firma zustande. eigentlich relativ einfach dieses prinzip. leute die sich von den medien und der gesellschaft die gehirnwäsche "erfolg ist gut" gegeben haben, kann ich nur anraten sich dieser wertentfremdenden "propaganda" zu entziehen, sie verzerrt nämlich die wesentlichen dinge.


----------



## stawacz79 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				crackajack am 26.09.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 26.09.2008 00:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als wenn EA nur durch die kunden diesen stellenwert ereicht haben,so n blödsin ich kann dir sagen was die ,,richtig" gemacht haben,,,das is ein multimilliardendollarunternehmen,,das dazu noch börsendotiert is,,,nun kaufen die jedes junge erfolgreiche entwicklerstudio auf um es in anführungsstrichen für sich entwickeln zu lassen,und stärken so ihren marktanteil,,,das sind MAFIAmethoden,,,die mafiosis machen das genau so.......


----------



## stawacz79 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 26.09.2008 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 26.09.2008 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




weise gesprochen.....


----------



## Burtchen (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Look am 26.09.2008 00:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 26.09.2008 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Wie du meinst, da werd' ich mich sicher nicht streiten  

2. Kann ich ebenfalls teilweise zustimmen, andererseits denke ich auch, dass hier - neben der offensichtlich in der Firmenphilosophie festgeschriebenen Supportschwäche  - in den "bösen Zeiten" (Origin, Bullfrog, Westwood) einiges entstanden ist, was man nicht unter den Tisch kehren sollte. Zum Beispiel, dass Westwood in Eigenregie das grandiose Tiberian Sun gebastelt hat (das EA clevererweise für 99,- DM anbot), EALA dann Generäle aus der Taufe hob - zum Anfang großes Geschrei, dass das nichts mit C&C zu tun habe, dann doch ein gar nicht mal sooo übles Spiel (außer jetzt die fehlenden Patches natürlich).

3. Dieses "Vorurteil" beinhaltet aber eine große Pauschalisierung. Natürlich kann man DRM-Systeme kritisieren, allerdings ist die Energie und der Hass, den einige Poster hier daran setzen, schon beeindruckend. Wenn jemand, der von sich selbst als Händler spricht, Kunden von EA-Titeln abrät und sich die Leute über illegale Downloads zu freuen scheinen, finde ich das schon erstaunlich :-o

4. Thesen von mir:
*Dead Space* käme von einem anderen Publisher, vielleicht sogar Take 2: Niemand würde sich über eine 150-US-Dollar Collector's Edition beschweren. Leute würden nicht darauf schimpfen, dass Publisher xy sowieso immer alles schneidet.
*Mirror's Edge* käme von einem anderen Publisher: Tenor in den Foren wäre "Ui, endlich mal ein innovatives Spiel, da zeigt mal jemand EA, wie es geht."
*Spore* käme von einem anderen Publisher: ...


----------



## stawacz79 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

als wenn EA nur durch die kunden diesen stellenwert ereicht haben,so n blödsin ich kann dir sagen was die ,,richtig" gemacht haben,,,das is ein multimilliardendollarunternehmen,,das dazu noch börsendotiert is,,,nun kaufen die jedes junge erfolgreiche entwicklerstudio auf um es in anführungsstrichen für sich entwickeln zu lassen und einen konkurenten direkt auszuschalten,und so stärken die ihren marktanteil,,,das sind MAFIAmethoden,,,die mafiosis machen das genau so.......  aber von der mafia lernen heißt siegen lernen,,,is halt so


----------



## Burtchen (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.09.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> als wenn EA nur durch die kunden diesen stellenwert ereicht haben,so n blödsin ich kann dir sagen was die ,,richtig" gemacht haben,,,das is ein multimilliardendollarunternehmen,,das dazu noch börsendotiert is,,,nun kaufen die jedes junge erfolgreiche entwicklerstudio auf um es in anführungsstrichen für sich entwickeln zu lassen und einen konkurenten direkt auszuschalten,und so stärken die ihren marktanteil,,,das sind MAFIAmethoden,,,die mafiosis machen das genau so.......  aber von der mafia lernen heißt siegen lernen,,,is halt so


1. Doppelposting.
2. "Is halt so" hat dieses "und egal was du sagst oder anführst, ich habe recht"
3. Ui, ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen. "Nun kaufen die jedes junge Entwicklerstudio"? Nun? Origin, Bullfrog, Westwood? Junge Studios? Welches meinst du jetzt? Bioware, die es seit 13 Jahren gibt?
4. Auch EA hat kleiner angefangen. Das ist kein Hedge-Fonds, der von außen kam, sondern ein wachsendes, aggressiv expandierendes Software-Unternehmen. Und "Mafia-Methoden" sind nun wirklich was anderes.


----------



## stawacz79 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				stawacz79 am 26.09.2008 10:18 schrieb:
			
		

> als wenn EA nur durch die kunden diesen stellenwert ereicht haben,so n blödsin ich kann dir sagen was die ,,richtig" gemacht haben,,,das is ein multimilliardendollarunternehmen,,das dazu noch börsendotiert is,,,nun kaufen die jedes junge erfolgreiche entwicklerstudio auf um es in anführungsstrichen für sich entwickeln zu lassen und einen konkurenten direkt auszuschalten,und so stärken die ihren marktanteil,,,das sind MAFIAmethoden,,,die mafiosis machen das genau so.......  aber von der mafia lernen heißt siegen lernen,,,is halt so





das kann man übrigens auch in anderen bereichen des lebens verfolgen,,,im fußball zum beispiel,,,,,bayernmünchen kauft regelmäßig die eigene liga lehr,zb bei bremen,natürlich auch um sich zu stärken aber hauptsächlich um die konkurenz zu schwächen.....


----------



## ichmusssagen (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

4. Auch EA hat kleiner angefangen. Das ist kein Hedge-Fonds, der von außen kam, sondern ein wachsendes, aggressiv expandierendes Software-Unternehmen. Und "Mafia-Methoden" sind nun wirklich was anderes. [/quote]

mafia methoden sind schon was anderes.
aber eben diese "aggressiv" ist genau das, was die EA kritiker stört. nicht nur bei der expansion, sondern auch bei kopierschutz, marketing etc.
wenn man um sich schlägt sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn man nachher keine freunde mehr hat. und "aggressiv" ist auch nicht zu verharmlosen. das "aggressive" durchsetzen eigener interessen hat nicht nur etwas unsympatisches, sondern es ist auch repressiv gegen alle die nicht davon provitieren.
das der "klassenschläger" EA nicht alle, sondern nur "insider" gegen sich aufbringt und weiter dick umsatz macht,  liegt am durchschnittskonsumenten, der nämlich nicht nur nicht in der klasse sitzt, sondern noch nicht mal mitbekommt das es eine schule gibt. heutzutage fühlt man sich ja schließlich für nichts verantwortlich und was gehen mich die anderen an.
das ist übrigenz genau das gleiche, wie raubkopieren. "egoismus" 
in allen bereichen negativ.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Viele Menschen, besonders Jüngere, leben eben nur in den Tag hinein. Die machen sich keine Gedanken, welche Auswirkungen dies oder jenes auf die Zukunft haben könnten. Die denken sich "ach scheiß darauf, ich mag das zwar nicht, aber möchte unbedingt mein Lieblingsspiel zocken!" und unterstützen somit etwas ungewollt. Soll aber kein Vorwurf an die jüngere Generation sein, ich war ja damals auch so. Wenn man jung ist, will man einfach nur das Spiel zocken, egal wie, wenn man dagegen langsam älter wird, macht man sich eben mehr Gedanken, welche Auswirkungen so ein Kopierschutz für die Zukunft haben könnte.


----------



## Raptor (29. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 25.09.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 25.09.2008 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es hat ein Weilchen gedauert, aber anscheinend ist es so gut wie unverkäuflich. EA lässt den Käufer des gebrauchten Spieles keinen neuen Account erstellen, wie in diesem Beispiel bei Spore: http://humbla.com/index.php?pcat=6&item=12
Natürlich ist damit ein Wiederverkauf nicht komplett unmöglich aber doch sehr unwahrscheinlich und für den Käufer mit  ein wenig Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 26.09.2008 09:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand, der von sich selbst als Händler spricht, Kunden von EA-Titeln abrät und sich die Leute über illegale Downloads zu freuen scheinen, finde ich das schon erstaunlich :-o...



ich kläre meine kunden auf, was sie sich da einhandeln, die meisten zucken dann sowieso schon sofort zurück, ein weiterer teil lässt sich mit alternativtiteln überzeugen... und der andere teil schimpft schon auf EA wenn die nur ne packung mit dem logo sehen  
ein schlechter ruf entsteht nicht umsonst, EA ist nicht mehr das EA von vor 20 jahren.. 

ich mache dadurch also keinen verlust, meine kunden auch nicht, EA schon..

einer der "konkurenzverkäufer" hatte schon überlegt EA zu boykotieren, alleine schon weil man die teile nicht mehr gebraucht verkaufen kann, ich sag mal so, 3 shops hier würden mitmachen, der 4 ist nen Gamestop, der natürlich nicht, aber der verkauft Spore ja auch gebraucht weiter ohne Kunden zu informieren das die das eventuell garnicht spielen können.. aber hey, das ist doch service, da bekommste den spass von vor dem spiel, denn mit EA telefonieren ist sehr spassig, wenn man aus SM steht  

ratet mal was EA sagt wenn man dort ein gebraucht gekauftes Spore wieder freischalten will "Wir unterstützen den gebraucht handel nicht, kaufen sie sich das spiel neu"

wenn diese firma untergehen würde wär das das beste für alle, die braucht absolut keiner, die fähigen leute die da arbeiten finden eh neue jobs, und eine firma die so eine kundenverarsche betreibt hat es nunmal nicht anders verdient..

am besten wär nen konkurs, dann könnten sich fähige firmen die lizenzen rauspiken, gibt ja genug, schade das EA kein geld in banken investiert hat


----------



## DaStash (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



 
Nach dem was du schreibst scheinst du ja aller höchstens ein EBay Händler zu sein. Anders kann ich mir deine geschäftschädigende Einstellung nicht erklären. Von daher teile ich Burtchens Zweifel...

MfG


----------



## Saug0r (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 23.09.2008 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 23.09.2008 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seit dem Publisher wie EA Firmen die wirklich geniale Spiele entwickelt haben zerstörten für ihren Profit und ihren Ruf. (Bei Origin bspw. hat man 2 Brüder dazugebracht ihre Firma aufzugeben die sie sich zusammen aufgebaut hatten)
Und dank euch Spielezeitschriften die bereitwillig über alles neue berichten solange die Hauptsache ne dicke Grafik und Spielbarkeit vorliegt.
Wenn man das sagt wird man verwarnt und schlimmeres gefedert und geteert aber ehrlich betrachtet wird es meistesn nicht.
Dabei habt ihr nichtmal richtig gelesen, Bei Spielen wie AitD5 bspw soll ich die auseinanderklaffenden Wertungen ignorieren und im Zweifel mir das Spiel erstmal kaufen ( ich hab keine videothek zum ausleihen in der Nähe).
Und das ist auch der Grund warum, es is scheiss egal was entwickelt wird hauptsache Mann kauft es. Darum dürfen wir uns immer und immer wieder Far-Cry-Crysisremakes und Cod-remakes und Need for Speed Clones und ein Sims nach dem andern antun, weil ihr die Sicht für die Wahrheit verloren habt. Ihr gebt Spielen in der Grund-Wertung schon mehr nur dafür, das sie einen existenten erfolgreichen Vorgänger vorweisen können, nicht nach Spielinhalt.
Die Previews sind dann komplett auf dem Vorgänger aufbgebaut und man erfährt nur was neu ist. Im grunde könnte man die Preview vom Vorjahr rauskramen und mit ein zwei seifenblasen das ist neu als neues Preview verkaufen, teils kommt es mir so vor. 
Ihr Fändet es also auch spannend  wenn jedes Jahr ins Kino ein neuer Speedteil käme? So ähnlich müssen sich mittlerweile manche Leute fragen, können die nur Speed oder nehmen die nur das eine.
Ihr aber dürft explizit kein persönliches Statement hinzufügen wie bspw "omg  wieder um die selbe Zeit ein NFS zum Zeitvertreib". 
Ihr Unterstützt also mal weiter die Geldhaie, doch irgendwann ist eure Seifenblase dann halt auch geplatzt.

PS für den Künstler ich wollte dich mit meiner Aussage nicht angreifen, doch wenn du einmal auf dem HarzIV-Niveau bist, dann kommst du kaum mehr aus eigener Kraft raus. 
Ich mache derzeit ne Ausbildung 2 Jahre, die mit HarzIV grundfinanziert wird. Steh um 5 auf und kommm um 5 heim, Bezahung ne 5 Euro aufwandsentschädigung täglich das ich täglich für umme 100 km fahrn darf, was nebenjobs auch sogut wie unmöglich macht, weil die woche mit 4-5h schlaf pro tag macht man nicht lange mit.

Ich würde wirklich gern mehr Alben und Spiele kaufen können aber da müsste ich 1*monatlich ne Bank überfallen. Abgesehn davon das 90 % der Musik/Spiele die Knete nicht wert sind.
Aber selbst die 10 % hast du halt nicht mehr. 
Aller 3 Monate 1 Spiel wenns hochkommt und was machst du wenn in 3 Jahren mal wieder 3 Spiele auf einen Zeitpunkt treffen? wenn es verdammt gut läuft und keine weitere Rechnung ins Haus kommt, evtl reicht es dann für 1 Album pro Monat zusätzlich.

So dann liebes Forenteam dann verwarnt mal lieb  weiter, ich weiss ihr könnt es nicht anders.
Und nicht vergessen HarzIv'ler sind Verbrecher, weil sie sich ja nen Job suchen könnten und arbeiten gehen könnten, anstatt  mit Steuergeldern sich finanzieren zu lassen. 
Auf der selben Intelligenzstufe befindet sich im übrigen eure Frage: sollte ein spiel ein Kopierschutz haben oder nicht. 
Im Falle von Securom den mehr als ne Million Leute weltweit ablehnen ist die Antwort wohl schon mehr als deutlich gefallen.


----------



## Boesor (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 30.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit dem Publisher wie EA Firmen die wirklich geniale Spiele entwickelt haben zerstörten für ihren Profit und ihren Ruf. (Bei Origin bspw. hat man 2 Brüder dazugebracht ihre Firma aufzugeben die sie sich zusammen aufgebaut hatten)



Nein, wie rührend, ich sehe es direkt vor mir, wie die Schlapphüte von EA mit gezogenen Waffen dem weinenden und zitternden Brüderpaar die Unterschrift über den Verkauf der Firma abpressen.
Hallo? jemand zu hause? Klassisches Geschäft, einer kauft, aber einer muss auch verkaufen. Also sei nicht so naiv und stell die armen Kerle hier als Opfer hin.



> Und dank euch Spielezeitschriften die bereitwillig über alles neue berichten solange die Hauptsache ne dicke Grafik und Spielbarkeit vorliegt.
> Wenn man das sagt wird man verwarnt und schlimmeres gefedert und geteert aber ehrlich betrachtet wird es meistesn nicht.
> Ihr Unterstützt also mal weiter die Geldhaie, doch irgendwann ist eure Seifenblase dann halt auch geplatzt.



Oh nein, versuch nur nicht dich hier als armen Martyrer hinzustellen, du wurdest mit Sicherheit keinmal für Kritik an der PCG verwarnt (auch nicht für diese hier, obwohl sie an mehreren Stellen den Boden der Sachlichkeit und Logik verlässt)
Mal ne Frage an dich: Was glaubst du, wonach wählen die Spielezeitschriften ihre Themen aus? Nach der größtmöglichen Unterstützung der "Geldhaie", oder nach Leserinteresse?
Ja, vielleicht tut es dir in der Seele weh, aber ziemlich viele Menschen scheinen sich für die xte Neuauflage von NFS, FIFA, PES, Siedler usw. zu interessieren.
Da braucht man gar keine mysteriöse Verschwörungstheorie zusammensuchen.




> Ich würde wirklich gern mehr Alben und Spiele kaufen können aber da müsste ich 1*monatlich ne Bank überfallen. Abgesehn davon das 90 % der Musik/Spiele die Knete nicht wert sind.
> Aber selbst die 10 % hast du halt nicht mehr.
> Aller 3 Monate 1 Spiel wenns hochkommt und was machst du wenn in 3 Jahren mal wieder 3 Spiele auf einen Zeitpunkt treffen? wenn es verdammt gut läuft und keine weitere Rechnung ins Haus kommt, evtl reicht es dann für 1 Album pro Monat zusätzlich.



Um Gottes Willen, dann mach es halt wie andere ehrliche Menschen, übe Verzicht und warte auf Gelegenheiten. Ich z.B. (Student, derzeit gar kein Einkommen) hab mir gestern für 15 € Medieval II und Paraworld gekauft. Aber dazu muss man natürlich warten können, eine Fähigkeit, die scheinbar immer seltener auftritt. 



> So dann liebes Forenteam dann verwarnt mal lieb  weiter, ich weiss ihr könnt es nicht anders.
> Und nicht vergessen HarzIv'ler sind Verbrecher, weil sie sich ja nen Job suchen könnten und arbeiten gehen könnten, anstatt  mit Steuergeldern sich finanzieren zu lassen.
> Auf der selben Intelligenzstufe befindet sich im übrigen eure Frage: sollte ein spiel ein Kopierschutz haben oder nicht.



Ich sags ja, spiel nicht den Martyrer, den nimmt dir keiner ab. Auch nicht durch dumme Hatz 4 Vergleiche, die so gar nicht zum Thema passen.



> Im Falle von Securom den mehr als ne Million Leute weltweit ablehnen ist die Antwort wohl schon mehr als deutlich gefallen.



Jaja, jetzt sind Raubkopien schon ein Indiz für die Ablehnung eines Kopierschutzes?


----------



## DaStash (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wie rührend, ich sehe es direkt vor mir, wie die Schlapphüte von EA mit gezogenen Waffen dem weinenden und zitternden Brüderpaar die Unterschrift über den Verkauf der Firma abpressen.
> Hallo? jemand zu hause? Klassisches Geschäft, einer kauft, aber einer muss auch verkaufen. Also sei nicht so naiv und stell die armen Kerle hier als Opfer hin.



LOL   
Mit dem Rest gehe ich auch konform. Ich verstehe absolut nicht, warum immer mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen das Know How von EA verucht wird zu untergraben.
Meiner Meinung nach passiert das, genauso wie einst bei Microsoft, aus einem sportlichen Aspekt. Es ist anscheinend "in" gegen Microsoft oder EA zu bashen   

p.s.: Respekt, dass du Dich dem riesen Quote angenommen hast. Mich hat der total abgeschreckt.

MfG


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 30.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


LOL, wut?
geht's auch ein bisschen weniger wirr?

du kannst lange versuchen, raubkopiererei zu rechtfertigen. aber am ende läuft's immer darauf hinaus, dass du dich selbst belügst.


----------



## DaStash (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				HanFred am 30.09.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst lange versuchen, raubkopiererei zu rechtfertigen. aber am ende läuft's immer darauf hinaus, dass du dich selbst belügst.



Ich denke auf den Trichter kommt man im wachsenden Alter. 

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				HanFred am 30.09.2008 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] du kannst lange versuchen, raubkopiererei zu rechtfertigen. aber am ende läuft's immer darauf hinaus, dass du dich selbst belügst.


Oder man kann darauf verzichten es zu rechtfertigen und einfach so zu tun, je nachdem in welchem Grade das eigene Schuldbewußtsein schon erudiert wurde.

Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich Raubkopieren gut heiße. In einigen Fällen kann ich es aber durchaus nachvollziehen, v.a. wenn der betroffene Publisher seine Kunden wie Dreck behandelt (*hust*EA*hust'Spore'hust'kein Weiterverkauf möglich'hust).


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 30.09.2008 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich Raubkopieren gut heiße. In einigen Fällen kann ich es aber durchaus nachvollziehen, v.a. wenn der betroffene Publisher seine Kunden wie Dreck behandelt (*hust*EA*hust'Spore'hust'kein Weiterverkauf möglich'hust).


das ist keine legitimation. man hat immer das recht zu verzichten. aber verzicht ist ein wort, das heutzutage vielen fremd zu sein scheint.

aber ich verstehe gut, was du meinst. da würde ich auch noch künstliche marktbarrieren anführen (region codes, unterschiedliche releasedaten etc.).


----------



## Saug0r (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du das so verstehst, dann gut, spricht evtl für deine Auffasungsgabe, ich wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, das die Publisher nicht immer zum positiven für uns Spieler in das Geschehen eingreifen. 
Titel die man wirklich gerne sehen würde, aber leider Teil eines abgesägten Programmierstudios geworden sind, werden im Schrank lliegen gelassen wegen Lizenzstreitigkeiten. (bspw Outcast oder an eine andere Programmiergruppe übergeben wie farCry). Weil der Publisher von Jahr zu Jahr auch mehr ausgeben muss, weil jährlich mehr Spieler hinzukommen, das kann kein Grund sein das man eine erfolgreiche Spieleserie wie bspw die Ultima Reihe so beendet. Richard Garriot wollte damals UIX noch nicht veröffentlichen aufgrund der vielen Bugs. Es war das erste 3D Ultima und EA hat sie gezwungen zu veröffentlichen, das haben die Brüder nicht mitgemacht. 
Also standen die Publisher mehr oder weniger mit den Waffen des Geldes vor ihren Schreibtischen.



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie werden durch geschickte Werbemassnahmen darauf gebracht sich darüber zu freuen.
Mal ernsthaft wenn auf Messen wie GC der nächste Teil von NFS beworben wird mit Prunk und Glamour in Zeitschriften Bilder zum neuen NFS schon präsentiert werden, obwohl  noch nichtmal ne Demo aufm Markt ist. Welcher Spieler will dann was über ein anderes Rennspiel wissen, wenn er die absolut neusten neuigkeiten schon vor sich hat?




			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, was aber auch Spielemagazine unnötig werden lässt, denn wenn wir die Spiele eh nur noch aller 2 Jahre kaufen können, wenn sie es dann mal zum Budgettitel geschafft haben dann bräuchten wir nur noch 1 Buch im Jahr lesen nämlich PC Spiele 2k8 2k9 2kx
Publisher gehen dann Pleite weil Ihre Kredite sich nicht mehr refinanzieren lassen, wiegesagt wenn alle nur Budgettitel kaufen würden. 
Kopierschutz ist demzufolge nur noch Ballast, das enthalten sein muss weil man sich zum Schutz der Kredite bei Banken Rückversichern muss.



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja bei der Frage warum so viele Leute raubkopieren stellt keiner die These/Frage auf weil die Lebenserhaltungskosten in den letzten 10 Jahren prozentual um ein extrem Faktor angestiegen sind. 
Nach Adam Riese 1500DM / 50DM = 30 Spiele/monat  [10 Jahre später]  340€ /40 € =8,5 Spiele / Monat
Im Vergleich zu vor 10 Jahren kann ich mir grundsätzlich im Laden nicht mal mehr 1/3 der Menge an Spielen die ich mir vorher noch kaufen konnte zulegen. (Vorausgesetz ich ernähre mich von Spielen und wasch mich mit spielen )

Der Unterschied früher waren die Titel dazu noch kaufwürdig, heute kommen nur noch Clones raus und wenn neue Idee dann kostet die Finanzierung oder Umsetzung sovil das Urversion grad mal 10 H spielzeit mitbringt und die eigentliche Story dann im Addon erklärt wird, alles ein Indiz dafür, ich soll weiter für die Ideenlosigkeit bezahlen.



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 12:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiegesagt Kopierschutz ist im Grunde genommen von technischer Sicht her nicht nötig, es bremst mehr aus wie es hilft. Wenn du Leute nun zwingst generell das Spiel neu zu kaufen und den Wiederverkauf verhinderst, dann sollte die Raubkopie die Antwort auf den Publisher sein der es  ja scheinbar nicht einsehen will. Ist nicht die feine englische Art aber irgendwo müssen unsere Rechte als Spielekäufer auch mal zur Geltung kommen.
In Zukunft sollte man evtl für HarzIV empfänger/wenigverdiener/Rentner u. Invalide Spiele günstiger anzubieten dann würde man diese nicht zwingen raubzukopieren.


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 30.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> In Zukunft sollte man evtl für HarzIV empfänger/wenigverdiener/Rentner u. Invalide Spiele günstiger anzubieten dann würde man diese nicht zwingen raubzukopieren.


was für ein absolut lächerliches statement. das kannst du doch nicht ernst meinen. :o 
wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, verzichtet man eben. vor allem wenn es um luxusgüter wie computerspiele geht. basta!


----------



## Boesor (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 30.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> naja bei der Frage warum so viele Leute raubkopieren stellt keiner die These/Frage auf weil die Lebenserhaltungskosten in den letzten 10 Jahren prozentual um ein extrem Faktor angestiegen sind.



Warum auch, denn das ist immer noch kein Argument oder eine Rechtfertigung. Was ich mir nicht leisten kann kaufe ich nicht, aber ich besorge es mir doch deshalb nicht illegal.
Schaffst du es wirklich dir so einzureden, dass du das Recht auf diese Spiele hast?
Unfassbar!



> Der Unterschied früher waren die Titel dazu noch kaufwürdig, heute kommen nur noch Clones raus und wenn neue Idee dann kostet die Finanzierung oder Umsetzung sovil das Urversion grad mal 10 H spielzeit mitbringt und die eigentliche Story dann im Addon erklärt wird, alles ein Indiz dafür, ich soll weiter für die Ideenlosigkeit bezahlen.



Wenn es dir nicht gefällt kaufe es nicht, aber "klaue" es auch nicht.
das ist doch lächerlich, ein deiner Meinung nach fehlerbehaftetes Produkt gibt dir also mal wieder das recht es dir illegal zu besorgen? 
Ganz ehrlich, mit deiner Logik gelingt es mir auch ganz locker zu "beweisen", warum du nur hartz 4 und nichts anderes verdient hast.
Aber keine Angst, diese Logik ist Blödsinn!


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				HanFred am 30.09.2008 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist keine legitimation. man hat immer das recht zu verzichten. aber verzicht ist ein wort, das heutzutage vielen fremd zu sein scheint.


Och, ich verzichte sehr gerne. Mein letztes Vollpreisspiel war die CE von Oblivion (womit ich übrigens sehr zufrieden war ^^), seit dem ist kein Spiel erschienen für welches ich bereit gewesen wäre ~45€ zu bezahlen.

Anders ausgedrückt, ich kauf mir meine Spiele nur noch aus der Spielepyramide, zuletzt Act of War, Ghost Recon AW und Titan Quest. Von diesen Dreien macht mir nur TQ wirklich Spaß; AoW läuft nicht unter Vista x64 bei 8GB Ram, und GRAW ist vom Gameplay her ja mal sowas von fürn Arsch (Speicherpunkte statt Quicksave damit man auch ja jede Mission 5x spielen kann, Gegner die einen Nachts in der Dunkelheit sofort sehen wenn man mit ner schallgedämpften Waffe aus 150m Entfernung halbverdeckt hinter nem Felsen liegend einen Feind abknallt, und Squadmitglieder die beim Pathfinding einem Rudel Lemminge in nichts nachstehen und zielstrebig das nächste feindlichen MG Nest ausfindig machen obwohl man ihnen nur gesagt hat "geht mal 10m weiter hinter dieses Haus" - man, wie ich Babysitterspiele hasse -.-). 

Wenn ich für AoW oder GRAW den vollen Preis bezahlt hätte, würd ich mich sowas von tierisch in den Arsch beißen, das weiß ich aber. Und um Spiele die nicht ohne Steam laufen mach ich auch dann noch einen großen Bogen, obwohl ich auch gerne DMoM&M oder Portal spielen würde.

Bei Vollpreistiteln kann ich die Argumentation der Publisher nachvollziehen, bei Sparversionen allerdings schon nicht mehr. Worin liegt bitte der Sinn, eine _Budgetversion_ für 5/10/15€ noch mit Kopierschutz zu veröffentlichen? Wenn die Publisher mal ganz scharf nachdenken würden, würden sie eventuell auch auf den Einfall kommen, dass Kopierschutz in einer Budgetversion ein Rohrkrepierer ist.

Zu dem Zeitpunkt wenn eine Budgetversion erscheint gibt es in 99.9% aller Fälle sowieso schon einen entsprechenden Crack oder ein modifiziertes ISO - soll heißen, alle Leute die bis dahin noch ein Original kaufen wollen haben sich bisher gegen eine (einfachere, billigere, schnellere) Raubkopie entschieden, und sollten daher nicht wie potenzielle Verbrecher behandelt werden.


----------



## Boesor (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 30.09.2008 14:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Vollpreistiteln kann ich die Argumentation der Publisher nachvollziehen, bei Sparversionen allerdings schon nicht mehr. Worin liegt bitte der Sinn, eine _Budgetversion_ für 5/10/15€ noch mit Kopierschutz zu veröffentlichen? Wenn die Publisher mal ganz scharf nachdenken würden, würden sie eventuell auch auf den Einfall kommen, dass Kopierschutz in einer Budgetversion ein Rohrkrepierer ist.



sind die allermeisten Budgettitel nicht auch ohne Kopierschutz?
Man muss natürlich auch unterschieden, manchmal werden für die Budgetversion nicht unbedingt neue DVD´s gepresst, der Kopierschutz ist also schon drauf.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 30.09.2008 14:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin gespannt, ob die Pyramiden-Version von Bioshock, die am 15.10.2008 für 10 Euro erscheint, eine aktive Internetverbindung zwecks Aktivierung benötigt. Diese "normalen" Überprüfungen der Speichermedien sind zumindest bei Pyramiden-Spielen häufig vorhanden, bzw. ich erwische diese Spiele, die unbedingt eine CD im Laufwerk zum Spielstar benötigen (Star Wars Battlefront 2 z.B.). Mit diesen Maßnahmen kann ich noch leben, aber eine Aktivierung von Bioshock wäre angesichts des Alters des Spiels (immerhin auch schon 1 Jahr) und des Preises von 10 Euro schon recht übertrieben - sogar regelrecht frech.

Regards, eX!


----------



## DaStash (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 30.09.2008 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> die Pyramiden-Version von Bioshock, die am 15.10.2008 für 10 Euro erscheint,



Juhuuu. Dann werd ich zuschlagen   
Danke für den Tip!!

MfG


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> sind die allermeisten Budgettitel nicht auch ohne Kopierschutz?


Nein, eben nicht. Das ist ja das "Problem". GRAW 1 und 2 bringen immer noch Securom (*grusel*) mit, und ich denke nicht, dass z.B. Portal ohne Steam funktioniert (zumindest ist mir nichts gegenteiliges bekannt).



			
				Boesor am 30.09.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss natürlich auch unterschieden, manchmal werden für die Budgetversion nicht unbedingt neue DVD´s gepresst, der Kopierschutz ist also schon drauf.


Das ist ein Grund aber keine Entschuldigung. ^^


----------



## DaStash (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 30.09.2008 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ein Grund aber keine Entschuldigung. ^^


Was gibt es denn für einen Grund sich zu entschuldigen?

MfG


----------



## Saug0r (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				HanFred am 30.09.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man etwas nicht haben kann, dann holt man es sich einfach siehe Öl im Irak.
Was für Regierungen nicht gilt, daran soll ich mich da halten?
Oh Jesus  ich glaub ich hab dich gefundn ....


----------



## Raptor (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				HanFred am 30.09.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ... vor allem wenn es um luxusgüter wie computerspiele geht. basta!


Da ich es nun schon öfters hier gelesen habe muss ich mal dagegen vorgehen. Ein Computerspiel ist kein Luxusgut. Wie kommt ihr darauf. Es ist ein Konsumgut und auch nicht unbedingt notwendig aber wenn es ein Luxusgut wäre, dann würde es z.B. EA nicht geben. Ein Luxusgut ist sehr teuer und knapp. Beides ist bei Computerspielen absolut nicht gegeben besonders nicht bei EA Spielen die ja oft mit Millionen Verkäufen kalkuliert werden. Ein Luxusgut kann man wie folgt definieren:


			
				[url=http://www.isu.uzh.ch/marketing/research/diplomarbeit/LuxuryMarketing.PDF schrieb:
			
		

> Luxury Marketing von Philipp Leo[/url]]Luxusgüter sind ästhetische, qualitativ und technisch hochwertige Produkte. Diese sind relativ
> wie absolut hochpreisig, zudem sind sie nur beschränkt erhältlich. Luxusgüter übersteigen den
> eigentlichen Zweck eines Gutes und erlauben als Zusatznutzen eine soziale Positionierung des
> Konsumenten.


Keine Ahnung warum einige meinen das Spiele ein Luxusgut sind, aber es ist einfach nur Blödsinn. Spiele sind ganz einfach ein Konsumgut.


----------



## Boesor (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 30.09.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man etwas nicht haben kann, dann holt man es sich einfach siehe Öl im Irak.
> Was für Regierungen nicht gilt, daran soll ich mich da halten?
> Oh Jesus  ich glaub ich hab dich gefundn ....



Ich bin gespannt wo das endet, mal sehen was als nächstes kommt.
Übrigens, als das öl "geholt" wurde sind auch menschen gestorben, wäre das nicht ne Klasse Rechtfertigung für weitergehende Taten.
Nachdem wir das moralische jetzt ja ziemlich eindeutig geklärt haben steht uns doch die Welt offen, wir dürfen ALLES!


----------



## HanFred (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 30.09.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man etwas nicht haben kann, dann holt man es sich einfach siehe Öl im Irak.
> Was für Regierungen nicht gilt, daran soll ich mich da halten?
> Oh Jesus  ich glaub ich hab dich gefundn ....


nur weil sich andere über einfache regeln hinwegsetzen, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man das auch tun darf.


----------



## Boesor (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Raptor am 30.09.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.09.2008 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, wir sind hier ja nicht im Lexika Forum.
Mit "Luxusgut" soll ja nur deutlich gemacht werden, dass kein mensch ein Computerspiel wirklich braucht.
Da wäre z.B. die Bezeichnung "Konsumgut, welches nicht unbedingt nötig ist" etwas sperriger.


----------



## Burtchen (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 30.09.2008 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 30.09.2008 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde."


----------



## Ra-Tiel (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 30.09.2008 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gibt es denn für einen Grund sich zu entschuldigen?
> 
> MfG


Nicht "entschuldigen" im Sinne von "um Verzeihung bitten", sondern "entschuldigen" im Sinne von "sich rechtfertigen".




			
				Burtchen am 30.09.2008 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> "Handle nur nach derjenigen Maxime, durch die du zugleich wollen kannst, dass sie ein allgemeines Gesetz werde."


Prinzipiell korrekt, aber was muss ich da sehen? Zitat ohne Quellenangabe? ^^


----------



## Huskyboy (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				DaStash am 30.09.2008 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.09.2008 21:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö kein ebay, das lohnt nicht

und wieso geschäftsschädigend, ob ich ein EA spiel verkaufe oder eines von Ubi ist für mich so ziemlich belanglos, eigentlich komplett belanglos, ob ich an an Spore beispielsweise 7€ verdiene oder an FarCry 2 7€ ist für mich egal

was ich aber gehäuft bei EA spielen habe ist das Kunden über die "qualität" verärgert sind, aktuelles beispiel halt SecuROM, mehr verärgerte Kunden hat mir bisher aktuell nur Stalker:ClearSky gemacht, und das hab ich deswegen schon aus dem sortiement genommen, es bringt keinem was davon 5 zu verkaufen und 4 zurückzunehmen

und verärgerte kunden sind dann eher geschäftsschädigent als von EA produkten abzuraten


----------



## Look (30. September 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				HanFred am 30.09.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss letztes Jahr gewesen sein, k.a. ob Du die Sendung kennst, aber da kam ein Beitrag bei "quer" (bayrischer Rundfunk) über eine Stadt in Bayern, die nahezu Vollbeschäftigung hat.

Das Ergebnis war, eine ziemlich leere Stadt tags über, so leer, das der Weihnachtsmarkt nur noch am WE öffnete. Interessant war das Statement einer Videothekenbetreiberin, die massive Verluste (irgendwas bei 25+  zu verzeichnen hatte - keiner hatte mehr Zeit für sowas.

Es hört sich vielleicht komisch an, aber jemand mit wenig Geld ist vom kulturellen Leben, wie Kneipe, Sportstudio, Kino, Theater, Konzert eigentlich abgeschnitten, selbst Vereinsmeierei ist da kaum zu machen (btw. einer der übleren Sachen ist z.B., das man mit H4 keinen Schrebergarten mehr haben DARF), aber Videothek geht grad noch und das Maximum dürfte eine flat sein (und INet braucht man heute schon).

Den meisten Alk verkaufst im "Ghetto" und die florierensten  Videotheken dürften auch in diesem Bereich zu finden sein...


----------



## Burtchen (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 30.09.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 30.09.2008 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer dabei nach einer Quelle fragt, pwnt sich selbst. Und erweist mir die besondere Ehre des 300. Kommentars in diesem Thread


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 01.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ra-Tiel am 30.09.2008 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh gott, das hatten wir im 10 Schuljahr, und damals gabs noch keine Wikipedia und DSL hieß noch 14.4er Modem, und die PC Games Mailbox machte werbung mit 8 leitungen


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Wenn das Ganze wenigstens gegen den Raubkopierer wäre bzw. was bringen würde. Aber so haben immer nur die ehrlichen Käufer den Ärger und der Raubkopierer bleibt quasi unbetroffen.
Und als Käufer steckt man dann oft in der Zwickmühle. Ich würde z.B. gerne mal die Half Life 2 Episoden spielen oder Portal. Weiß aber, würde ich mir das kaufen würde ich ein System unterstützen, dass ich eigentlich gar nicht will. 
Oder aktuell: Bin ja so ein Fussballverrückter und hole mir daher meist PES(das sowieso immer) und Fifa. Aber dieses Jahr ist die FIFA Version auch DRM verseucht. So stehst wieder da. Auf der einen Seite hast lust es zu zocken und würdest es gerne kaufen. Auf der anderen Seite aber denkst: "Nein, Finger weg, sowas darfst nicht unterstützen!" Das gleiche gilt auch für Bioshock oder Mass Effect, die ich auch supergerne mal spielen würde. Ist einfach zum Kotzen   

Achja noch was zum Thema Geld. Ich hab sicher weniger Geld, als die meisten hier und dennoch meine Regale voller Spiele und alle Original gekauft. Die Hälfte bis 3/4 meiner Spiele kaufe ich eben im Preissegment von 10-20 Euro. Da braucht man zwar Geduld, aber kommt so auch mit wenig Geld an viele Spiele   
Der Vorteil ist auch, dass dann die Spiele oft fehlerfrei sind und man sich auch nicht mit diversen Bugs rumschlagen muss.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 01.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer dabei nach einer Quelle fragt, pwnt sich selbst.


Im Gegenteil, es ist eine Frage von Stil und Qualität welche sich für einen Redakteur eigentlich nicht stellen sollte.



			
				Burtchen am 01.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Und erweist mir die besondere Ehre des 300. Kommentars in diesem Thread


Also Spam und Replyhunting. Sehr billig... ^^


----------



## Rabowke (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 01.10.2008 08:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 01.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als ob jeder Redakteur, egal welches Medium er bedient, bei Zitaten eine Quelle angeben würde. Steh doch einfach zu deiner Wissenslücke. Ist nicht schlimm. Wirklich nicht. 



> Burtchen am 01.10.2008 00:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Stil und Qualität' -> " ^^ " ... Ich glaub da muss man kein weiteres Wort verlieren. *zwinker*


----------



## Saug0r (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 01.10.2008 07:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja noch was zum Thema Geld. Ich hab sicher weniger Geld, als die meisten hier und dennoch meine Regale voller Spiele und alle Original gekauft. Die Hälfte bis 3/4 meiner Spiele kaufe ich eben im Preissegment von 10-20 Euro. Da braucht man zwar Geduld, aber kommt so auch mit wenig Geld an viele Spiele
> Der Vorteil ist auch, dass dann die Spiele oft fehlerfrei sind und man sich auch nicht mit diversen Bugs rumschlagen muss.



Dann ist ja alles im grünen Bereich ich spiel die Spiele als "Beta games" wenn sie erscheinen und kauf sie mir dann als fertige bugfreie Spiele im Budgetbereich lol, merkt keiner das das nach hinten losgeht? Warum krampfhaft unfertig veröffentlichen anstatt weniger Titel kompletter und Vollständiger zu veröffentlichen, die dann auch mehr Leute kaufen würden weil sie wüssten das ist nicht nur sone vermeindliche gelddruckmaschiene für den Publisher.

Wiegesagt ein H4 empfänger hat weniger von der Aussenwelt wie weiter oben schon ein Vorredner bekundete. Sie prädestinieren sich praktisch dafür. 


und @ boser als ich erst erwähnt die Spiele warn früher mehr wert, dort hatte man wenn man das Spiel in der Hand hielt ne schicke Pappbox mit allerlei inhalt manchmal bei Rollenspielen ne Karte und sowas, das bekam man früher in der standard version dazu. Heute muss ich für 60-70 euro die collectors edition kaufen wenn ich was anderes wie diese Abzock 0815 DVD hülle haben will, da fehlt jegliche Atmosphäre.   Sogar in den Collectors packt man die DVD-hülle der standard version zu allerlei Zusatzfeatures.
Zum Profite hat man die PC-papp hüllen also still und leise ersetzt, durch DVD hüllen weil so wahrscheinlich mehr in einer Kiste  zu transportieren ging, es geht immer nur um Kosten aber uns Konsumenten fragt keiner wir haben immer brav zu schlucken. 
Ein Produkt ablehnen finde ich aber auch schwachfug, ausser es sind gesellschaftskritische Gesichtpunkte die dort eine Rolle spielen, wie bspw C&C Genrals was ich nirgends mir angesehn hab und auch so komplett abgelehnt hatte.
Ich fand es arm das man sich mit dem Krieg vor der Tür auch noch profilieren musste. 

Ich hätte noch nen Grund warum leute mehr und mehr raubkopieren.
Wenn Spiele bspw lange Zeit motivieren, sie Atmosphäre zum eintauchen mit bringen,  wenn das Genre einem liegt, dann kauft man Spiele egal welche illegalen Downloadvarianten es davon gibt (bspw Morrowind / Oblivion). Je mehr man mit dem kaufen von Spielen aber auf Dinge verzichtet desto mehr fragt man sich ist es das überhaupt wert, das man darauf verzichtet. ( So eine Art umformung der marxisitstischen maxime von burtchen  ) Es sind nur Konsumgüter keine Luxusgüter. Ein Kinofilm ist auch kein Luxusgut nur weil du den film in "eingeschränkter" Umgebung konsumieren kann, das macht den Film nicht besser oder einzigartiger für nen Unbeteilgten. Aber ne Collectorsedt. kannst du als Luxusgut ansehn.  Was dazu führt das mit zunahme der Bugdichte in den "fertigen" spielen die Kaufbereitschaft zurückgeht.


Ich finde es beispielsweise ne Zumutung wenn ein spiel als "Fertiges" auf den Markt kommt und innerhalb von 2 Wochen 3 patches erscheinen müssen, die das Spiel überhaupt erst spielbar machen. 
Ich bezahle Geld für ein "fertig" ausgepreistes Produkt, und erhalte ein unfertiges, das ist legal, da man es es ja zurückbringen kann lol. 
Irgendwann bekommen wir nur noch ein Cover und müssen uns dann das Spiel selbst wieder dazudenken  das ganze dann in "des Kaiser neue Spielebox edition" willkommen im RL Vol 88.

PS meine letzten orginale waren Oblivion collectors und Angels of Darkness collectors(die Minimaglite hätt ich aber evtl auch billiger bekommen ) Worldshift, Age of Conan, und Wow.
Und mein nächster Titel wird leider auch ein EA verseuchter heisst Mercenaries 2 und bekommt man jetzt schon gebraucht und neu für 30 Öcken. Diese Summe ist für ein neues Spiel akzeptabel, da verzichte ich im monat auf den ein oder anderen zu teuren schnick schnack und kaufs mir. bei 50 Euro die neuste Titel imo kosten ist das nur leider nicht mehr so einfach, da das schon verzicht auf einen kompletten Wochen-futter-etat bedeuten würde.


----------



## DaStash (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 01.10.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> und @ boser als ich erst erwähnt die Spiele warn früher mehr wert, dort hatte man wenn man das Spiel in der Hand hielt ne schicke Pappbox mit allerlei inhalt manchmal bei Rollenspielen ne Karte und sowas


 Hast du heute immernoch, siehe EQ2. Und das in der Standartedition, unglaublich...   


> Zum Profite hat man die PC-papp hüllen ersetzt, durch DVD hüllen weil so wahrscheinlich mehr in einer Kiste  zu transportieren ging, es geht immer nur um Kosten aber uns Konsumenten fragt keiner wir haben immer brav zu schlucken.


Solange in der DVD Verpackung ein Handbuch und meinetwegen auch eine Karte drin ist, find ich diese völlig ok und ausreichend. Und irgendwie sind, jedenfalls bei den Spielen die ich mir kaufe, immer diese Elemente zum Standartpreis mit enthalten.


> Ich finde es beispielsweise ne Zumutung wenn ein spiel als "Fertiges" auf den Markt kommt und innerhalb von 2 Wochen 3 patches erscheinen die das Spiel überhaupt erst spielbar machen.


 Das wäre wirkllich ne sauerei nur kenne ich keins was erst nach 2-3 Wochen nach dem Verkaufsstart spielbar gepatched wurde.   
Weißt du was passiert, wenn sich die Entwickler bei dem heutigen Marktdruck die von dir gewünschte Auszeit nehmen würden, sagen wir einmal ein halbes bis ein ganzes Jahr?
Danach würden sehr viele rummeckern, warum das so lange dauert und warum denn die "Grafik" nicht zeitgemäß ist. Egal wie du es machst, es wird immer welche geben die an der jeweiligen Strategie etwas zu kritisieren haben. Mit persönlich, solange es spielbar ist, ssagt es mehr zu, wenn das Spiel früher veröffentlicht wird.


> Ich bezahle Geld für ein "fertig" ausgepreistes Produkt, und erhalte ein unfertiges.


Nur leider steht der von Dir beschriebene Passus, nirgendwo in dem (Eula/AGB) bestätigten Einverständnis bzw. in dem Kaufvertrag drinne. 


> Aber man kann es ja zurückbringen lol. In Zukunft werden wir also irgendwann in den Laden gehen und nur ein Cover kaufen erspart die nächsten Kosten, die Software bekommt man dann nur über das netz.


War bei den Battlefield 2 Add On´s schon so und mich hat es irgendwie kein bisschen gestört


> bei 50 Euro die neuste Titel imo kosten ist das nur leider nicht mehr so einfach, da das schon verzicht auf einen kompletten Wochen-futter-etat bedeuten würde.


Vielleicht solltest du mal deine Prioritäten anders setzen  
In China ist schon mal einer gestorben, weil er zu viel gezockt und zu wenig gegessen hatte. 

MfG


----------



## Boesor (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 01.10.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> und @ boser als ich erst erwähnt die Spiele warn früher mehr wert, dort hatte man wenn man das Spiel in der Hand hielt ne schicke Pappbox mit allerlei inhalt manchmal bei Rollenspielen ne Karte und sowas, das bekam man früher in der standard version dazu. Heute muss ich für 60-70 euro die collectors edition kaufen wenn ich was anderes wie diese Abzock 0815 DVD hülle haben will, da fehlt jegliche Atmosphäre.   Sogar in den Collectors packt man die DVD-hülle der standard version zu allerlei Zusatzfeatures.



Sag mal du denkst auch wirklich nicht sehr weit.
Aha, die Spiele waren daher also mehr wert? Damals haben auch 2-3 Leute als Mitarbeiter für die Erstellung eines Bestsellers ausgereicht.
Wie sieht das heute aus?
Aber sowas kannst du ja nicht anfassen, also ist es für dich auch nichts wert, oder wie darf man das verstehen?

Du kannst es drehen und wenden wie du willst, die klassische armselige Litanei der verzweifelten Rechtfertigungsversuche rauf und runterbeten, es wird nicht glaubwürdiger.

Weder der geringere (materielle!!) Umfang einiger Spiele, noch Bugs oder sonstwas werden  dir jemals das Recht geben Spiele illegal zu saugen.

Entweder kaufen, oder warten und dann günstiger kaufen, oder verzichten, andere akzeptable Möglichkeiten gibts nicht (abgesehen von Ausleihen natürlich)


----------



## Raptor (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 01.10.2008 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 01.10.2008 09:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na es stimmt schon das die Verpackungen inklusive Inhalte weniger und kleiner geworden sind. Ich habe auch die Verpackungen von früher lieber, aber auch in den aktuellen DVD-Boxen ist in der Regel noch alles vorhanden: Handbuch, CD/DVD und evtl. zusätzliche Karten etc. . Aber Boeser hat Recht, dass sowas es noch lange nicht rechtfertigt, dass man sich eine illegale Version aus dem Netz zieht. Ebensowenig wie deine Versuche dich als armes Hartz IV Opfer darzustellen, dass sich ja wegen Hartz IV Spiele saugen muss. Dazu ist schon viel gesagt worden, aber eines muss ich noch loswerden. Nur weil du mehr daheim bist und mehr Zeit hast (die man auch anders als mit Computerspielen verbringen kann) aber dadurch auch nicht soviele Geld, hast du noch lange nicht das Recht Spiele illegal zu ziehen. Ich verdiene mittlerweile ganz gut und könnte mir einige Spiele leisten, aber durch meinen Beruf habe ich wenig Zeit für Computerspiele womit es nur wenige im Jahr sind, die ich aber umso mehr genieße.


----------



## ichmusssagen (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				HanFred am 30.09.2008 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 30.09.2008 13:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"basta!" ist nicht gerade eine diskussionsgrundlage.
und wenn es um geistiges eigentum geht, dann ist dieses "verzichtet man eben" durchaus hinterfragbar. welchen moralisch vertretbaren grund gibt es denn dafür?
wirtschaftliche zwänge sind zwar ein grund, man kann die these vertreten, dass die pcspilebrange unter raubkopieren leidet, aber das räumt in keiner weise alle ("basta!") moralischen zweifel an diesem globalen system aus. 
das moralisch beste modell wäre eines, dass einerseits den herstellern den größtmöglichen ertrag beschert, und andererseits das produkt jedem (ja jedem, nicht nur dem der sichs leisten kann), zugänglich zu machen. das heisst jedoch nicht, das raubkopieren eine lösung ist...
da die hersteller jedoch nur eine seite vertreten, ihre eigene, ist es klar, das sie daran kaum ein interesse haben. das heisst jedoch nicht, das diese seite einen moralischen alleinherrschaftsanspruch besitzt.
das der status-quo das "einzig richtige" ist, ist das dümmste was man behaupten, denken oder was auch immer kann. das aktuelle globale wirtschaftssystem ist ein von menschen erzeugtes konstrukt, es kann geändert werden, oder auch zusammenbrechen (siehe weltweite bankenkriese). es wird nur von großen und vor allem finanzstarken interessengruppen versucht jedem einzubläuen der markt sei unfehlbar, reguliere sich selbst und sei gerecht. jeder der dies denkt sollte sich mal in der welt umsehen und überlegen, was dort gerecht ist.
falls einige denken ich rede am thema vorbei, da es ja um kopierschutz geht, dem sei ans herz gelegt: "um so näher man die nase auf das beobachtete objekt bringt, desto weniger sieht man." soll heißen, um die berechtigung von kopierschutz zu diskutieren muss man das "große ganze" berücksichtigen


----------



## stawacz79 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 01.10.2008 09:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 01.10.2008 07:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also erstmal hast du absolut recht mit dem was du sagst,und dann geb ich dir n tip,,finger weg von mercenaries 2,,das is sooo müll und leichte kost!!!warte lieber auf GTA4


----------



## Boesor (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 01.10.2008 19:02 schrieb:
			
		

> "basta!" ist nicht gerade eine diskussionsgrundlage.
> und wenn es um geistiges eigentum geht, dann ist dieses "verzichtet man eben" durchaus hinterfragbar. welchen moralisch vertretbaren grund gibt es denn dafür?



Der moralische Grund ist doch ganz einfach darin gegeben, dass andere Menschen dafür arbeiten um dieses produkt zu erstellen und die sollen dafür auch entlohnt werden.
Was für ein Wertesystem hat man, wenn man so eine Frage stellt?




> das moralisch beste modell wäre eines, dass einerseits den herstellern den größtmöglichen ertrag beschert, und andererseits das produkt jedem (ja jedem, nicht nur dem der sichs leisten kann), zugänglich zu machen. das heisst jedoch nicht, das raubkopieren eine lösung ist...



Zweifellos wäre das das beste, allerdings kenne ich vermutlich genauso wie du gewisse Grundhaltungen der Menschen. Dieses System würde nur funktionieren, wenn die, die es sich leisten können auch entsprechend bezahlen. Freiwillig wird das nicht gehen. Bliebe also nur eine art kulturflatrate (auf die du vermutlich anspielst), also eine Steuer.
Inwiefern diese praktisch zu realisieren ist steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Ebenso, ob die Vorteile die Nachteile aufwiegen würden.


----------



## Huskyboy (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

der Inhalt ist schon zu zeiten der Euroboxen ständig weniger geworden, dabei bleib der preis gleich, und das geheule über raubkopien wurd immer mehr..

ich hab packungen da lag teilweise nurnoch ne CD in Papierhülle drin, die konsequenz das in günstigere boxen zu packen war da nicht mehr weit..

erinnert sich wer an "Games Gallery" doppelte größe einer normalen Eurobox, was war drin 10 CDs in papierhüllen und nen ganz dünnes 12x12cm handbuch.. super..

früher war also auch nicht alles besser, aber es sah schöner aus


----------



## Boesor (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 01.10.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> der Inhalt ist schon zu zeiten der Euroboxen ständig weniger geworden, dabei bleib der preis gleich, und das geheule über raubkopien wurd immer mehr..



das ist doch ne Rechnung, da würden selbst Milchmädchen zusammenzucken.
Schau dir doch einfach mal die Herstellungskosten früher und heute an. Und das ist nur ein Punkt


----------



## Look (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Dann schauen wir uns die PC Verfügbarkeit in Haushalten gestern und heute an, danach die Bandbreitenentwicklung gestern und heute, danach die Konsolenverfügbarkeit gestern und heute, zudem die Kosten für PC Peripherie, Konsolen, TV Geräte und INet-Anschlüsse und ganz zum Schluss die Spielerzahl gestern und heute.

Wer immer von Milchmädchenrechnung faselt und auf die gestiegenen Entwicklungskosten verweist, sollte das gegenüber nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, den die Tatsache das Entwicklungen so viel Geld kosten können, ist der Tatsache geschuldet, das der Markt es hergibt, weil er ein solches Volumen angenommen hat, das sich sowas tragen kann.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Look am 02.10.2008 00:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer immer von Milchmädchenrechnung faselt und auf die gestiegenen Entwicklungskosten verweist, sollte das gegenüber nicht vergessen zu erwähnen, den die Tatsache das Entwicklungen so viel Geld kosten können, ist der Tatsache geschuldet, das der Markt es hergibt, weil er ein solches Volumen angenommen hat, das sich sowas tragen kann.



Da sind wir uns ja völlig einig.
Und dafür sind dann vielleicht lustige, aber doch sinnlose Gimmicks unter den Tisch gefallen.
Der Markt hat sich verändert, Kosten sind anders verteilt und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass 7 von 10 Käufern auch nicht viel mit etwaigem Schnick Schnack, der über ein handbuch und eine Karte (je nach genre sinnvoll (und immer noch Standard) hinausgeht, anfangen können.

Für sowas gibts ja mittlererweile CE´s.

Was ihr wollt ist mal wieder alles, Die Ausstattung der alten Spiele mit der Technologie der aktuellen Spiele.
Das scheint leider eher selten zu gehen.


----------



## Saug0r (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 01.10.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 01.10.2008 22:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Milchmädchenrechnung geht auch doppelt nach hinten los, denn früher gab es auch weniger Leute die überhaupt nen PC zu hause hatten und den zum Spielen benutzt haben.

Prozentual zu den Kosten sind auch die Konsumenten gestiegen, wenn vorher 10 mio gespielt haben sind es jetzt 100 Mio ( weltweit) was 5-10 fache entwickler kosten legitimiert. Wing Commander hat auch damals schon 2 stelligen Mio Betrag gekostet in der Herstellung, dank den Schauspielern und ihrer "Budgets".

Und am erschreckendsten finde ich die Aussage, das jemand, der das Spiel illegal spielt den Hersteller schädigt. 

Das ist ne populistische Lüge, jemand der ne Audio CD nicht kaufen würde und sie sich diese mal anhört, dann feststellt die Musik ist hörenswert, würde so viel eher diese dannach auch kaufen als vorher.
Bei Spielen ist das ähnlich, dort ist s aber auch ne Frage der Hardware.


----------



## Raptor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Anbei noch ein interessante Link zum Thema:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...gner-ohne-P2P/forum-144893/msg-15645842/read/

Man braucht zwar etwas länger um ihn durchzulesen und es ein vielleicht nicht ganz neutraler Erfahrungsbericht aber er läßt im Endeffekt doch die Frage an der Wirksamkeit und den Sinn von viellen Kopierschutzsystemen aufkommen. Was mich brennend interessieren würde ist wieviel Geld Firmen für Kopierschutzsysteme wirlich ausgeben. In Anbetracht der Tatsache das die meisten Kopierschutzsystem am Tag der Veröffentlichung geknackt sind denke ich das sich oft die Ausgaben für einen Kopierschutz wirtschaftlich nicht lohnen. Aber leider kann man das nicht so genau sagen, weil man genauere Zahlen zu den Kosten des Kopierschutz braucht und den wirklichen Verlust durch illegale Versionen nicht berechnen kann.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Saug0r am 02.10.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Und am erschreckendsten finde ich die Aussage, das jemand, der das Spiel illegal spielt den Hersteller schädigt.
> 
> Das ist ne populistische Lüge, jemand der ne Audio CD nicht kaufen würde und sie sich diese mal anhört, dann feststellt die Musik ist hörenswert, würde so viel eher diese danach auch kaufen als vorher.
> Bei Spielen ist das ähnlich, dort ist s aber auch ne Frage der Hardware.



  Den Mist hatten wir doch schon zig mal, trotz deiner drastischen Wortwahl ist es keinesfalls eine poulistische Lüge, eher eine herrlich naive Aussage deinerseits.
Schau dir dochmal das Verhältnis zwischen verkauften Spielen und Kopien an. Und da glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sind alles "Tester, die sich bei Gefallen das Spiel danach noch kaufen?
Dann können wir auch an dieser Stelle abbrechen, du lebst in deiner eigenen Welt.


----------



## Raptor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Saug0r am 02.10.2008 10:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jein, leider ist gerade dieser Bereich dermassen Grau (also nicht eindeutig) wie kaum ein anderer. Es ist natürlich Blödsinn zu behaupten das illegal gesaugte Spiele gar keinen Schaden verursachen. Die populistische Lüge ist aber, dass jedes gesaugte Spiel auch eine gekaufte Version ist. Es ist meines Erachtens unmöglich den genauen wirklichen Schaden zu berechnen den gesaugte Spiele verursachen. Darüber hinaus finde ich das man Audio CD's hier nicht mit Spielen vergleichen kann. Das Argument man hätte sich nur ein Spiel gesaugt um es zu testen trifft nur bei Spielen ohne Demos zu und Spiele die man sich nicht in der Videothek ausleihen kann (wobei ich gespannt bin, ob man Spiele mit DRM-Schutz ala Spore in der Videothek erhält). Klar ist das durch gesaugte Spiele ein Schaden entsteht, die Frage ist nur wie stark/hoch der Schaden ist.
Was hier aber besonders im Musikbereich eine Rolle spielt ist z.B. der Fall, dass jemand sich eine CD oder nur Lieder runterlädt um sich die Musik mal anzuhören und dann Fan von einer Band wird, weil er der Musik Spitze findet. Dies führt dann dazu, dass sich die Person CD's von der Band holt. Natürlich gibt es auch hierzu keine Zahlen, aber speziell bei Audio-CD's kommt sowas gewiß öfters mal vor. Aber genau dieser Punkt zieht bei Computerspielen nicht, da es nur sehr wenige Serien gibt und sich teilweise die Spiele einer Serie doch unterscheiden, so daß hier keiner sich ein Spiel runterlädt Fan von der Reihe wird und alle Spiele der Reihe kauft, wenn es denn überhaupt eine Reihe gibt.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Raptor am 02.10.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Jein, leider ist gerade dieser Bereich dermassen Grau (also nicht eindeutig) wie kaum ein anderer. Es ist natürlich Blödsinn zu behaupten das illegal gesaugte Spiele gar keinen Schaden verursachen. Die populistische Lüge ist aber, dass jedes gesaugte Spiel auch eine gekaufte Version ist. Es ist meines Erachtens unmöglich den genauen wirklichen Schaden zu berechnen den gesaugte Spiele verursachen.



da sind wir einer Meinung. Der Schaden wird nicht 100% der Kopien sein und nicht 0%, irgendwo dazwischen, wo ist wie du sagst nicht zu fassen.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Raptor am 02.10.2008 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei noch ein interessante Link zum Thema:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...gner-ohne-P2P/forum-144893/msg-15645842/read/
> 
> Man braucht zwar etwas länger um ihn durchzulesen und es ein vielleicht nicht ganz neutraler Erfahrungsbericht aber er läßt im Endeffekt doch die Frage an der Wirksamkeit und den Sinn von viellen Kopierschutzsystemen aufkommen. Was mich brennend interessieren würde ist wieviel Geld Firmen für Kopierschutzsysteme wirlich ausgeben. In Anbetracht der Tatsache das die meisten Kopierschutzsystem am Tag der Veröffentlichung geknackt sind denke ich das sich oft die Ausgaben für einen Kopierschutz wirtschaftlich nicht lohnen. Aber leider kann man das nicht so genau sagen, weil man genauere Zahlen zu den Kosten des Kopierschutz braucht und den wirklichen Verlust durch illegale Versionen nicht berechnen kann.



oje, diese 10 MB häppchen waren für ein Modem ziemlich extrem, und damals gabs noch keine Downloadmanager, Faírlight  gibts heute immer noch

dieses verhältniss von illegalen kopien/originalsoftware dürfte eigentlich seit jahren absolut gleich sein, gut früher hatteste 10000 verkäufe und 1000 kopien, heute haste halt das selbe mit nen paar nullen dran..

die Spieleindustrie fährt jedes jahr rekordsummen und heult auf der anderen seite das "raubkopierer" die entwicklung von neuer software verhindern, also eine seite muss da lügen, und das ist wohl eher nicht die gewinnseite


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 02.10.2008 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der terminus "schaden" ist für sich schon falsch.
es werden halt weniger produkte verkauft, schaden ist was anderes.
ein gesamtgesellschaftlicher schaden ist hingegen absolut unwahrscheinlich.
das gesparte geld wird nämlich andernorts ausgegeben. das heisst was der spielebrange an gewinn verlohren geht hilft wieder einer anderen brange. die frage ist also nur wo im krauslauf das geld landet. 
das sich spieleentwickler darüber nicht freuen ist klar. das pcspieler das auch nicht so toll finden ist insofern verständlich, dass das angebot kleiner werden könnte.
gesamtgesellschaftlich gesehen glaube ich eher, dass es schädlich ist geistiges eigentum zurückzuhalten, da es mehr verlierer als gewinner dadurch gibt.
obs nun "gerecht" ist ist eine ansichtssache, da der gerechtigkeitsbegriff schwammig ist.
ich finde es allerdings eher affig sich über harz 4 empfänger aufzuregen und ihnen das kostenlos gesaugte spiel zu neiden. wenn man sich aufregen will, kann man sich mal lieber angucken wer in europa 300 milliarden zahlen soll um das verkorkste finanzsystem zu retten, weil mal wieder ein haufen penner sich verspeckuliert haben, die behaupten der markt reguliere sich selbst. aber wenn der steuerzahler das berappt, dann kann man ja weiterhin spekulieren und sich die taschen vollstopfen....


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> der terminus "schaden" ist für sich schon falsch.
> es werden halt weniger produkte verkauft, schaden ist was anderes.
> ein gesamtgesellschaftlicher schaden ist hingegen absolut unwahrscheinlich.
> das gesparte geld wird nämlich andernorts ausgegeben. das heisst was der spielebrange an gewinn verlohren geht hilft wieder einer anderen brange. die frage ist also nur wo im krauslauf das geld landet.



Sorry, aber wäre ich Spieleentwickler würde ich klar sagen: Was interessiert mich "gesamtgesellschaftlich"? 
Genau, überhaupt nicht.

Es mag für dich ja in Ordnung sein, auf Kosten der Spieleentwickler viele leute glücklich zu machen, aber man muss kein Ökonom sein um eine Prognose über den Erfolg dieser Einstellung abzugeben.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

solange die jährlich rekordgewinne einfahren brauchen die meiner ansicht nach garnicht rumheulen..


----------



## Burtchen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.10.2008 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürlich sind illegal entstandene Mindervkäufe für das betreffende Unternehmen Schaden.


> obs nun "gerecht" ist ist eine ansichtssache, da der gerechtigkeitsbegriff schwammig ist.
> ich finde es allerdings eher affig sich über harz 4 empfänger aufzuregen


Stein des Anstoßes der Diskussion über ALG-2-Empfänger war deren/dessen "Legimation", die wir mit dem Konzept des "Verzichtens" erwidert haben.


> und ihnen das kostenlos gesaugte spiel zu neiden. wenn man sich aufregen will, kann man sich mal lieber angucken wer in europa 300 milliarden zahlen soll um das verkorkste finanzsystem zu retten, weil mal wieder ein haufen penner sich verspeckuliert haben, die behaupten der markt reguliere sich selbst. aber wenn der steuerzahler das berappt, dann kann man ja weiterhin spekulieren und sich die taschen vollstopfen....


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ich sehe hier eine Mischung aus allgemeiner Kapitalismus-Kritik und "Solange Mörder frei herumlaufen, darf mir die Polizei keine Knöllchen verpassen".

_edit: Zu spät._


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> solange die jährlich rekordgewinne einfahren brauchen die meiner ansicht nach garnicht rumheulen..



Wer sind denn die von denen du da ununterbrochen redest?
Und was legitimiert das verdammt nochmal?


----------



## Burtchen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> solange die jährlich rekordgewinne einfahren brauchen die meiner ansicht nach garnicht rumheulen..


1. Quelle für Rekordgewinne?
2. Inwiefern legitimiert der wirtschaftliche Zustand des "Opfers" zum Rechtsbruch?
_edit: Schon wieder zu spät._


----------



## der-jo (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> solange die jährlich rekordgewinne einfahren brauchen die meiner ansicht nach garnicht rumheulen..



ist das nur bei Spielen so, oder klaust du alles was erfolgreich ist und ohne dich überlebt?

edith: _oh man, sogar burtchen war schneller_


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 02.10.2008 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle? die zahlen die die börsenorienteieren Spielefirmen so veröffentlichen, die zahlen werden jedes jahr höher

natürlich sind die riesigen gewinne keine legitimation für illegale kopien, nur tun viele hersteller so als würden sie deswegen kurz vor der pleite stehen, und das ist lächerlich, das macht die Musikindustrie übrigens auch.. 

die die pleite gehen, da ist das meist auf nicht vorhandene produktqualität zurückzuführen, schrott kauft halt keiner..

ich brauche nichts zu kopieren, ich kann mir die spiele kaufen, aber ich kann jeden verstehen der weniger geld hat und sich die teile eben nicht einfach so kaufen kann, weil er auch was im kühlschrank haben muss

und ich habe immer noch keinen beweis gesehen das "illegale kopien" minderverkäufe erzeugen, da warte ich seit 20 jahren drauf


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber wäre ich Spieleentwickler würde ich klar sagen: Was interessiert mich "gesamtgesellschaftlich"?
> Genau, überhaupt nicht.


 
diese aussage spiegelt ja in etwa das ständige rumgezicke in der diskussion aus, was ich in erster linie von den hardlinern hier "basta!" "rechtsbruch" "wer sichs nicht leisten kann" etc. höhre.
angefangen hat die diskussion (nur zur erinnerung) damit, dass jemand forderte "saugen" solle nicht weiterhin gesellschaftlich bagatellisiert werden, sondern man solle es endlich ernst nehmen.

nach deiner aussage oben klingt das ergo so: "sorry, aber wäre ich gesellschaft würde ich klar sagen: was interressieren mich die spieleentwickler? genau überhapt nicht"

einerseits wird hier bewusstes handeln gefordert, und verlangt die "sauger" sollten es lassen, andererseits zeigt sich aus welcher position heraus argumentiert wird. aus einer eigensinnigen, rücksichtslosen, die denkt im recht zu sein, weil sie sich auf gesetze berufen kann.  
wenn ihr glaubt dass sich so etwas an der situation ändert seid ihr aber schief gewickelt. wobei, ihr könntet ja auch verlangen, dass die polizei, vom steuerzahler bezahlt aller "sauger" annimmt, damit es den "spieleentwicklern die sich nicht für gesellschaft interressieren" besser geht. 

also ich mache mir wenigstens gedanken darüber wie man die situation verbessern könnte, während hier auf kleingeistigster egoistischer basis rumgenörgelt wird.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 02.10.2008 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann nen doch mal welche, aber bitte auch die der ganzen Branche, Konzerne sind nicht alles, es gibt auch kleine publisher.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich mache mir wenigstens gedanken darüber wie man die situation verbessern könnte, während hier auf kleingeistigster egoistischer basis rumgenörgelt wird.



Auch wenn sich deine Gedanken ein wenig nach nem LSD Trip anhören.
Mach dochmal n vernünftiges Konzept oder wenigstens geordnete Gedanken.

Was genau willst du wie erreichen und welche Konsequenzen siehst du dabei?

Edith: nach deiner aussage oben klingt das ergo so: "sorry, aber wäre ich gesellschaft würde ich klar sagen: was interressieren mich die spieleentwickler? genau überhapt nicht"

Ich fürchte du verstehst da einige Zusammenhänge nicht ganz. Spieleentwickler ist ein beruf, ein gewerbe.
Das ist nicht die Wohlfahrt.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

http://www.golem.de/0805/59665.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Activision-steigert-Umsatz-um-80-Prozent--/meldung/103188
http://www.golem.de/0804/59280.html

1 minute MSN suche..

die Verkaufszahlen von titeln wie Edna bricht aus kennt ihr selbst? oder vom Müllabfuhrsimulator..


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> die die pleite gehen, da ist das meist auf nicht vorhandene produktqualität zurückzuführen, schrott kauft halt keiner..



Mach es dir doch nicht so einfach, die Welt ist nicht schwarz/weiß Es sind auch schon Studios geschlossen worden, die hervorragende Qualität abgeliefert haben, aber bei denen am Ende der Profit nicht stimmte (aktuell: Emsemble)



> ich brauche nichts zu kopieren, ich kann mir die spiele kaufen, aber ich kann jeden verstehen der weniger geld hat und sich die teile eben nicht einfach so kaufen kann, weil er auch was im kühlschrank haben muss



Auch das hatten wir bereits bis zum Erbrechen abgehandelt, niemand muss Raubkopien, es gibt Budgetsoftware, man kann auch mal auf ein Spiel verzichten.
Das ist doch unfassbar, dass diese Möglichkeit nichtmal mehr theoretisch existiert.



> und ich habe immer noch keinen beweis gesehen das "illegale kopien" minderverkäufe erzeugen, da warte ich seit 20 jahren drauf



Wie willst du das denn zweifelsfrei beweisen? Aber auch ohne den beweis zwingt uns doch die Logik den Schluss auf, dass Raubkopien Minderverkäufe erzeugen.
Da kannst du doch nicht ernsthaft dran zweifeln.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.golem.de/0805/59665.html
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Activision-steigert-Umsatz-um-80-Prozent--/meldung/103188
> http://www.golem.de/0804/59280.html
> 
> ...



Kleiner Hinweis, Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn.


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Burtchen am 02.10.2008 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Stein des Anstoßes der Diskussion über ALG-2-Empfänger war deren/dessen "Legimation", die wir mit dem Konzept des "Verzichtens" erwidert haben.




"konzept", das soll ein konzept sein ja?  




> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ich sehe hier eine Mischung aus allgemeiner Kapitalismus-Kritik und "Solange Mörder frei herumlaufen, darf mir die Polizei keine Knöllchen verpassen".




also von "mir" rede ich eigendlich gar nicht, falss es dir aufgefallen sein sollte.
und das eine hat mit dem anderen zu tun, dass hier so getan wird, wie wenn der aktuelle status quo das richtige sei. und deswegen gäbe es auch keine diskussion (verbot=verzicht=ende der diskussion). die lächerlichkeit dieser position kann man ja gerade beobachten, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

tja, was nützt ein gutes spiel wenn es am userwunsch vorbeiproduziert wird

Ensembles schließung hat vermutlich noch andere gründe, die Microsoft wohl nicht so sagen möchte, da kann man nur spekulieren

eben genau das ist problem, die konzerne reden von schäden in irgendwelchen höhen ohne das die einen beweis für diese zahlen liefern, weil sie es nicht können, diese "schaden"zahlen sind pure erfindung, praktisch wenn man die zur argumentation braucht

Herr Beckstein hat ja auch immer argumente gegen Killerspiele präsentiert die erfunden waren, ist das selbe..


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, was nützt ein gutes spiel wenn es am userwunsch vorbeiproduziert wird
> 
> Ensembles schließung hat vermutlich noch andere gründe, die Microsoft wohl nicht so sagen möchte, da kann man nur spekulieren
> 
> ...



Hatten wir doch auch alles schon, natürlich sind die Zahlen der Konzerne, die 1:1 umrechnen kaum korrekt, aber das sagt doch nicht, dass überhaupt kein schaden entsteht.
Sorry, aber wir drehen uns doch komplett im Kreis, du antwortest kein Stück, sondern kommst ständig mit anderen Dingen um die Ecke (Was hat beckstein hier zu suchen?)

Wenn was neues kommt werde ich gerne wieder antworten, aber solange ich das gefühl haben muss, du liest gar nicht was ich schreibe bringt das wenig.


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 18:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> häh?
> du forderst von den konsumenten und der gesellschaft sich um die entwickler zu scheren und umgekehrt nicht?
> 
> also ich glaube du bist auf nem trip



Ja natürlich, mich würde (wie bereits oben schonmal erwähnt) sehr interessieren, wie du sowas regeln willst.
Ein Unternehmen orientiert sich am Markt, hier an den Spielern.
Es produziert ein Gut und verkauft es gegen Geld.

Inwiefern hat denn ein Spieleentwickler eine gesellschaftliche Aufgabe?


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Unternehmen orientiert sich am Markt, hier an den Spielern.
> Es produziert ein Gut und verkauft es gegen Geld.



und wenn ein Unternehmen am Kunden vorbei produziert hat er einen Flop, und entsprechend mies verkauft sich das

eine Spielefirma redet dann davon das die "raubkopierer" schuld sind..


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Konkret wären dann natürlich die Zahlen der Sauger interessant. 
Bei z.B. 600.000 illegalen Downloads schwer vorstellbar, dass das Spiel am Markt vorbei produziert wurde.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 18:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dummerweise gibts auch für die zahlen keinen nachweis, die kommen von sogenannten P2P logfirmen, da diese nicht erzählen wie die an ihre zahlen kommen ist das relativ unseriös

zumal kamen zahlen in der höhe bisher auch noch nie vor, da du Spore meinst, da weiss man ja wie das zustande kam.. SecuROM war schuld.. übrigens stehen den zahlen locker 2 millionen verkaufte exemplare gegen..

man kann da zwar nur spekulieren, aber ich würd sagen das EA ohne Kopierschutz mehr davon verkauft hätte ohne das man ehrliche käufer mit sowas belastet

hättest du als beispiel StarCraft gebracht wär das argumentieren schwerer geworden


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.10.2008 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sicher, wer gewisse Dinge nicht glauben will wird sie auch niemals glauben.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

naja, jedenfalls gibt es diese diskussion seit mindestens 1985, und es werden immer noch spiele programmiert entgegen der bösen prophezeiungen von Industrie und Günther Dörr


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit einer weltweiten kulturflatrate, bei der kostenlos alles von jedem auf der welt geladen werden kann, wenn man sich anmeldet(um mehrfachdownloads zu verhindern die das ergebniss verzerren würden)
jeder download wird gespeichert. jder einspeiser von kultur bekommt nach downloads prozentual gelder ausgeschüttet.
finanzierung durch alle staaten mit steuergeldern, proportional zum brutto inlandsprodukt oder eher bruttosozialprodukt. aufpeppen könnte man das geld hiefür natürlich mit der börsen"hust"steuer. 
so würde ein maximum an konsumenten zugang bekommen und die unternehmen in "gerechter" weise entlohnt.
aber so wills ja keiner, da ja jeder so viel rausschlagen will wie geht.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> sicher, wer gewisse Dinge nicht glauben will wird sie auch niemals glauben.


Diese Aussage stellt nichts weiter dar als die Aufforderung, gewisse Sachen einfach als "gottgegeben" hinzunehmen und nicht kritisch zu hinterfragen.

"In Deutschland gibt es 3298 Lehrer zu viel." Woher ich diese Zahl habe? Völlig unwichtig, allein die Existenz der Zahl belegt ihre Glaubwürdigkeit...


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> mit einer weltweiten kulturflatrate, bei der kostenlos alles von jedem auf der welt geladen werden kann, wenn man sich anmeldet(um mehrfachdownloads zu verhindern die das ergebniss verzerren würden)
> jeder download wird gespeichert. jder einspeiser von kultur bekommt nach downloads prozentual gelder ausgeschüttet.
> finanzierung durch alle staaten mit steuergeldern, proportional zum brutto inlandsprodukt oder eher bruttosozialprodukt. aufpeppen könnte man das geld hiefür natürlich mit der börsen"hust"steuer.
> so würde ein maximum an konsumenten zugang bekommen und die unternehmen in "gerechter" weise entlohnt.
> aber so wills ja keiner, da ja jeder so viel rausschlagen will wie geht.



Ja, dachte ich mir schon so ungefähr.
hat aber gewisse nachteile, die dir sicher auch nicht verborgen geblieben sind. 
Wenn man sich alles downloaden kann, wie man will, verzerrt das natürlich, trotz ausgeschlossener Mehrfachdownloads (was technisch erstmal zu realisieren wäre)

Am Beispiel PC Spiele:
ich würde mir nicht mehr nur die Spiele kaufen, die mir ziemlich sicher gefallen, ich würde mir einfach alles runterladen, alles mal antesten.

Was zur Folge hätte, dass so ziemlich alle Firmen durch meinen Download Geld bekommen würden.
Die Belohnung für ein gutes, oder gar sehr gutes Spiel würde sich also im Vergleich zu den mittelmäßigen Spielen verringern.

Welche Auswirkungen hätte dies wohl auf die produzenten? Würden Spiele wie GTA noch in diesem Umfang produziert, mit diesen kosten?
Würde man nicht auch jede menge "Schrott" mit durchziehen?

Da gefällt mir ein individueller markt aber sehr viel besser.

Und zur Finanzierung, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich eine Mehrheit finden würde, Computerspiele mit einer Steuer zu finanzieren. Genauer gesagt sehe ich da überhaupt keinen Grund zu.
Und das ganze weltweit zu realisieren noch viel weniger.

Ne Börsensteuer (die ich aus anderen gründen für Blödsinn halte, aber das gehört kaum hierher) könnte da wohl eher dringendere Projekte finanzieren.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, jedenfalls gibt es diese diskussion seit mindestens 1985, und es werden immer noch spiele programmiert entgegen der bösen prophezeiungen von Industrie und Günther Dörr



Sicher werden noch welche produziert, aber es wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie der Markt ohne Raubkopien aussähe.
Aber schon klar, dafür gibts natürlich keine beweise, ist mir bewusst.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 19:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn raubkopien technisch nicht möglich wären? hohe preise, begrenztes angebot, weniger konkurenz


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 19:49 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn raubkopien technisch nicht möglich wären? hohe preise, begrenztes angebot, weniger konkurenz



  Wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

erfahrung

anfang der 90er als Spiele langsam vemehrt auf CD erschienen die nicht (extrem schwer) kopierbar waren gingen die preise hoch, um durchaus 10-30 DM (von aussreissern wie 7th Guest abgesehen das sollte 200 DM kosten)

und das waren teilweise einfach nur von Diskette auf CD kopierter kram


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 19:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so siehts zumindets bei den konsoletiteln aus, haufenweise müll und 75 euro pro spiel...
das mit den preisen denke ich auch, die würden teurer werden, das mit der miesen qualität bei konsolespielen liegt glaube ich eher am publikum, was bei konsolen komplexität abgeneigt ist und arcade toll findet...


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 02.10.2008 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Battlefield Bad Company kostet z.b. soviel, und das ist NICHT die Special Gold dingsdaedition..


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> aber um ernsthaft auf deine bedenken einzugehen, so sind dafür lösungen möglich.
> zum einen durch ein benotungssystem, was kein problem sein sollte, wenn man sich zB die imdb anschaut, wo die meisten filme recht sinnig beurteilt wurden.



Nur ist das da auch nicht mit geld verbunden.



> falls dir das nicht reicht, dann wäre da noch die möglichkeit bei pcspielen nach spieldauer zu messen.



Schlecht für Shooter, gut für Rollenspiele. Heroes of Might &Magic 5 wäre ein Millionengeschäft für den hersteller.



> das bedeutet nicht, dass man von jedem spieler auf der welt messdaten braucht, wie lange der spielt, da gäbe es auch möglichkeiten.



z.b.?



> der grund weshalb es nicht realisiert wird ist wohl eher, dass es die konzerne nicht wollen.



Die dafür wohl auch gute gründe haben



> weswegen du als konsument davon nichts hält ist mir eher schleierhaft, aber es soll ja leute geben, die den "individuellen markt" irgendiwe toll finden, obwohl sie warscheinlich gar nicht begründen können, was an dem gut ist.



Ja, die soll es geben, ich hingegen hab es sogar begründet.
Nochmal in Kurzform:
- gute Spiele werden bei der Form in der Bezahlung benachteiligt
- daher negative Folgen für das Angebot
- Steuergelder für ein derartiges Privatvergnügen zu verschwenden halte ich für Unfug.


-


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> so siehts zumindets bei den konsoletiteln aus, haufenweise müll und 75 euro pro spiel...



Und wer definiert was Müll ist? 



> das mit den preisen denke ich auch, die würden teurer werden, das mit der miesen qualität bei konsolespielen liegt glaube ich eher am publikum, was bei konsolen komplexität abgeneigt ist und arcade toll findet...



Das mit den preisen würde eher nicht teurer werden, ist auch ganz logisch, denn es besteht immer noch Konkurrenz auf dem markt.

Das einzige, was vermutlich geschehen würde, wäre ein verspätetes Reduzieren des Preises der Spiele.

Edith: Das Konsolentitel teurer sind hängt natürlich auch mit der Lizenzabgabe zusammen, wie euch sicher bewusst ist.


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> erfahrung
> 
> anfang der 90er als Spiele langsam vemehrt auf CD erschienen die nicht (extrem schwer) kopierbar waren gingen die preise hoch, um durchaus 10-30 DM (von aussreissern wie 7th Guest abgesehen das sollte 200 DM kosten)
> 
> und das waren teilweise einfach nur von Diskette auf CD kopierter kram



Was aber keine Aussage über den Gesamtmarkt macht. ich möchte auch erstmal bezweifeln, dass damals alle Spiele diesen Preissprung gemacht haben. Waren da vielleicht auch aufwendigere produktionen dabei? (7th Guest z.B. ist so eine)
Vor allem gehst du damit nicht auf deine anderen Punkte ein.

Letztlich ist der Preis von aktuell 50€ kaum eine Reaktion auf Raubkopierer, wieso auch? gratis wird immer billiger sein.


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beinahe sämtliche CD Spiele waren teurer als die diskettenpendanten, auch selbst wenn sie einfach nur von Diskette auf CD kopiert wurden ohne änderung

und erklär mir dann mal warum die preise dann wieder gefallen sind als die CD brenner bezahlbar wurden, bestimmt nicht weil die hersteller gute laune hatten oder die produktionskosten gefallen sind.. Wing Commander 4 war wesentlich teurer und aufwendiger als z.b. Rebell Assault, aber auch 20 DM billiger..


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> beinahe sämtliche CD Spiele waren teurer als die diskettenpendanten, auch selbst wenn sie einfach nur von Diskette auf CD kopiert wurden ohne änderung
> 
> und erklär mir dann mal warum die preise dann wieder gefallen sind als die CD brenner bezahlbar wurden, bestimmt nicht weil die hersteller gute laune hatten oder die produktionskosten gefallen sind.. Wing Commander 4 war wesentlich teurer und aufwendiger als z.b. Rebell Assault, aber auch 20 DM billiger..



Immer auch eine Frage der möglichen Nachfrage.
oder anders ausgedrückt, wieviele Leute hatten zur Zeit von RA ein CD Laufwerk, wieviele zur Zeit von Wing Commander 4?


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

wir haben für Rebell Assault die CD Laufwerke gekauft..   

welcher wirtschaftszweig senkt eigentlich bei hoher nachfrage die preise? selbst BWL studenten würden sowas nicht machen..


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 02.10.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 02.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ichmusssagenam 02.10.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. das mit der Benachteiligung ist absolut unbegründet und auch noch falsch. heutzutage können schlechte, mangelhafte spiele per marketing und sonst wie erreichen massenhaft abgesetzt zu werden. heute werden gute spiele benachteiligt.



Jetzt wirds kurios



> deine lapidare ablehnung zeugt lediglich von vorgefertigter meinung ohne bereitschaft auch nur nach lösungsansätzen zu suchen



na klar.




> 2. negative folgen fürs angebot hat es wenn firmen wie ea durch lizenzen den markt beherrschen und kleinere firmen schlucken mit rücksichtsloser finanzpolitik



Hmm, deshlab gibts ja auch nur noch einen Konzern. Es ist übrigens schön anzusehen, dass du ne ziemlich "romantische" Vorstellung hast. Schön erkennbar an Wörtern wie "rücksichtslos"



> 3. was ist denn bei dir kein privatvergnügen?



so im allgemeinen?



> vermutlich willst du den staat gleich abschaffen?



Eine etwas gewagte Schlussfolgerung, woher nimmst du diese Annahme?



> oder brauchst du die polizei noch um die konzerne zu schützen?



 



> du könnest dir mal die menschenrechte zur gemüte führen, wo das recht an teilhabe an kultur drinsteht.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menschenrechte



  Da hast du ein wenig was falsch verstanden. Menschenrechte im bezug auf Kultur meinen nicht, dass du in Zukunft für annähernd lau EA Spiele zocken darfst.




Ich würde ja wirklich gerne ernsthafter antworten, aber jetzt ist doch der Punkt erreicht, an dem es einfach zu dumm wird.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Boesor (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 02.10.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wir haben für Rebell Assault die CD Laufwerke gekauft..
> 
> welcher wirtschaftszweig senkt eigentlich bei hoher nachfrage die preise? selbst BWL studenten würden sowas nicht machen..



BWL Studenten wissen aber, dass hohe Nachfrage nicht unbedingt auch auf ein Produkt beschränkt ist. Solange es noch mehrer Computerspiele am Markt gibt besteht auch Konkurrenz.

Um das mal zum Abschluss zu führen:

Aufgrund der Konkurrenzsituation werden die preise nie monopolartig in den Himmel schießen.
Ausnahmen, wie z.B. seinerzeit RA, oder auch Tiberium Sun wird es immer geben, weil diese Spiele eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung schüren konnten und sich auch mit einem höheren Preis verkaufen lassen.
Generell aber wird sich der preis auf einem Niveau, abhängig von der Konkurrenzsituation und den produktionskosten und sonstigen Marktgegebenheiten einpendeln.

Was ich, wie gesagt, den Raubkopien "zugestehe", ist der rasante Wertverfall vieler Softwareprodukte. Der wäre ohne Raubkopien denke ich nicht so hoch


----------



## Huskyboy (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

wenn RA nen einzelfall in der sache "CD Rom spiele sind teurer als diskettenspiele" gewesen wär, es waren bis auf 2-3 ausnahmen alle teurer.. AUCH die einfach nur von Diskette auf CD kopiert wurden..


----------



## ichmusssagen (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ichmusssagenam 02.10.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du ein wenig was falsch verstanden. Menschenrechte im bezug auf Kultur meinen nicht, dass du in Zukunft für annähernd lau EA Spiele zocken darfst.
> 
> 
> Gute Nacht




ach ja stimmt, pcspiele sind ja keine kulturgüter, sondern "luxusgüter" 
 

das menschenrechtsseminar ist wohl ausgefallen in deiner FDP-Kita


----------



## Boesor (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 03.10.2008 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja stimmt, pcspiele sind ja keine kulturgüter, sondern "luxusgüter"
> 
> 
> das menschenrechtsseminar ist wohl ausgefallen in deiner FDP-Kita



Wieso willst du mich eigentlich ständig in eine Ecke drängen? 
Soll ich das jetzt beantworten, indem ich dich nach deinem "Die Linke" Parteibuch frage? Oder ja nach Alter SED?
Lächerlich, wenn dir nichts mehr einfällt sei halt einfach still aber komm mir doch nicht so.


----------



## ichmusssagen (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 03.10.2008 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> ichmusssagen am 03.10.2008 11:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, sorry, dass war nicht die feine art und einer diskussion sicherlich nicht zuträglich.

aber du schreibst hier ich würde reden als wenn ich auf einem LSD trip wäre und 
ziehst meine äußerung, dass kultur ein menschenrecht sei, womit ich eine kulturflatrate begründet hatte, ebenso dämlich ins lächerliche. 
diese "dann verzichtet man eben!" sprüche hier sind defakto menschenrechtsverletzend, wenn man sie auf ein individuum bezieht, dass sich "wirklich" keine kulturgüter leisten kann. das bedeutet nicht, dass ich einen freihfahrtsschein für alle raubkopierer verlange, da ich davon ausgehe, dass sich davon einige die spiele leisten könnten.

zum thema einfälle: außer verbot und geht nicht ist von deiner seite in der gesamten debatte rein gar nichts gekommen. eine unterbindung von raubkopieren ist in der momentanen lage nicht möglich und wäre nur durch eine stark erhöhte überwachung des internets möglich kombiniert mit millionen von strafanzeigen. 
ich hatte vorausgesetzt, dass dies hier nicht zur debatte steht, weswegen man sich etwas anderes überlegen muss, wenn man die situation verändern möchte.

aber ich denke unsere jeweiligen haltungen sind klar gewordenn und wir können uns weiteren hickhack sparen.

mfg


----------



## Boesor (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				ichmusssagen am 03.10.2008 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich denke unsere jeweiligen haltungen sind klar gewordenn und wir können uns weiteren hickhack sparen.



sehr schön


----------



## Huskyboy (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ich hab nen parteibuch der Pogo Partei   

wie gesagt, keine seite kann stichhaltige beweise liefern, deswegen drehen wir uns im kreis.. ich würd sagen wir begraben das theme mit dem ergebniss

"Ein Kopierschutz der ehrliche käufer am spielen hindert, bzw dieses erschwert ist das letzte"..


----------



## Ra-Tiel (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Huskyboy am 03.10.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] "Ein Kopierschutz der ehrliche käufer am spielen hindert, bzw dieses erschwert ist das letzte"..


Was genau der Grund ist, warum Bethesda in Fallout 3 auf DRM Geschichten a la EA verzichtet:


			
				[url=http://www.shacknews.com/featuredarticle.x?id=1012 schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle[/url]][...]
> 
> *Shack:* Similar question in the sense that it's an issue that can be overblown. What kind of copy protection will be included on the PC version of Fallout 3?
> 
> ...


----------



## Raptor (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Ra-Tiel am 04.10.2008 03:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 03.10.2008 18:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sieht eigentlich Kundenfreundlichkeit aus, wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe. Aber ich würde als Firma doch keinem Support geben der das Spiel nicht gekauft hat, aber dadurch schaffen sie es vielleicht neue Kunden zu erhalten. 
Das andere keinen so extremen Kopierschutz einsetzen wie EA scheint mir daran zu liegen, dass EA es sich erlauben kann. EA macht massiv Werbung für viele Spiele (z.B. Spore) und verkauft trotz dem DRM System noch eine hohe Anzahl an Spielen. Vermutlich ist es für kleinere Firmen (demnach fast alle außer noch ActivisionBlizzard) doch ein Risiko ein so extremes Kopierschutzsystem (DRM von EA ist für mich nicht nur Kopierschutz) was sich in weniger Verkaufszahlen wiederspiegeln würde, speziell wenn sie nur für den PC entwickeln.


----------



## TripleD (9. November 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich bin absolut für jedewede Form des Kopierschutzes, denn Raubkopierer sind miese, niedere Wesen!! Es ist Diebstahl und wenn es so weitergeht, gibt es bald keine gescheiten und innovativen Spiele!! 

DANKE RAUBKOPIERER!!!! 

Aber das wird sich leider nie ändern, solange die Menschen hierzulande so denken,wie sie denken. 

Wartet doch einfach, bis Spiele für 10 Euro erhältlich sind, wenn ihr Assis (ich meine damit nur alle Raubkopierer!!) kein Geld habt. Ich bin auch armer Student und zocke auf diese Art und Weise. Man muss doch nicht immer das neueste Spiel sofort zocken, wenn man keine Kohle hat!!


----------



## stawacz79 (9. November 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

ich muss mein problem mal hier posten:

ich habe gestern mein system neu aufgesetzt und neue hardware verbaut,so nun hab ich gerade versucht farcry2 und crysiswarhead zu installieren.mein problem,keines der beiden lässt sich mehr aktivieren.fehlermeldung:prüfung des erscheinungsdatums fehlgeschlagen,,was kann das sein hab beide vorher deinstalliert und auch nur einmal installiert


----------



## viko51 (25. November 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

also ich bin auch nicht fürs Raubkopieren denn es kostest gewissermaßen auch Arbeitsplätze!!
Nur mal angenommen man ist bei einer Entwicklerfirma angestellt undnhat auch sein Freundeskreis ,muß dann dauernd hören 'och ich hab das spiel schon ,hab ich mir mal kurz Runtergeladen'  wie die Angst dann steigt  um seinen Arbeitsplatz - Exiztens aussichten wird einem Richtig Übel!1
und das könnte man in vielen Arbeitsbereichen ausdehnen.
Zumal nwenn man 1 raubkopie hat ,hat man auch keinen Gegenwert  um es später mal zu verkaufen!!
Wenn sich alle das mal durch den kopf gehen lasen und di Spiele Industrie die Preise  sprich die gewinn satze Senken würden dann Denke ich würde sich das Thema whrscheinlich bis auf eingewisses Maß reduzieren.
Oder noch ei beispiel : 
Wenn ich als Kunde mir ein Siel Downloade zum Normalpreis  was ich später nicht verkaufen kann da es ja auf der Festplatte ist!
Dann Denke ich ist es nicht gerechtfertigt den Normalpreis zu verlangen sondern dan 2\3 vom Verkpr. zu nehmen.
MFG
Vik051


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Der Onlineaktivierungswahn wird wohl immer schlimmer: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=740010

Am Ende musst du dein Computerspiel wohl an der Kasse freischalten lassen, zu Hause nochmal aktivieren und und und..... lol? Wo soll das noch enden?


----------



## Kandinata (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 05.12.2008 01:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Onlineaktivierungswahn wird wohl immer schlimmer: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=740010
> 
> Am Ende musst du dein Computerspiel wohl an der Kasse freischalten lassen, zu Hause nochmal aktivieren und und und..... lol? Wo soll das noch enden?



Wenn es NUR beim Verkauf aktiviert wird hätte ich schon fast keine Probleme damit, das wäre zumindest eine halbwegs vernünftige Alternative zum jetzigen triplefachen "ich beiße mich mit allen anderen Programmen + dem eigenen was ich schützen soll" wie es derzeit überall zu finden ist und die möglichen Probleme werden massiv reduziert   
Kommt das allerdings nochmal EXTRA hinzu sieht die Sache natürlich komplett anders aus   

Und ob diese Lösung sicherer ist als alles andere, bzw ob sie überhaup Praktisch allgemein machbar ist, naja, das lassen wir mal dahingestellt sein


----------



## Huskyboy (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				TripleD am 09.11.2008 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin absolut für jedewede Form des Kopierschutzes, denn Raubkopierer sind miese, niedere Wesen!! Es ist Diebstahl und wenn es so weitergeht, gibt es bald keine gescheiten und innovativen Spiele!!
> 
> DANKE RAUBKOPIERER!!!!
> 
> ...



und wie ist es so propaganda nachzuplappern?


----------



## CptRic (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Bester Kopierschutz ist und bleibt das beilegen von spielnötigen Utensilien, gutes Beispiel: Guitare Hero. Kann man vielleicht kopieren, jedoch fehlt noch immer die Gitarre zum zocken. Die Hersteller müssen sich einfach ein wenig mehr anstrengen anstatt systemstörende Kopiermechanismen auf ihre Spiele zu pappen, die das Spiel anfälliger auf Bugs und Abstürze machen. 
Zudem ist es wohl eher nicht die Schuld von Raubkopieren das die Spiele immer mieser werden. Es liegt wohl eher daran das keine eigenen Ideen mehr umgesetzt werden, es wird gutes wiederverwertet, leider Gottes nicht verbessert sondern eher verschlechtert. Wenn ich mir Spiele kaufe wie Gothic 3, welches ich so ca. 1,5h gezockt habe und danach an Haarverlust litt, ist es kein wunder dass man sich zuerst mal ein Spiel herunterlädt um zu sehen wie gut oder wie mies das Produkt ist. Die meisten Hersteller bringen ja keine Demoversion mehr auf den Markt, vielleicht weil sie wissen das danach das Spiel nicht mehr verkauft wird weil es einfach nicht fertig ist.

Wenn einer die Mona Lisa klaut, sie dann an einer Bushaltestelle aufhängt, macht man sich dann strafbar wenn man sich diese anschaut?


----------



## Occulator (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Im Prinzip hatte ich noch (fast) nie Probleme mit Kopierschutz, dass ich allerdings nach 3 mal Mass Effekt installieren nen neuen Key beantragen muss nervt mich allerdings schon etwas.

zum Thema noch eine nette Anekdote:
Securom wurde innerhalb kürzester zeit von einem minderjährigen Linux-User geknackt, weil er sich einen Workaround basteln wollte um ein geschütztes Spiel unter Linux spielen zu können. (Er hatte das Original)


----------



## hatteee (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Mehrspielermodus ist meist Voraussetzung für ein guten verkauf, und wenn´s auch noch Ranked ist sowieso.

Mich stört die Aktivierung/Installation Limitierung von spielen.

Wenn es keine Demo gibt.....
Dann hätte ich diverse Fehlkäufe vermeiden können.
Auch wenn es hart kling, aber manchmal ist der gang zu Videothek billiger und sinnvoller.
Als sich ein Game runterzuladen, strafbar zu machen...

Kopierschutz....
Ausweisnummer - Key Verifizierung........


----------



## nathra (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Wieso muß immer Half life 2 als beispiel herhalten?
das hat ich am release mit crack aus dem netz gezogen....lief einwandfrei
inzwischen hab ich mir die orange box gekauft aber jedes spiel wird gecrackt.
auch wenn man nur noch nen key bekommt und das spiel aus dem netz geladen werden muß.
Die daten sind trotzdem auf dem pc.
Und dann nimmt alles seinen gang.
es wird gecrackt verpackt und versendet.
Kostet unötig geld das man in die qualitätssicherung stecken könnte.
Oder man könnte die spiele billiger machen....
Naja wird sich wohl nie was ändern


----------



## Tarnsocke (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*

Ich habe schon viele Forenbeiträge in diversen Foren zu dem Thema verfolgt.
Was sich da so herauskristallisiert hat ist:
1. Solange Kopierschutz nur über Software erfolgt, wird er immer ausgehebelt werden. Wahrscheinlich auch, sollte es zu irgendwelchen Hardwarelösungen kommen.
Aus dieser Perspektive ist ein Kopierschutz sinnlos, solange jeder an Cracks rankommt. Bzw die verfügbaren Plattformen um die Spiele komplett zu ziehen sind ja nicht wenig.
2. Kopierschutzsysteme sind entweder so einfach, dass sie leicht umgangen werden können, oder so hart, dass der ehrliche Käufer drangsaliert wird. Und wie ich aus vielen Threads entnehmen kann sind das wirklich die Kunden, die oft und/oder sogar regelmäßig Spiele kaufen. Quasi die Personengruppe, die die Haupteinnahmequelle der (Spiele)Industrie ist. 

Generell befürworte ich ja Kopierschutz, da wie schon oft erwähnt, die Spieleentwickler auch was für Ihre Arbeit haben wollen. Und die Produktionskosten der Spiele gehen mitlerweile an die 100 Mio.-Marke (glaube ich). 
Solang die ganzen Kopierschutzsysteme aber kaum eine Woche überleben ohne geknackt zu werden, und danach nur die ehrliche Käufer pisaken ist das eine frechheit.

EDIT:
Da ja hier und da Videotheken erwähnt werden: Was ich schon immer faszinierend fand ist, dass dort neben Chips und Eis auch Rohline verkauft werden (zumindest in der Videothek bei mir um die Ecke, eine Kette)


----------



## Peter23 (5. August 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 22.09.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei uns in Deutschland geht es ja bei dem Thema noch relativ gesittet zu. Jemand aus meiner Familie hat mal Urlaub in der Türkei gemacht und da haben sie sogar in öffentlichen Läden Raubkopien für ein Apfel und ein Ei quasi verkauft. Da sind sogar Polizisten rumgelaufen und niemand hat das gejuckt. Echt krass, wäre so als würde bei uns der Media Markt raubkopien verkaufen  :-o




Das ist in vielen ärmeren Ländern so, sogenannte Raubkopien werden nur in wenigen Ländern negativ gesehen.


----------



## Peter23 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Special - Spielemarkt: Der Kopierschutz - eine Geschichte voller Missverständnisse?*



			
				Boesor am 23.09.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 23.09.2008 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hand aufs Herz du hast niemals selbst, und kennst auch niemanden in deinem Umfeld, der jemals eine sogenannte Raubkopie angefertigt hat?


----------

